# Releasing the FUNKY Beast



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

I have too many training programs in my old journal LOL so I wanted to start this one. My original plan had been to do the program Patrick had me do last time for 4 weeks and then start HST, but I'm thinking of staying with some of Patricks training ideas a bit longer. 

The first part of my journal will be around 4-5 weeks, for my main exercises I'll be varying exercises/reps/and sets. RI's will be 60-90 sec for the most part. All other accessory exercises will be 5 sets at 5-8 reps. RI will start at 30 sec and then drop 5 sec each workout session. 

I'll be looking out for my back through this time as well, so no deads and I'll have to "feel" out squats once this pain is gone but for now no squats as well. Off to the gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Rocco  


Good luck man !  i can't beleive the number of people with "injuries' right now. Be careful. Work smart


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

Is this the high volume workout that you've recently started on?  Good luck, Rocco, and take care of that back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco
> 
> 
> Good luck man !  i can't beleive the number of people with "injuries' right now. Be careful. Work smart


Thanks Gary, maybe we all pushed each other too hard LOL. I'm being careful with my back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is this the high volume workout that you've recently started on?  Good luck, Rocco, and take care of that back.


Sorta, I was going to do it my way but after looking through my old journal when Pat trained me I realized why try to change what's perfect? So I'm going back to how he had me doing it. I'm watching the back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Workout C with Emphasis on Shoulders*

*Standing MP- RI 60 Sec*
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4
105 x 4
105 x 4
115 x 4

*Sitting DB Curl- RI 60 Sec (SS this with CG Bench)*
45 x 4
40 x 4 
40 x 4
40 x 4
40 x 4
40 x 4

*CG Bench- RI 60 Sec (Was SS'd with DB Curl)*185 x 8
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4
175 x 4

_*Everything Else 30 SEC RI*_

*CG Pulldown-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 7

*HS Incline-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 8 *(Ended up with 60 sec RI because someone wanted spotted  )*

*DB Lateral Raise-*
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 5
15 x 4
12.5 x 4

*HS Pullover-* 
50 x 10
70 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 5

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 7

*W/O Time 1:08

20 min on Treadmill/Hill Setting/Level 10/4.0MPH*

Wow, good w/o today. I was surprised, I was really REALLY sick yesterday. Ended up sleeping about 28 hours, I was soooooo sick. But today went well.

*Standing MP-* I was surprised how well I did with this today. It hurt my wrists some but I managed to keep good form and I was happy with the weight.

*DB Curl and CG Bench-* Started to heavy with both. I like SS them, saved some time. I didn't RUN from DB Curl to CG Bench but I did them back to back.

Everything else is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

One awesome workout. That's a ton or reps. How much you going to drop rep-wise once you go off SD? 
Funny people have mentioned being injured. I've injured my back as well, but not from lifting but from putting on my shoes LOL. Don't know exactly what happened, but I was standing the other morning and putting my shoes on to go to work. I lifted one leg up to put my shoe on and lost my balance. I then jerked upward to try and regain my balance. When I did that, I felt something slip in my back. Ever since then, my backs been given me problems. My wife keeps telling me to go to the doc/chiorpracter (ever how you spell that) but I won't go for fear that they'll tell me to stop lifting for a while. I've only got 4 weeks left on my cut and I'm seeing it through, i'll just take easier on my back from here on out.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

looks like a good workout.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 7, 2005)

Insane workout! 

I'm interested in how you'll change it up once you're off SD as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2005)

Kewl a new journal...I missed to much in the old one working so much maybe I can keep up again.

How bad is the back?  Not to sure if standing MP is to good if it hurts you bud.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco !  

I sure hope it works for you , thats  a boatload of work


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

*great start!*

holy cow, that's a lot of volume!!!! good luck with the new program Rocco  I've been lurking for a while, thought I might as well come out of the shadows


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice w/o rocco.  By the way, the back tat is looking sweet!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Awesome, Insane, and Incredible w/o Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> One awesome workout. That's a ton or reps. How much you going to drop rep-wise once you go off SD?
> Funny people have mentioned being injured. I've injured my back as well, but not from lifting but from putting on my shoes LOL. Don't know exactly what happened, but I was standing the other morning and putting my shoes on to go to work. I lifted one leg up to put my shoe on and lost my balance. I then jerked upward to try and regain my balance. When I did that, I felt something slip in my back. Ever since then, my backs been given me problems. My wife keeps telling me to go to the doc/chiorpracter (ever how you spell that) but I won't go for fear that they'll tell me to stop lifting for a while. I've only got 4 weeks left on my cut and I'm seeing it through, i'll just take easier on my back from here on out.


Thanks Blu! I'm not sure about that yet. I may go for full body w/o's like 3 x a week and not go to failure. I'll prob check with P when the time comes and see what he thinks. I was considering HST but I'm just not that interested in it.

Sucks about YOUR back LOL. When I went to the Chiro for awhile he never told me to stop lifting, just  switch out certain exercises and change my rep schemes. 

I'm wondering if my back pain is actually that "lower back pump" I hear about as a side of SD. Because it happened last time I was on, kinda went away and has come back strong again since I started. Maybe I should pick up some taurine and see if that helps or not.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> looks like a good workout.


Thanks P. I changed very little from what you had given me. I like being on it again, makes me not want to be in the gym everyday LOL.



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Insane workout!
> 
> I'm interested in how you'll change it up once you're off SD as well.


Thanks buddy. LOL, I'm interested to see how I'll change it up as well. 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Kewl a new journal...I missed to much in the old one working so much maybe I can keep up again.
> 
> How bad is the back? Not to sure if standing MP is to good if it hurts you bud.
> .


Hey, thanks for dropping by Dead. I know you've been busy lately, it's nice to hear from you when you get the free time 

Back is just in pain, hurts to bend over and sitting it just throbs. But the more I think about it the more I think it's from the SD.  The standing MP didn't hurt my back, I actually think it was a bit easier on it than doing it seated.



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco !
> 
> I sure hope it works for you , thats a boatload of work


Thanks Gary, I hope it works too  I need all the help I can to try and catch up with you 



			
				SexyBillie said:
			
		

> holy cow, that's a lot of volume!!!! good luck with the new program Rocco  I've been lurking for a while, thought I might as well come out of the shadows


Hey, I'm glad you came outta the shadows  I feel like I already know you from all your other posts. Welcome to my journal 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o rocco. By the way, the back tat is looking sweet!


Thanks buddy. I really like my tattoo, but I'm not looking forward to getting it finished LOL. It's quite painful.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Awesome, Insane, and Incredible w/o Brother Rocco!!!


Thanks buddy. It was fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Cardio*

Today was just Cardio

50 min on Treadmill/ Level 11/ Pace- 4.5 MPH


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

sexybillie  lol..thanks though

can't wait to see the next lifting day.....


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

gonna follow along if u don't mind. i'm a big fan of funky beasts!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Everything is looking great Rocco! Good luck with the new journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sexybillie  lol..thanks though
> 
> can't wait to see the next lifting day.....


Hey, I just call'em as I see them  Next lifting day will hopefully be tomorrow (friday)



			
				Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> gonna follow along if u don't mind. i'm a big fan of funky beasts!


Wow, another sex lady in my journal  Welcome, I don't mind you being here at all  



			
				Mike said:
			
		

> Everything is looking great Rocco! Good luck with the new journal!


Thanks buddy, you should try this kind of training after your done with P/RR/S. It's definately a challenge


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Cardio Again*

Another day of cardio. Rough today, started on Hill at level 11 and pace 4.2. After about 15 min had to drop level down to 8 and pace to 4.0. Lungs were killing me, BIG TIME. I know it's due to the T3, but it was still an acceptable session.

On another note, I realized that I'll still be doing the short RI's when for about 2 weeks after I come off of SD and I don't want to end this program early. What do you think about keeping the w/o's the same, just adding an extra Rest Day in between w/o's?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Diet*

Oh, and I should mention in here I'm starting Carb Cycling again. Right now my split looks kinda like this-

Chest- High
Legs-  Low
Off- No
Shoulders/Arms- High
Off- Low
Off - No
Repeat

My Carbs will be- Brown Rice and Oats
My Protein will be- Shakes/Rotisserie Chicken (white and dark meat)/CC and Yogurt (Carb Control)/ And Tuna.
Fats will be- Fish Oil and the dark meat.

I plan to do 20 min Cardio after w/o's when I have time and 40-50 min on off days.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

god I love rotisserie chicken!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god I love rotisserie chicken!


So do I LOL. But I'm not sure how good it is for me


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

I just take off the skin and eat it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2005)

The skin is the best part


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The skin is the best part


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

The best part taste-wise perhaps, but isn't the skin all fat?

I'm with P.  If I order rotisserie chicken, the first thing I do is take the skin off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

Rocco, doing lots of cardio I see.  What's the weight goal these days (if there is one)?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The skin is the best part




I know it is.  I lied.  I eat it too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

hope you have a great workout Rocco!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Rocco?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just take off the skin and eat it.


Yeah, I take the skin off also although that is Soooooo hard 



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> Rocco, doing lots of cardio I see. What's the weight goal these days (if there is one)?


I'm not so much going for a specific weight, just trying to get the BF level down. I'd be happy to see an ab or two 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> hope you have a great workout Rocco!!


Thanks Billie, I did have a good w/o 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Rocco?


Hey there buddy. Going great, just a bit tired


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Chest*

*BP- RI 60 sec*
185 x 4
185 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
205 x 5

*HS Low Row- RI 60 sec*
180 x 4
200 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
220 x 4
220 x 4

*Behind Back Shrug- RI 60 sec*
225 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 5

_*Everything Else 30 Sec RI!!!*_

*Nautlis Incline Flye-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 7
110 x 6

*WG Pulldown-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*Upright Row-*
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 5

*Preacher Curl-*
55 x 8
55 x 7
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 5

*Cable Pushdown-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 6

*BB Shrug-*
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 7
165 x 7

Was going to do Behind Back Forearm BB curl but ran outta time.

*W/O- 1:13 * 

BP- Was dissapointed with this. 185 felt very heavy, but grabbed a spotter and did 205 for 5 with no help   Still felt heavy though. 

The Behind Back Shrug kinda hurt my back so I'm going to jump on the Smith again for those so I can lean.

Other than that it was a good w/o!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Patrick*

*Hey Patrick-* When I can get 8 reps for all 5 sets on the 30 sec RI, should I up the weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Anniversary*

Celebrating our 6th year anniversary tomorrow. Booked a Dinner Cruise with dancing and all for tomorrow night. I hope Lisa likes it.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats!!!!! She'll Love It!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Great w/o.  The cruise sounds like fun!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco.

have a great weekend .  I'm sure she will LOVE the cruise. Who wouldn't !
Happy Anniversary


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Hey Patrick-* When I can get 8 reps for all 5 sets on the 30 sec RI, should I up the weight?




next week it will be 25sec rest though and you probably wont get all 8 reps.  Leave it the same.  If it is that light next week then be brave and up the weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome w/o and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

great numbers there Rocco, and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! the cruise sounds awsome


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy Anniversary David!

Don't know if you saw this in my journal, but I pass a new billboard on my way to work that advertises a new body shop.  It is called "Rocco's Collision". LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Bud!!!  Hope yall have a good time!

Good lookin w/o's man...lookin really good!  Wish I had more time to visit everyones journals!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

............waiting to see how the cruise w/ the wife went......................


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy Belated Anniversary   Congrats


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

It must have been one great cruise.  He hasn't been here all weekend!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

Either that or the ole lady threw him overboard.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Man overboard !!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Celebrating our 6th year anniversary tomorrow. Booked a Dinner Cruise with dancing and all for tomorrow night. I hope Lisa likes it.



Congrats on making it 6 years. That's a big accomplishment given today's times. Hope u guys had a wonderful time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey, I thought you were strictly P/RR/S, what happened?  Just a break?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

... stuck on the love boat?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn, you do sooo many sets lol  I would die   Goodluck buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, you do sooo many sets lol  I would die   Goodluck buddy!



    What's up with all the sets ??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey thanks everyone, the cruise was great. Food was alright but the drinks were great and we did some dancing which I've never done with her so she was happy  I think it was a great way to celebrate our anniversary after the year we've had, helped to solidify and focus on the relationship a bit more.  

We've got a great pic of it with us in it, just waiting for lisa to scan it so I can post it. So it'll be up in a couple of months  

Sorry I haven't been on, computers been down. Jumped on for a few minutes yesterday at work but couldn't stay. It may be awhile to catch up on everyones journals


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary David!
> 
> Don't know if you saw this in my journal, but I pass a new billboard on my way to work that advertises a new body shop.  It is called "Rocco's Collision". LOL.


I did see that, pretty cool. Maybe it's a sign I'm on a collision course


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Either that or the ole lady threw him overboard.


 I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought you were strictly P/RR/S, what happened?  Just a break?


I'm not strictly anything. Still trying to find what will work well with work. I'm having a hard time of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, you do sooo many sets lol  I would die   Goodluck buddy!


Haha, you'd be fine Jake. You'd probably blow me away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's up with all the sets ??


It's really not that much. Just seems like it. RI's are 30 secs and the weight isn't to failure till more like the 3rd set on. More like an extended set with a longer rest/pause thrown in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

*What am I doing now?*

Alright, worst news first and save the lynching for later. 

1. No legs right now. I have 2 reasons for this-
     A- I'm not motivated and have trouble getting to the gym for legs lately. With as busy as I am that is a problem and I need to be realistic about it.
     B- The major reason is my back. It is not getting better at all. That means I can't squat, leg press, lunge, SLDL. I tried Leg ext and Leg Curl and those even hurt my back, like it was stretching it too much  I also think that's why I've lost my motivation on leg day because it's always a gamble of whether I'll be hurt or not and I've been losing quite a bit lately.

2. What I plan to do is split my remaining bodyparts into 2 different days and then do them twice a week. I'll have 2 main exercises with heavier weights and longer RI to start the w/o, and the rest will be 5 sets with RI's of 30 sec or less. 

3. I'm not necessarily doing the countdown of 30,25,20 etc... The reason being is I'm at 3 different gyms, none with the same equipment and the exercises that could be the same, the weights are varying if that makes sense. When I can I'll do that with certain exercises but it won't be possible with all.

Any questions?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Workout A*

*Bench, RI- 60-90 Sec*
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*BB Curl, RI- 60-90 Sec*
65 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 4 

_*Everything Else 30 Sec RI!!*_

*DB Lateral Raise-* 
12.5 x 8
12.5 x 8
12.5 x 7
12.5 x 6
12.5 x 5

*Nautilus Flye-*
90 x 9
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 5

*DB Curl-* 
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 7
25 x 7
25 x 6

*DB Front Raise-*
15 x 8
15 x 7
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8

*Sitting Calf-*
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 5
90 x 5

*Forward Neck-*
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 8

*Backward Neck-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 7

*Reverse Forearm BB Curl-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 6

W/O Time 1:18 Due to trying to find correct weights and exercises

*Bench-* Went well, I was happy to get it 5 for all 5 sets. I can move up on that

*BB Curl- * Strength went quick but my Bi's were really hurting as well.

Everything else went well. Had to drop weight on Front raise but I think I dropped too much. The 4 way neck really got my neck, I know it'll be sore tomorrow LOL.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2005)

What have you done to aggrivate you back?  Is it from working out?

No I am not trying to be perverse here, but what condition is your matress in?
You spend 33% of you day lying on this, it should be in the best condition to promote good back health.  We just bought a new matress and it seemed to help.  Just an FYI


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What have you done to aggrivate you back?  Is it from working out?
> 
> No I am not trying to be perverse here, but what condition is your matress in?
> You spend 33% of you day lying on this, it should be in the best condition to promote good back health.  We just bought a new matress and it seemed to help.  Just an FYI


I think it was doing heavy Bent over rows. I kinda felt it then and went on to do Deads. That was over a month ago, since then it hasn't gotten better or as it starts to get better I hurt it more. 

I guess we've had our mattress for quite awhile. We want to buy a new bed altogether but good mattresses are freaking expensive! It doesn't hurt when I'm in bed or even too much standing. It's anytime I have to bend over even a little and all the time when I'm sitting.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think it was doing heavy Bent over rows. I kinda felt it then and went on to do Deads. That was over a month ago, since then it hasn't gotten better or as it starts to get better I hurt it more.
> 
> I guess we've had our mattress for quite awhile. We want to buy a new bed altogether but good mattresses are freaking expensive! It doesn't hurt when I'm in bed or even too much standing. It's anytime I have to bend over even a little and all the time when I'm sitting.


B/O rows will do it to ya.  I always do my deads first with perfect form then once I get to my b/o rows I can't even think about using the same amount of weight as I could if I were fresh.

Mattress is always a good idea...but yes they are expensive.  I would actually recomend you to go see a sports medicine doctor around you.  Then ask them to send you to a message therapist....but for sports medicine ie sports related injuries.  They can fix just about every problem.  Thats the field I want to get into but have only scratched the surface in it so I'm not to much help just yet.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 14, 2005)

Glad to hear you had fun on the cruise. Just take it easy on the back and listen to your body. It'll let you know what exercises you should and shouldn't be doing. If you can't do legs, don't worry about it. Not important in the overall grand scheme of things.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> the cruise was great. Food was alright but the drinks were great and we did some dancing which I've never done with her so she was happy



Sounds like a fun time was had by all.    

Good luck with the back thing.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I think you hurt your back doing something INVOLVING a mattress...lmao....j/k, hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Glad the Cruise was a success!!! Sorry to hear about the back not getting any better, Don't sweat it about the legs, You'll be just fine ya big Beast!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mattress is always a good idea...but yes they are expensive.  I would actually recomend you to go see a sports medicine doctor around you.  Then ask them to send you to a message therapist....but for sports medicine ie sports related injuries.  They can fix just about every problem.  Thats the field I want to get into but have only scratched the surface in it so I'm not to much help just yet.




Bump to that.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 14, 2005)

Intense workout Rocco. Definitely get your back checked out if you've got the time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I did see that, pretty cool. Maybe it's a sign I'm on a collision course


I was thinking more along the line of it's a 'body' shop.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> B/O rows will do it to ya.  I always do my deads first with perfect form then once I get to my b/o rows I can't even think about using the same amount of weight as I could if I were fresh.
> 
> Mattress is always a good idea...but yes they are expensive.  I would actually recomend you to go see a sports medicine doctor around you.  Then ask them to send you to a message therapist....but for sports medicine ie sports related injuries.  They can fix just about every problem.  Thats the field I want to get into but have only scratched the surface in it so I'm not to much help just yet.


Thanks Dead, I know your right but I don't have the time for that right now. I mean it's only my back right LOL. I think Lisa and I will bite the bullet and buy a new mattress by the end of summer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you had fun on the cruise. Just take it easy on the back and listen to your body. It'll let you know what exercises you should and shouldn't be doing. If you can't do legs, don't worry about it. Not important in the overall grand scheme of things.


Thanks Blu! Yeah, it's just a hard decision to make. Everyone says you MUST work legs, I have that in my mind. I just hope I don't mess myself up mentally by not working legs you know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fun time was had by all.
> 
> Good luck with the back thing.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think you hurt your back doing something INVOLVING a mattress...lmao....j/k, hope you get better soon!!!


Haha, I wish. Actually Lisa for some reason waits for me to hurt something, THEN she wants to "play".


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the Cruise was a success!!! Sorry to hear about the back not getting any better, Don't sweat it about the legs, You'll be just fine ya big Beast!!!


Thanks Angel!! Good luck with HIT!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Intense workout Rocco. Definitely get your back checked out if you've got the time.


Yeah, we'll see. I think I have a few days off in 3 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the line of it's a 'body' shop.


Haha, thanks Paul. I guess it's all in the attitude eh, guess mine is not too positive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*W/o B*

*Wide Grip Pulldown, 60-90 sec RI-*
130 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 4.5

*Dips, 60-90 sec RI-*
15 x 4
15 x 4
15 x 4
25 x 4

_*Everything else is 30 Sec RI!!!*_

*Chest Supported T-Bar Row-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Pushdown-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 6

*Cable Row-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*Single Arm DB Ext, one arm then the other continous-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 6

*Face Pull-*
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

*BB Shrug-*
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 7
195 x 7

*Side Neck Ext-*
60 x 8
10 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

*Behind Back BB Wrist Curl-*
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 7
115 x 6
115 x 5

*W/O Time- 1:15*

20 min Cardio afterwards.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, nice workout rocco, heavy workload too!  great job!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

yes, very nice workout, especially with a gimpy back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

That's a LOT of sets !!    Are you taking a day off in between workouts ???     I'm only doing upperbody workouts too due to my leg.   I keep switching up the muscle groups that I would together every week to make it more interesting.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 15, 2005)

nice job rocco!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent w/o there BRother Rocco!!! You do alot of sets, I don't think I could keep up with ya, ya Big Beast!!! Hows the back?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Man Rocco ,

you're going to be an old man before your time with wo's like that  

Good job   bet you were beat after that one


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 15, 2005)

For an injured guy, you're not letting it set you back for other areas. Great workout!

Still on SD I assume (due to the high volume)?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn Rocco.  Wears me out just _reading_ your workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Rocco.  Wears me out just _reading_ your workout!


Amen to that!  Thats a killer w/o.

Hope the back holds up...just don't push it to hard man.  

Legs is a good idea to work if you can.  But hey if ya can't do it don't....but don't let the fact that you don't 'want' to do it determin whether you do or don't.  Even though I don't 'feel' like working out sometimes I still get in there and crank it out!!  Mind over matter my friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, nice workout rocco, heavy workload too!  great job!


Thanks Billie 



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> yes, very nice workout, especially with a gimpy back.


Thanks Buddy. Thankfully the back is fine as long as I'm not bending over and it's supported.



			
				Yellow said:
			
		

> That's a LOT of sets !! Are you taking a day off in between workouts ??? I'm only doing upperbody workouts too due to my leg. I keep switching up the muscle groups that I would together every week to make it more interesting.


Like I said though, it's more like a "long" set. Yeah, I take 1-2 days off inbetween depending on how I feel. What your doing is a good idea, I'm not switching up muscle groups but definately exercises.



			
				Cris said:
			
		

> nice job rocco!


Thanks 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o there BRother Rocco!!! You do alot of sets, I don't think I could keep up with ya, ya Big Beast!!! Hows the back?


Thanks Angel buddy. Sure you could keep up with me, just looks hard on paper.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man Rocco ,
> 
> you're going to be an old man before your time with wo's like that
> 
> Good job   bet you were beat after that one


LOL, I've BEEN an old man Gary, where have you been 



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> For an injured guy, you're not letting it set you back for other areas. Great workout!
> 
> Still on SD I assume (due to the high volume)?


Thanks buddy, no I'm trying not to let it limit me. No, not on the SD any longer. I figure I doing lower volume due to the lack of w/o's right now. Only getting in 2-3 a week.



			
				JerseyMonster said:
			
		

> Damn Rocco. Wears me out just reading your workout!


LOL, well I admit...my fingers get a bit tired typing it 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Amen to that! Thats a killer w/o.
> 
> Hope the back holds up...just don't push it to hard man.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2005)

*W/o C*

*Standing MP, 60-90 sec RI (SS with Standing Calf Raise)-*
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4

*Standing Calf Raise, 60-90 sec RI-*
275 x 4
300 x 4
335 x 4
335 x 4
375 x 4

_*Everything Else 30 Sec RI's!!!*_

*Decline Bench-*
135 x 8/8/7/6/5

*Preacher Curl-*
55 x 8/8/8/5/5/

*DB Side Lateral-*
12.5 x /8/8/6/5.5

*WC HS Chect-*
160 x 8/8/8/8/7

*Cable Curls-*
45 x 8/8/8/8
50 x 8

*Donkey Calf-*
90 x 8/8/8/8/8

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
50 x 8/8/7/5/4

*Forward Neck-*
60 x 8/8/8/7/6

*Backward Neck-*
60 x 8/8/8/8/8

*W/O Time 60 min.*

Good w/o except for MP and Standing Calf, my main exercises. The Standing MP were killing my wrists and the Standing calf went up no matter what!! I'm got burst blood vessels across my traps from the weight, but it still went up   

Everything else was dandy


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Dave, Stick with this for longer than 2 weeks... please...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Another very tiring workout. You must have some excellent muscular endurance. I know I would be dead tired after about half-way with your routine.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 20, 2005)

Another insane workout. I agree on blu's comment about endurance. Amazing stuff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Great stuff Dave!  Keep it rocking (no pun intended)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Rocco!!! How do you like the shorter R.I's? I really grew to likie 'em after that cycle of P-Funk style w/o's, thats another reason I'm lookin forward to going back to HIT!!! Although the weights will drop considerably, I will be ready to HIT it hard after Vacation!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

great job rocco!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Another very tiring workout. You must have some excellent muscular endurance. I know I would be dead tired after about half-way with your routine.


Thanks Blu, I think it's definately gone up. But then again some of those weights are pretty light to start with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Another insane workout. I agree on blu's comment about endurance. Amazing stuff


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great stuff Dave!  Keep it rocking (no pun intended)


Haha, Thanks JD. I'll try


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother Rocco!!! How do you like the shorter R.I's? I really grew to likie 'em after that cycle of P-Funk style w/o's, thats another reason I'm lookin forward to going back to HIT!!! Although the weights will drop considerably, I will be ready to HIT it hard after Vacation!!!


I like the shorter RI's, feels like I'm working more and the weights are lighter so I don't worry about injury quite as much. Good luck with HIT buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great job rocco!!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

*No More Posting*

Hey all, just a quick note that I'm not going to post in here any longer. I've changed things up again and I know that annoys some people so I'll save you that  It's just hard with 13 hour shifts and switching from days to nights every 2 weeks to figure out what will work good for me. It's not so much a matter of just sticking with something (which I DO have a problem with I know) because most things I'm learning with my schedule I can't really stick with you know? Cool. Oh, and I mean I'm not posting my w/o's any longer, not that I'm leaving IM


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool brother, You can have a journal not related to training just to let us know how your doing. Hey, read about Rebound and PCT issue. That sucks. At least you'll get 2 bottles for every 1 bottle you send back, but that doesn't help you right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2005)

Me no understand?

You are not posting for other people you are posting for yourself, to receive feedback and log you progress.  I enjoy reading your Journal along with a few others, as I do find some helpful info in them.  

It isn't about what routine you are doing, it is about making progress and doing the best you can.

Not that I am one to talk ( I will be starting one shortly I promise)  I just don't understand the reasoning.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

Gotta do what you gotta do... I guess we'll have to find another journal to be inspired by!  Good luck with work and the workouts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Cool brother, You can have a journal not related to training just to let us know how your doing. Hey, read about Rebound and PCT issue. That sucks. At least you'll get 2 bottles for every 1 bottle you send back, but that doesn't help you right now.


Thanks Blu. To be honest I don't know if I want to deal with DS any longer. This is the second screw-up IMO and I think it's pretty serious. Just stay with what I know is safe and reliable.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Gotta do what you gotta do... I guess we'll have to find another journal to be inspired by!  Good luck with work and the workouts!


Thanks Cris. I guess Iain is right though, I just put a lot of stock in what my friends think of me here at IM and I don't want negative things said about my switching again, but what should I care?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Me no understand?
> 
> You are not posting for other people you are posting for yourself, to receive feedback and log you progress.  I enjoy reading your Journal along with a few others, as I do find some helpful info in them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Iain, you make more sense than what I was thinking. And yeah, you need to start your journal again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Did he say Westside?*

Yep, my modified version. Does this mean I'll probably hurt myself again...Yep  But I really want some more strength and it's always gone up with Westside. I'm making some changes though to try and lessen injuries with my arms. When I started today I was sickened by my bench- YUCK.

*ME- Bench

Bench-*
135 x 6
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 2 ( I think, the guy I asked to spot kept his freaking hands on the bar   )
235 x 1 (Got another spotter for that )
245 x with help

*Incline Smith Bench-*
135 x 8
155 x 7
165 x 5

*Skulls, wide grip-*
85 x 6
85 x 6
95 x 3

*Pushdown, Long Bar shoulder width grip-*
70 x 9
70 x 8
70 x 7

*Side Laterals DB-*
20 x 8
20 x 7
15 x 8
15 x 6

*T-Bar Row-*
90 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 7
70 x 9

*Incline DB Curl- Both arms same time*
30 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 6

*W/O Time- 56 min

Ran for 15 min afterwards*

Really disappointed with bench, felt like a ton at the bottom of the movement.

The Incline Smith Bench was set at a pretty steep incline and brought close to collar bone. Very slow reps and really stretching at the bottom before pushing up.

Felt like a good w/o, just want that bench up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2005)

I completly understand about working long shifts and trying to get to the gym every day in as little time as possible it makes it hard on your family, and sleep!!  what do you do for a living Rocco??


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu. To be honest I don't know if I want to deal with DS any longer. This is the second screw-up IMO and I think it's pretty serious. Just stay with what I know is safe and reliable.



What's the 1st screw up? Did I miss something.
Gotta feeling their going to take a huge hit in the profit margin after this debacle.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad you didn't take what I said the wrong way David,  I thought is may have sounded a little Harsh.

Anyway bump to what BD wrote what was the first screw up?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

Great workout Rocco! Curious as well regarding the rebound issue. 

Just remember though, the journal is for you, not us. Don't worry about what people think of switching up your lifting routines. With a schedule like that it's obvious that things are difficult.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I completly understand about working long shifts and trying to get to the gym every day in as little time as possible it makes it hard on your family, and sleep!!  what do you do for a living Rocco??


Thanks Billie, I work in Homeland Security with Lockheed Martin. Currently contracted to the National Geospatial Agency.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> What's the 1st screw up? Did I miss something.
> Gotta feeling their going to take a huge hit in the profit margin after this debacle.


The first screw-up IMO was the low dosing in the second batch of SD. First was good, second was supposedly very low dosed as well. 

On the other hand, I guess I have to give them credit for being upfront about this mistake, at least I can do something about it now rather than just continue taking the Rebound.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco -- I highly suggest the negatives.  They are excellent.  If you dont have a spotter, I'm sure you have a couple buddies in the gym that could help you occassionally.  You won't regret them, there killer...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Glad you didn't take what I said the wrong way David,  I thought is may have sounded a little Harsh.
> 
> Anyway bump to what BD wrote what was the first screw up?


Not at all buddy, sometimes my thinking is a bit backwards you just called me on it  Besides, I think there's quite a bit of trust now after all this time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco! Curious as well regarding the rebound issue.
> 
> Just remember though, the journal is for you, not us. Don't worry about what people think of switching up your lifting routines. With a schedule like that it's obvious that things are difficult.


Thanks Morte  I really appreciate it. The Rebound issue is Robboe posted a recall of a certain batch of Rebound that was quite uderdosed. That's from the batch I've been on PCT now for 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Rocco -- I highly suggest the negatives.  They are excellent.  If you dont have a spotter, I'm sure you have a couple buddies in the gym that could help you occassionally.  You won't regret them, there killer...


Thanks Sox, I will try them. I've heard sometimes doing heavy neg's before the main exercise will up the weight you hit on your main exercise since it feels so much lighter.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt that at all if your doing only 2-3 reps, but if your doing 5+ your going to feel your chest burning like crazy.  Keep it up...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's what Rob posted on Anabolicminds for people in PCT using Rebound

FOr those who feel like they may be up shit creek without a paddle until they can get some other aid for PCT, remember there are certain techniques that can be utilised to help aid recovery and reduce the potential for muscle loss. These are basically the procedures used before 6OXO came out.


Reduce training volume.
Train slightly shy of failure (keep one rep in the tank).
Bump your zinc intake to 30-50mg/day (or get some ZMA)
Keep calories and carbs high. If you're currently dieting, raise your calories for a few weeks for the sake of recovery.
Increase intake of flax oil (2-4 tblsp/day).
Considering using small but frequent doses of EC each day. 5-10 mgs of E and 50-100 mgs of C every 2-3 hours is ideal. 
Again, the next Rebound batch will be available on the 15th July, but these techniques can be employed to keep you going until your PCT arrives.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: Did he say Westside?*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yep, my modified version. Does this mean I'll probably hurt myself again...Yep  But I really want some more strength and it's always gone up with Westside. I'm making some changes though to try and lessen injuries with my arms. When I started today I was sickened by my bench- YUCK.
> 
> Felt like a good w/o, just want that bench up!



Well it took Trizzle and me long enough to get you hooked again.  

Any reason you're doing doubles and not triples, or is this just one of your modifications?  I answered your bench question in my journal, btw.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Here's what Rob posted on Anabolicminds for people in PCT using Rebound
> 
> FOr those who feel like they may be up shit creek without a paddle until they can get some other aid for PCT, remember there are certain techniques that can be utilised to help aid recovery and reduce the potential for muscle loss. These are basically the procedures used before 6OXO came out.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks a lot Blu!  I also ordered another bottle of Nolva, hopefully that'll be here before what I have runs out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Well it took Trizzle and me long enough to get you hooked again.
> 
> Any reason you're doing doubles and not triples, or is this just one of your modifications?  I answered your bench question in my journal, btw.


Haha, Westside has been lurking in me for a long time but I kept saying "No, I'll only get hurt again." Guess I decided it's worth the risk 

No reason other than I forgot Squats are doubles, bench is triples LOL.  I read your answer, thanks a lot. I think that will help me out!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Train however bud but just look after yourself!! Are you still competing??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Train however bud but just look after yourself!! Are you still competing??


Thanks bud! I had decided not to compete back in Jan due to my job. I just can't swing both right now. I woudln't mind trying a PL comp though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Cardio*

Did 50 min on Treadmill, 4.2 MPH, Level 10
Then 15 min on Stairmaster, level 5.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Did 50 min on Treadmill, 4.2 MPH, Level 10
> Then 15 min on Stairmaster, level 5.



OMG, I would die if I did over an hours worth of cardio. I'm shooting for 30 minutes for my PR high today  . As stated earlier, your endurance is incredible.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> OMG, I would die if I did over an hours worth of cardio. I'm shooting for 30 minutes for my PR high today  . As stated earlier, your endurance is incredible.


Thanks Blu, I just love cardio. Helps me relax and think. I was thinking maybe picking up a couple of races in the fall if my shins allow me.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Cardio Freak !!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

> Did 50 min on Treadmill, 4.2 MPH, Level 10
> Then 15 min on Stairmaster, level 5.


Wow, that's a lot of cardio! 

Are you cutting, bro?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Power Lifting huh? That would be cool, I say Go For It!!! Thank you for the kind words in my journal, I VERY Much appreciate that!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cardio Freak !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of cardio!
> 
> Are you cutting, bro?


Not necessarily Mike. If I lose some fat that's great but I'm trying to improve my overall sense of health and physical abilities. Besides, cardio is a great way for me to get crap outta my system mentally. I'm trying for a few races this fall also. Thanks for dropping in buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Power Lifting huh? That would be cool, I say Go For It!!! Thank you for the kind words in my journal, I VERY Much appreciate that!!!


Hey, no problem buddy. I'm here for you as is most everyone else. I hate to see anything even remotely bad happen to you or your family!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

I read in a few places about you taking Sesathin? I'm thinking about buying a bottle to give it a shot. What do you think? Do you recommend it? Trying to drop some flab around my midsection and I was thinking about going with Clen, but Sesathin seems so much more natural/safe. What kind of dose did you do, etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I read in a few places about you taking Sesathin? I'm thinking about buying a bottle to give it a shot. What do you think? Do you recommend it? Trying to drop some flab around my midsection and I was thinking about going with Clen, but Sesathin seems so much more natural/safe. What kind of dose did you do, etc.


I really liked the Sesathin Mike. I did 1 dropper 3 x a day. The only drawback for me was just doing it if that makes sense. Sometimes I'm taking so much crap I forget what I'm taking when. But now that you bring it up I'll have to start taking it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

*DE Lower*

*Speed Squat to Parallel- *  
115 x 2 (too slow)
95  x 2 (4 sets)
105 x 2 (5 sets)

*Speed Squat to below Parallel-*
105 x 2 (2 sets)

*Sumo Dead-*
135 x 10
175 x 9
185 x 8
205 x 7 (lost grip)

*BB Shrugs, alternating grip-*
205 x 8
225 x 8
235 x 7
245 x 7

*Lean Away DB Shrug-*
70 x 10
80 x 10

*Windmill's-*
25 x 5 
20 x 6

*Sit-ups-*0 x 18
0 x 14

*NO WRAPS!!!*  


*Speed Squats-* Wow, been awhile since I've done Box Squats. Starting real low and really working on form once again. May take awhile to get used to it again.

*Sumo Deads-* 2nd time ever doing Sumo's. Weird movement and I started very low because I'm easing my back into it and grip is weak. It also felt weird my hands being so close together and rubbing up my body.

Was going to do Leg Press here for legs but time was short

*BB Shrugs-* I was happy with these since I didn't wear wraps.

*Windmill-* HARD movement. I was disappointed how many reps I got, but it just goes to show how much my core needs work. Same thing with Sit-ups.



I'm buying a camera this weekend that will take video's. I'll start posting vids so I can get critiqued on my form.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice workout Rocco. Speed work can get repetitive but it ends up being worth it in the long run. What are your bench/squat/deadlift 1RM's?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like another solid w/o to me. Good job on the shrugs with no wraps


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

great job without wraps!!  can't wait to see videos!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I like the Ideas of Videos 

Good Job Rock


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 24, 2005)

Great workout Rocco!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cardio Freak !!!!!!!!!





Keep doing the "Sumos".    They are great


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It also felt weird my hands being so close together and rubbing up my body.



  Is this the X-rated version of Westside?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rocco32*
> _It also felt weird my hands being so close together and rubbing up my body.
> _





			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is this the X-rated version of Westside?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice workout Rocco. Speed work can get repetitive but it ends up being worth it in the long run. What are your bench/squat/deadlift 1RM's?


Thanks Mike. Right now the Speed work is great for getting my form down as well, it's not coming easy. I won't be doing speed bench however, I think that's been part of my arm problem.

Right now my bench is 235  Used to be 275 last time on WS, Squat prob 275 and I have no idea my dead now. Last time I pulled about 365 but I know I can't do that right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Looks like another solid w/o to me. Good job on the shrugs with no wraps


Thanks blu, I was proud of myself.



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> great job without wraps!! can't wait to see videos!


Thanks buddy, I actually liked it better w/o wraps. It felt more intense.

I'll have vids up as soon as I can figure out how to post them, got the camera today 

[QUOTE-Iain]Yeah I like the Ideas of Videos 

Good Job Rock
 [/QUOTE] 
Thanks Iain, I like that idea also. I know I need a lot of work on my form but how can you give advice to someone w/o seeing what they are doing wrong? Hopefully this will help.



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco!


Thanks buddy, how much longer till your here for good?



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Keep doing the "Sumos". They are great


I definately felt them this morning when I got up LOL. My ASS hurts!



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> Is this the X-rated version of Westside?


Wait till I get started, that's nothing. I've got a scene with Don coming up...Um, nevermind


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Pics*

Just put up a few pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

Here's a vid of my wife and cat. See if it works.

http://rapidshare.de/files/2601139/DSCF0035.AVI.html


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm moving up early next week, but I won't be settled in until the week after. I'm going up to see my folks for a week for my grandfather's 80th birthday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 26, 2005)

Video didn't work, for some reason. Pics are looking good, man.

Nice to see another Westside journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I'm moving up early next week, but I won't be settled in until the week after. I'm going up to see my folks for a week for my grandfather's 80th birthday.


Cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Video didn't work, for some reason. Pics are looking good, man.
> 
> Nice to see another Westside journal!


Thanks Mike. 

When you click on the link and another window comes up, scroll down to where it says *Choose download type. Click Free*. Then scroll down again and wait for a bit depending on your connection. When it's ready to download, this will pop up - *Download: DSCF0035.AVI*. Click on that then. 

I really look forward to reading your new journal and picking things up from you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Suspended Bench- 3 second relaxed pauses on chest*
165 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 2 
195 x 3 
205 x 1 (had to roll second rep off, ouch)
135 x 8

*BB Row-*
135 x 8
155 x 7
155 x 6

*Skulls-*
95 x 6 PB (up 3 reps)
95 x 4
95 x 3

*WG Pushdown-*
80 x 7 (up from last week)
80 x 6

*Front Plate Raise-*
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 9
25 x 9

*1 Arm DB Row-*
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 4

*Spartan Row, (Sitting Row Machine)-*
90 x 10

*Incline DB Curl, Simultaneously-* 
30 x 10
30 x 8

*W/O Time 50 Min.*

Going later for Cardio

Suspended Bench- I didn't have a rack to do this in, so what I did was bring the bar down and relaxed it on my chest for a 3 count then explode it up. It was a BIG challenge. I had trouble keeping my arch when the weight was on my chest. When I went down with the 205 the second time I couldn't budge it more than an inch off of my chest. Guess I do need work on Suspended Bench 

Threw in an extra back exercise to work on lats more. Should I be doing something in the vertical plane as well?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice job on 205 Rocco!  

Impressive dude, keep in mind benching from the bottom position is definitely more difficult than regular bench pressing. You don't have the momentum coming down to explode back up, etc. 

What I'm confused about is your workout says DE bench? So why no speed work? 

24 sets in 50 minutes is great though, man. Your rest periods must be short, which is a good thing, IMO. I do lats in all planes, BTW, but I do focus a lot on the same plane that I'm benching. Bentover rows, t-bar rows, support rows, cable rows, etc. With your arms extended right out in front of you. 

Have you ever thought about doing lats on squat/deadlift day?  

BTW, still couldn't get the video to work.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Great pics Brother Rocco, You've really put on some size!!! Congrats on that!!! Great job on the w/o too, moving some serious weight!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

Lookin' good in those pics, especially arms and shoulders!  I can't get to the video at work.  I'll have to check it out at home.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice pics, looks like you were enjoying yourself. Agree with others that it looks like you've put some mass on your upper body


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

Heya bud!  Been a while since I've been able to stop by.  Pics look good...keep it up bro!!  I see you switched to west side!  I love watching people journals who do it....that shit is awsome LOL.  Always wanted to do it!

Vid don't work for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice job on 205 Rocco!
> 
> Impressive dude, keep in mind benching from the bottom position is definitely more difficult than regular bench pressing. You don't have the momentum coming down to explode back up, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I really appreciate it. And yeah, I found out that suspended bench is much harder LOL.

Everytime I've tried Westside I end up hurting my left arm (recurring injury) w/in a month and it always seems worst after speed bench. So I'm trying to stay as close to westside as possible while not doing certain exercises or speeds that I KNOW will hurt me. Maybe once I've been on for a few weeks and my body's adjusted I can slowly add in speed bench.

Are you talking about lats on squat/dead day as well as bench or just solely on those days?

Sucks about the video, when I get a chance I'll look around for a different hosting space


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great pics Brother Rocco, You've really put on some size!!! Congrats on that!!! Great job on the w/o too, moving some serious weight!!!


Thanks Angel, not sure if that's good weight put on though LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Lookin' good in those pics, especially arms and shoulders!  I can't get to the video at work.  I'll have to check it out at home.


Thanks Cappie, I look better lying down...things don't sag


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice pics, looks like you were enjoying yourself. Agree with others that it looks like you've put some mass on your upper body


Thanks Blu. Yeah, it was a fun time. Visiting the parents haven't seen in a few months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud!  Been a while since I've been able to stop by.  Pics look good...keep it up bro!!  I see you switched to west side!  I love watching people journals who do it....that shit is awsome LOL.  Always wanted to do it!
> 
> Vid don't work for me.


Hey there buddy, thanks for dropping by! I LOVE doing westside, I just need to be careful of my proneness to injuries. Is proneness a word?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Doode.. congrats on 20k posts


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I look better lying down...things don't sag



I'm sure there's a pornal joke just lurking in there, but I can't find it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doode.. congrats on 20k posts


Haha, thanks buddy. One more post and I'm there. Then I'm retiring from IM  J/K


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's a pornal joke just lurking in there, but I can't find it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Good Mornings with what looks kinda like a Saftey Squat Bar-*
45 x 10 (2 sets)
95 x 2
115 x 2
135 x 2
155 x 2
165 x 1
175 x 1
185 x 1
195 x 1 (up very slow, decided to stop there)

*Sumo Deads-*
225 x 8
225 x 8
235 x 7
245 x 7 *(last time I only worked up to 205 for 7)*

*Cable Row-*
140 x 8
150 x 7
150 x 6
150 x 7

*Leg Press-*
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

*Rope Crunch-*
70 x 12
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 8

*Decline Sit-up-*
0 x 8
0 x 8
0 x 6

*Sitting Calf Raise-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7

*W/O Time- 60 min*

Great w/o, my back is killing me now LOL! 

*GM-* I did my GM's with a shoulder width stance and going to just above parrallel. I used a bar that dips up in the middle just wide enough to fit my shoulders in (very tightly) and grip it lower. My back and shoulders are INCREDIBLY sunburned right now so it was VERY painful LOL. The last set went up very slowly and I didn't want to risk injury so I called it quits. The exercise is just as hard going down as it is coming up!!

*Sumos-* Quite an increase from last w/o. However that first rep is very hard for me. I really need to work on form for deadlift!!

*Rope Crunch-* Kept back straight for this, really felt it in abs and actually obliques mostly on the negative, tried to go very slowly.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome job on the workout! Use some aloe for that sunburn


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice workout Rocco! Good job on the GM's, they're a killer. 




> Are you talking about lats on squat/dead day as well as bench or just solely on those days?


Moving lats to just squat/deadlift day, not both.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o, my back is killing me now LOL!



I know what you mean.     The better the workout, the funnier you walk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2005)

Awsome w/o bro!!  Congrats on the increase in weight on the deads!!!  I have rack deads and full deads down perfect...form is awsome.  Sumo deads I was never partial to....could never get my form down right I don't know why.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2005)

wow rocco......great workout!! that's a lot of volume, I bet you were exhausted!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

That's one heck of a workout their Rocco. Really nice job. You'll be feeling that one for a few days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the workout! Use some aloe for that sunburn


Haha, thanks Morte. I'm using ALOT of lotion. 



			
				Monstar said:
			
		

> Nice workout Rocco! Good job on the GM's, they're a killer.
> 
> 
> Moving lats to just squat/deadlift day, not both.


Thanks Mike, and yeah...GM's are a killer. What do you think if maybe I do horizontal pulls on squat/dead day and vertical on Bench? Or would that be too much. My problem is there are so many choices of exercises I have trouble deciding what I should do LOL.



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.   The better the workout, the funnier you walk.


AND the funnier you sit as well 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o bro!! Congrats on the increase in weight on the deads!!! I have rack deads and full deads down perfect...form is awsome. Sumo deads I was never partial to....could never get my form down right I don't know why.


Thanks Buddy. Glad you have your form down, I think it'll take me quite a bit more practice. I think part of my problem is inflexability as well.



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> wow rocco......great workout!! that's a lot of volume, I bet you were exhausted!!


Thanks darling. Funny though I'm not exhausted afterwards. I feel tired but not bad. I think all the cardio I do and training Funky style helped a lot towards that.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> That's one heck of a workout their Rocco. Really nice job. You'll be feeling that one for a few days.


Thanks buddy. The cool thing is I'm still very sore when I got up today, but after my cardio I feel all loosened up and not that sore anymore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Cardio*

60 min on Treadmill...Hill Setting...4.1MPH...Level 12

10 min on Stepper...Endurance Setting...Level 3

Then I did a few trunk flexion exercise for kicks


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> 60 min on Treadmill...Hill Setting...4.1MPH...Level 12
> 
> 10 min on Stepper...Endurance Setting...Level 3
> 
> Then I did a few trunk flexion exercise for kicks



Holy crap dude, 60 minutes at level 12 is awesome.  
Major props for that


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 29, 2005)

just stopping in... looks like you changed your mind and decided to keep posting workouts!!!   killer cardio today!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome w/o and good lookin cardio!!! Great job on the Deads too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Holy crap dude, 60 minutes at level 12 is awesome.
> Major props for that



Ditto !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Holy crap dude, 60 minutes at level 12 is awesome.
> Major props for that


Thanks buddy. Remember, it's on hill setting so for one minute the incline is like 2.5, then the next it jumps up so it's not ALL at a high incline. That I couldn't do


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just stopping in... looks like you changed your mind and decided to keep posting workouts!!!   killer cardio today!


Yeah, Iain convinced me. Thanks Cris


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o and good lookin cardio!!! Great job on the Deads too!!!


Thanks Angel, that dead is going to go up once I get my form down


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Ditto !!!


Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x *Fu*king idiot spotter *
245 x 0 Miss. FU*K!!!!!!!!!! I shoulda had that!!!!!  

*Tate Press-*
20 x 10
25 x 8
25 x 8
27.5 x 8

*Nautilus Flye-*
140 x 9
180 x 5
180 x 4
140 x 7

*Nautilus Dip-*
270 x 8
290 x 6
290 x 4

*Side lateral raise-*
20 x 8
20 x 7
20 x 5
15 x 6

*BB Row-*
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 7
165 x 6

*Nautilus Compound Row-*
95 x 10
125 x 10
145 x 9
165 x 7

*Face Pull-*
35 x 12
45 x 12
55 x 12
65 x 12

*Concentration Curl-*
25 x 12
25 x 8

*Walked/Ran for 20 min. 5 min walk/5 min run at 6.2 twice.*

Bench- I am STILL SO PISSED!!!! 235 went up fine. I grabbed a spotter just in case with 245. I TOLD him I DON'T need help, if I don't get the bar up to let me work it for a few seconds. What does the A**hole do? As soon as I unrack it he puts his hands under under the bar touching it. I go down and start to come back up, doing fine...not super fast but not stopping either and the guy grabs the bar and pulls it up as well. I seriously came within an inch of ripping his freaking face off I was so pissed. I had to keep telling myself he was only trying to help but I was still pissed. And he was the only other guy in the gym. So I kept waiting around for someone to come in so I could try it again and finally an older guy came in. I asked him for a spot but by that time my concentration had been broken and I was spent from the other sets so I didn't get it.

I think part of my problem with bench is when I go heavier, I bring the bar down more slowly and I'm more tired out by the time it's time to push back up.

Anyway, rest of the w/o was good. I did more than I shoulda but I had extra energy and rage to work off so I did. Next time 250 is going up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2005)

It's amazing the number of people that don't how to spot properly.  That's one reason why I bench in a power cage if possible.  Next time you'll have to be more specific, such as "Don't help unless I ask for it".


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

That was a great w/o Brother Rocco!!! You'll NAIL 250 next time, like a champ!!! Whenever I asked for a spot, I would say DO NOT TOUCH THE BAR,UNLESS IT STARTS TO GO DOWN!!! They got the picture usually!!! Don't fret it, you'll get it!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Great workout Rocco! Just count the first 245 as a valid rep. You did it but your spotter took it away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It's amazing the number of people that don't how to spot properly.  That's one reason why I bench in a power cage if possible.  Next time you'll have to be more specific, such as "Don't help unless I ask for it".


If I go in a power cage though I'm afraid I'm not getting full ROM because of that 1 inch above your chest where the bar catches the pins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That was a great w/o Brother Rocco!!! You'll NAIL 250 next time, like a champ!!! Whenever I asked for a spot, I would say DO NOT TOUCH THE BAR,UNLESS IT STARTS TO GO DOWN!!! They got the picture usually!!! Don't fret it, you'll get it!!!


Thanks buddy! I think I'll skip over 245 and go straight for 250 after 235 next time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco! Just count the first 245 as a valid rep. You did it but your spotter took it away.


Thanks Morte but I can't do that. Maybe I woulda gotten stuck at lockout or something. We'll never know now


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

*DE Squat*

*Box Squat to Parallel-*
95 x 2
115 x 2
125 x 2 (2 sets)
135 x 2 (8 sets)

*Good Mornings, wide stance-*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Hyper's-*
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 7

*Hack Squat-*
90 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 10

*BB Shrug-*
245 x 8
265 x 8
275 x 7 *PB (without straps)*

*Trap Bar Shrug, (Don't know how much bar weighs)-*
Bar + 90 x 10
Bar + 180 x 9
Bar + 180 x 8

*Spread Eagle Sit-up, knees were bent some-*
25 x 10
25 x 15

*Rope Crunch-*
90 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Reverse Wrist Curl Machine, alternating hands-*
20 x 7
10 x 12
10 x 10

*Wrist Curl Machine, alternating hands-*
10 x 20
30 x 7
30 x 5

*Donkey Calf-*
90 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 9
160 x 8

Way too much volume probably but Lisa has been gone since last Sunday (in Boston) and I don't want to go home to an empty apartment, how sad is that LOL? She's coming back tomorrow   

*Box Squat-* I really got the hang of it this time I believe. I've been watching a lot of videos and reading and they felt good and explosive today. Trying to work on walking the bar out without looking down, that's hard for me.

*GM's-* Really got my form down for this as well and the breathing. That helps so much.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Great w/o there!!! I hear ya about an empty home, really hits me hard too!!! Glad she'll be back tomorrow, take care Brother!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice numbers today Rocco!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice workout Rocco! Great job on the PB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Lookin good big Roc!!!  Numbers look really solid...your doing great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

Good stuff Rocco!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

rocco, which contest are you targeting?  Any in the NYC area?

USA powerlifting (USAPL) has a good list of contests:

USAPL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

How'd you like the trap bar shrugs ??    I miss doing the trap bar deads.   You can really pile the weight on there


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there!!! I hear ya about an empty home, really hits me hard too!!! Glad she'll be back tomorrow, take care Brother!!!


She's home now . I called into work last night and said I wasn't coming in so Lisa and I got to spend some time together 



			
				Monstar said:
			
		

> Nice numbers today Rocco!


Thanks buddy, hopefully they'll keep going up.



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Nice workout Rocco! Great job on the PB.


 Thanks, it's amazing how quick my grip is coming up.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Lookin good big Roc!!! Numbers look really solid...your doing great!


Appreciate it buddy!



			
				JD said:
			
		

> Good stuff Rocco!


Hey, nice to see you in here buddy. But we probably both know this is a trainwreck ready to happen  Still, I enjoy it and I'm being positive about being able to work around my injuries.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> rocco, which contest are you targeting? Any in the NYC area?
> 
> USA powerlifting (USAPL) has a good list of contests:
> 
> USAPL


Hey Patrick. For my first contest I'm planning on this one- http://blueridgebarbenders.com/  It's listed at the beginning of that website. I joined their "team" though I haven't met up to lift with them yet. This is in my area so I thought it would be a good one to get my feet wet. After that I'll look around for others and check out NY. I'm still trying to understand all this, so confusing right now. Like do I need to wear a bench shirt for this meet? Is it Squat/Dead/and Bench? I guess I'll find out.



			
				YM said:
			
		

> How'd you like the trap bar shrugs ?? I miss doing the trap bar deads. You can really pile the weight on there


I really liked the trap bar shrugs. It's like the DB's but without rubbing on your leg and all  I'll have to try the deads with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench-*
115 x 3
135 x 3 (2 sets)
145 x 3 (2 sets)
155 x 3 (6 sets)

*Suspended Bench, 3 second complete relax pauses on chest-* 
165 x 5
170 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 4

*Nautilus Incline Flye-*
130 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6
160 x 6

*Tate Press-*
27.5 x 8
30 x 7
30 x 7 *PR (up in weight and reps)*

*BB Row-*
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 7
175 x 7 *PR*

*JM Press-*
45 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 5- *First and last time doing these LOL*

*CG Pulldown-*
120 x 10
130 x 8
130 x 7

*Plate Raise-*
*35 x 10 PR*
35 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 8

*Face Pull-*
65 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12
85 x 12

*Preacher-*
55 x 15
55 x 9

Good w/o today. Arms are hurting some but it's not too bad. I think if I keep moving around certain exercises and changing rep variations I can keep the arms going.

*Speed Bench-* Did this alternating grips and speeds. For the speeds one time I'd do all 3 down and up very fast, then the next time I'd go down, stop and explode up.

*Suspended Bench-* Was pleased with this exercise today. Didn't want to go too low on reps so though 5 would be good. Weights were going up well, at the end my arms were just getting tired.

*JM Press-* Too much pain in arms from that one, it's outta here


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Awesome w/o BRother Rocco!!! Nice numbers too!!! Way to go on those PR's too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

That's a lot of sets Rocco !!

Nice PRs!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

> Hey Patrick. For my first contest I'm planning on this one- http://blueridgebarbenders.com/ It's listed at the beginning of that website. I joined their "team" though I haven't met up to lift with them yet. This is in my area so I thought it would be a good one to get my feet wet. After that I'll look around for others and check out NY. I'm still trying to understand all this, so confusing right now. Like do I need to wear a bench shirt for this meet? Is it Squat/Dead/and Bench? I guess I'll find out.



Well, it says full power meet which means it is probably Squat/bench/dead in that order.  You don't ever NEED to wear a bench shirt.  You can always do your lifts raw.  Glancing at that web page it seems that most of them perform their lifts raw.  Also, it seems like they are lifting in the APA so you can check their web page for rules and regulations.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

You thinkin about PowerLiftin Brother Rocco?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 4, 2005)

Great workout Rocco! Huge amount of sets.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Rocco  


Looks like you are doing pretty good in here.  No more JM presses


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, looking good Rocco!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Rocco!!! Nice numbers too!!! Way to go on those PR's too


Thanks Angel 



			
				YM said:
			
		

> That's a lot of sets Rocco !!
> 
> Nice PRs!
> !!


Thanks buddy, it is a lot of sets. I'm going to revamp things a bit.



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> Well, it says full power meet which means it is probably Squat/bench/dead in that order. You don't ever NEED to wear a bench shirt. You can always do your lifts raw. Glancing at that web page it seems that most of them perform their lifts raw. Also, it seems like they are lifting in the APA so you can check their web page for rules and regulations.


Yeah, I read all the rules for APA. Pretty boring read, but informative LOL.

Is it possible to just do Squat and DL, and not Bench if my elbow was acting up?



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> You thinkin about PowerLiftin Brother Rocco?


 Going full force. I'll do my first meet Aug 6, that way I don't have a lot of time to back out of it. Just gonna do it 



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco! Huge amount of sets.


Thanks buddy. 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco
> 
> 
> Looks like you are doing pretty good in here. No more JM presses


Hey buddy!!! I'm am doing pretty well, not great though. And JM presses SUCK!! 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> wow, looking good Rocco!


Thanks Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Box Squat-*
95 x 2
135 x 2
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 0 And can we say ouch along with   

*Sumo Dead-*
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x Miss
315 x Miss
315 x *Miss I was so pissed by this point LOL*

*Conventional Dead-*
315 x 1

*T-Bar Row-*
90 x 8
135 x 7 PR
145 x 4 PR

*Rope Crunch-*
100 x 9 PR
100 x 9
100 x 7
100 x 7

*Cybex Crunch-*
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 7

*Donkey Calf Raise-*
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 8 PR

*Grip, BB Static hold alternating grip-*
315 x 20 sec
335 x 20 sec
355 x 20 sec *WTF!?!?!? I've never come CLOSE to this for grip!! HUGE PR!!!*

I was really upset with Box Squat. I was really hoping to get up to 275 and 245 was impossible. That relaxing of the hips at the bottom is hard as crap to come back up!

And what was up with Sumo Deads?!? I couldn't BUGDE 315 off the ground but then when I switched to conventional...up it went.   

And my grip was awesome!!! I've been doing a lot of direct forearm work and using the COC. Before I used to struggle with 225 holding for longer than 10 seconds, I was astounded with my grip!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And my grip was awesome!!! I've been doing a lot of direct forearm work



Didn't you say your wife had been away for a while?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2005)

BTW, good luck with the comp.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice PR Rocco!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Rocco, congrats on the PR, thats huge there!!! Awesome on your competing, you'll do great!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

when you do your grip work and BB holds do them with a double overhand grip since the hand that is supinated (underhand) is always going to be externally rotated there is going to be a different pull in the thoracic spine, at the shoulder and in the bicep.  Holding with a double overhand or better yet a hook grip like I do (thumbs tucked underneath your first finger and middle finger) you are in a better anatomical position.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

> Is it possible to just do Squat and DL, and not Bench if my elbow was acting up?




well, you can always option to say you are hurt and not bench.  Chances are at most full meets there is a minimum lift that you need to make on each lift.  For example 135 for the bench.  This is what guys do when they are just there to break one record in one lift like the squat.  More often then not meets will be just deadlift and bench though and no squat since it is the most dangerous of the three.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Didn't you say your wife had been away for a while?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice wo for someone putting on some age here pretty soon . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Lookin good rock!!  I need to start working on my grip some....its holding my deads back a tad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Didn't you say your wife had been away for a while?
> 
> BTW, good luck with the comp.


Haha, that only helps my left hand though   Thanks!



			
				Monstar said:
			
		

> Nice PR Rocco!


Thanks Mike!



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Rocco, congrats on the PR, thats huge there!!! Awesome on your competing, you'll do great!!!


Thanks Angel, I don't know about doing awesome but I'll do it! That's what matters to me right now 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> when you do your grip work and BB holds do them with a double overhand grip since the hand that is supinated (underhand) is always going to be externally rotated there is going to be a different pull in the thoracic spine, at the shoulder and in the bicep. Holding with a double overhand or better yet a hook grip like I do (thumbs tucked underneath your first finger and middle finger) you are in a better anatomical position.


Thanks Patrick. I did that today with the hook grip, much harder! And I had trouble straightening out my fingers afterwards LOL.



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> well, you can always option to say you are hurt and not bench. Chances are at most full meets there is a minimum lift that you need to make on each lift. For example 135 for the bench. This is what guys do when they are just there to break one record in one lift like the squat. More often then not meets will be just deadlift and bench though and no squat since it is the most dangerous of the three.


Cool, thanks. Hopefully I'll be fine when it comes time for the Meet but if not I can still do 135 fine 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo for someone putting on some age here pretty soon . LOL


NOT FUNNY~!! LOL, actually I haven't flipped out yet this year so that's a good sign 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Lookin good rock!! I need to start working on my grip some....its holding my deads back a tad!


Thanks buddy. Yeah, I recommend working your grip then.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

*ME Bench Kinda*

*Bench, working with 3 reps no lower-*
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3

By this time my arms were hurting so bad I couldn't hardly lift plates  Normally I'd say F*** it and quit saying it's not for me. However today I said it's just time to change my focus and routine then. I'll start with the 3x3 routine working with percentages. So here's the rest of the w/o-

*Squat, 60% of Max below parallel-*
160 x 3
160 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3

*Deadlift on a 3inch Platform, 60% of Max-*
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3

*HS Row, 5 second static hold on each rep-*
90 x 10
90 x 9
90 x 9

*BB Static hold for grip, double ova-hand grip-*
210 x 20 sec
225 x 20 sec
235 x 20 sec (barely)

So the rest of the w/o went well. I upped the weight on the squat a bit because it was just too easy. I think I'll experience that on this program because I haven't platued (?) or found my true maxes if that makes sense.

I did the Deads on a platform and will continue to do so until the competition. When I get there for dead I want to surprise myself at how easy the movement is.

I read somewhere that when working back if you do static holds it helps your bench when your down on the chest waiting to push back up. This was incredibly hard even with such a light weight to hold for 5 sec on each rep.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

Great workout Rocco! Interesting new workout program


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

what is it about your arms that hurt??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Morte!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is it about your arms that hurt??


It's right in the crook of my elbow. Like if I did a Hammer curl, that area that's bending is what hurts. When I'm bringing the bar down my arms are KILLING me. Doesn't hurt as bad to push back up but it's almost unbearable on the way down.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

yea, sounds like a bicep problem, maybe something with the tendon.  Does it hurt to do curls or chin ups?  Are you icing it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Rocco!!! And yes you will do great, how many people do you know who do what you or I do day in and day out, thats what makes us different!!! I know you'll be great at it, sorry about your elbow, is it okay now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, sounds like a bicep problem, maybe something with the tendon.  Does it hurt to do curls or chin ups?  Are you icing it.


Yeah, the pain is more in the forearm part though. The part that pops up doing Hammers. I haven't iced it, I've been putting Flex-all on it but I know I should be icing it. Yeah, it does hurt to curl and do chins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Rocco!!! And yes you will do great, how many people do you know who do what you or I do day in and day out, thats what makes us different!!! I know you'll be great at it, sorry about your elbow, is it okay now?


Thanks Angel. The arms are very bad right now  I may lay off bench all together for one week, maybe just do flyes or something.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 7, 2005)

Aug 6th huh, I'm excited for ya! Good luck w/ the arm pains... ice em!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

way to go Rocco!  I admire someone who can push through the pain and change things around to work for them!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel. The arms are very bad right now  I may lay off bench all together for one week, maybe just do flyes or something.



don;t do flyes!!  Just lay off upper body totally for a week to ten days and see how you feel.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Billie and Cris 

That's what I was planning to do Patrick, but it didn't work out that way today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Squat- 80% of estimated 1RM-*
230 x 1
235 x 1

*Squat,  Unrack and walkout-*
315 x 4

*Squat, Unrack and walkout. Tried Negative but got 1/4 of the way-*
345 x 1

*Bench, 60-65% of estimated 1RM-*
150 x 4
150 x 4
155 x 4
155 x 4
160 x 4

*Dead on a 3 inch platform, 60% of estimated 1RM-*
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3

*T-Bar Row-*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*DB Row-*
50 x 10
50 x 8

*Plate Raise-*
35 x 10
45 x 7

*Static BB Hold, Double Overhand Grip-*
235 x 20 sec
245 x 20 sec
265 x 20 sec
285 x 18 sec

Great w/o today. No arm pain at all. I think I like working with percentages. Obviously today was my day to go heavier on squat.

I wanted to do a slow negative with 345 but about 1/4 of the way down I could feel my back going forward and I chickened out 

Monday will be the day to go heavier on bench.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

why singles with 80%?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why singles with 80%?


http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/korte.htm

Each week I up it until the contest when I do my 100%. And I guess it's not really 80% of my max, it's 80% of my max+25 lbs. So when I do the 100% I'm actually over my old max.

Do you not agree?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Rocco, excellent w/o there, nice numbers all around!!! Glad to hear no arm pain too   Hows your Birthday? Hope you had a GREAT one!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/korte.htm
> 
> Each week I up it until the contest when I do my 100%. And I guess it's not really 80% of my max, it's 80% of my max+25 lbs. So when I do the 100% I'm actually over my old max.
> 
> Do you not agree?




bur isn't day 1 supposed to look like this:



> Day l
> squat: 5-8x5
> bench: 6-8x6
> deadlift: 5-8x5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, excellent w/o there, nice numbers all around!!! Glad to hear no arm pain too   Hows your Birthday? Hope you had a GREAT one!!!


Thanks Angel, I did have a great B-day! Glad it only comes once a year though, they stress me out LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bur isn't day 1 supposed to look like this:


If you do an 8 week cycle. I figured since my comp was in exactly 4 weeks I'd start with part II which leads right into Competition Day. After the Competition I was looking at this program to use (my team recommended it). What do you think?-

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/rdctemplate.html


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 10, 2005)

Great w/o Rocco! Hoping that the pain stays away


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Heya bud lookin good in here!  Very nice numbers there my friend!!

Hows the arm treatin ya...still painfull?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> If you do an 8 week cycle. I figured since my comp was in exactly 4 weeks I'd start with part II which leads right into Competition Day. After the Competition I was looking at this program to use (my team recommended it). What do you think?-
> 
> http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/rdctemplate.html




I think I still would have started with phase 1 and done two weeks of that and then two weeks of phase 2.  Anyway, the reason I asked is because I thought it said that you just train the three lifts with no auxiliarly work?


Don't really think I am to keen on the other routine that you just posted there.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT>>>?!?! You had a birthday while i was gone.....  Your supposed to wait....
Hows it going big buddy??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

what?? I missed a birthday!?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great w/o Rocco! Hoping that the pain stays away


Thanks, me too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud lookin good in here!  Very nice numbers there my friend!!
> 
> Hows the arm treatin ya...still painfull?


Hey buddy. I'm doing well, arm is surviving


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think I still would have started with phase 1 and done two weeks of that and then two weeks of phase 2.  Anyway, the reason I asked is because I thought it said that you just train the three lifts with no auxiliarly work?
> 
> 
> Don't really think I am to keen on the other routine that you just posted there.


It does say that about auxillary work, but when have I ever followed something to the T?  I feel I'm already unbalanced from doing lots of pressing movements and little back years ago, I don't want to continue that imbalance. So if I do 20 reps for bench, I'll do 40 for back. Not to failure though.

What don't you like about that other program and what are some things I should be looking for in a different program or if I put one together myself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> WHAT>>>?!?! You had a birthday while i was gone.....  Your supposed to wait....
> Hows it going big buddy??


Hey buddy, no I waited on my B-day...Now I can have it  I'm doing well, how about yourself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what?? I missed a birthday!?!?


That's the best present so far aside from the wifey


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, no I waited on my B-day...Now I can have it  I'm doing well, how about yourself?


Yeah, a bit crook but i'm fighting it  Just had a sensational delt bi workout  Really pumped after my week at that conference 
You are competeing in 4 weeks


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It does say that about auxillary work, but when have I ever followed something to the T?  I feel I'm already unbalanced from doing lots of pressing movements and little back years ago, I don't want to continue that imbalance. So if I do 20 reps for bench, I'll do 40 for back. Not to failure though.
> 
> What don't you like about that other program and what are some things I should be looking for in a different program or if I put one together myself?




Well, for one it doesn't list sets and reps so I have no idea about the volume.  the second thing I really don't like is the recomendation of box jumps and plyo's following all that strength work.  Speed before strength (unless you are doing a specific super set which they aren't).  the other way around is a recepie for injury IMO.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah, a bit crook but i'm fighting it  Just had a sensational delt bi workout  Really pumped after my week at that conference
> You are competeing in 4 weeks


That's one reason for having those conferences, glad you got pumped 

I'm doing a Powerlifting comp on Aug 6. It's right down the road from me so I thought "What the hell"?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday Rock!


Thanks buddy! Nice to hear from you, hope all is well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, for one it doesn't list sets and reps so I have no idea about the volume.  the second thing I really don't like is the recomendation of box jumps and plyo's following all that strength work.  Speed before strength (unless you are doing a specific super set which they aren't).  the other way around is a recepie for injury IMO.


Thanks Patrick. To be honest I didn't look too much at program yet. It looks like the sets and reps for some of the accessory work is 5 sets ranging 5-10 reps- http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/gaugler.html

As always I prob wouldn't follow it completely and change certain exercises. But I may keep the training days, certain accessory work and the 3x3 working with percentages. I'd really like to start working with board presses, bands and chains later on too. Well, I'm starting board presses today. Bought some boards and got them set up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Squat, 60%-*
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3

*Bench, 80%-*
205 x 1
205 x 1
205 x 1

*Dead off Platform-*
215 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

*2 Board Bench-*
205 x 6
215 x 5

*3 Board Bench-*
225 x 5

*Pulldowns-*
130 x 8
130 x 8

*Cable Row-*
100 x 8
110 x 7

*BB Static Grip Hold-*
295 x 20 sec
305 x 12 sec
305 x 8 sec

Not a bad w/o today. Worried about bench still, 205 is 80% of my Max but felt heavy.

I tried different stances for Squat and feel more comfortable and powerful with a shoulder width stance. 

For bench I went from shoulder to wide grip and felt better with the wide grip. So that's how I'll start training both for now.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Good lookin w/o!!! Um.........it felt heavy cause it was heavy!!! How do you like working out with percentages? Hows the arm holdin up?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Rocco!

How are the static grip holds now that you've been doing them for a little while? Improving your grip?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

Heya man good lookin w/o!!!  Don't sweat the bench...you will adjust soon enough to gettin them low reps!

How is that grip work coming along?  I have been having a problem with mine lately.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o!!! Um.........it felt heavy cause it was heavy!!! How do you like working out with percentages? Hows the arm holdin up?


LOL, but it's not heavy  I like working with percentages because it's definately easier on my joints, but I have to think what gain am I missing by not going heavier also. Arm hurt for the board presses but feeling fine this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Rocco!
> 
> How are the static grip holds now that you've been doing them for a little while? Improving your grip?


I think the static grips are helping big time. Pat told me to switch to double overhand grip and that's much harder. But the weight I can handle has been increasing each w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man good lookin w/o!!!  Don't sweat the bench...you will adjust soon enough to gettin them low reps!
> 
> How is that grip work coming along?  I have been having a problem with mine lately.


Have you been doing any grip work?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Have you been doing any grip work?


No I haven't really had the time but I want to add some in. What would you suggest?  Play with a COC for a while?  Sorry couldn't resist LOL.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Workouts look interesting, I might give it a try sometime.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

I consider most of my grip work from working out with no gloves, hooks or straps, does that qualify?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I consider most of my grip work from working out with no gloves, hooks or straps, does that qualify?



It does for me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I consider most of my grip work from working out with no gloves, hooks or straps, does that qualify?


Thats what I do LOL.  But I guess you could always add a little extra in there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No I haven't really had the time but I want to add some in. What would you suggest?  Play with a COC for a while?  Sorry couldn't resist LOL.


What scares me here is you didn't specify YOUR COC, just A COC LOL.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Workouts look interesting, I might give it a try sometime.


Thanks buddy. I'm not too wild about the percentage training though to be honest. It's not enough for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I consider most of my grip work from working out with no gloves, hooks or straps, does that qualify?


It definately helps. I find I need a bit extra as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Max Squat/Dead*

*Squat, below Parallel-*
135 x 2
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1 (went up slow)

*Platform Dead (about 3 inches)-*
225 x 2
275 x 2
295 x 2
315 x 2
325 x 0 (Felt like my back ripped in half here LOL)

*Good AM's-*
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8

*T-Bar Row-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7
45 x 10

*T-Bar Shrug-*
45 x 10
65 x 10

*Rope Pushdown SS with Face Pull-*
25 x 20
25 x 20
25 x 20
25 x 20

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl-*
45 x 16
55 x 10
55 x 6

*Behind Back BB Wrist Curl-*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6

*Rope Crunch-*
80 x 10
100 x 7
100 x 6

*Sitting Calf-*
90 x 8
110 x 7
110 x 6

Damn, my back is KILLING me now...but in a good way LOL. I was really happy with the 275 squat, last time I maxed I failed on 245. I thought I had 265 on the bar but I had calculated wrong and figured it out after the rep.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Awesome job, especially the Squats!!! I've done that before (Putting more on the bar than originally thought), kinda helps you when you think it's lighter than it really is, Great w/o Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Man that is a massive workout!! My back is hurting all the way over here 
Single heavy squats feel great hey  Love it!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

Great workout Rocco! Awesome squat and deadlift #'s!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

great job on the deads Rocco!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job, especially the Squats!!! I've done that before (Putting more on the bar than originally thought), kinda helps you when you think it's lighter than it really is, Great w/o Brother Rocco!!!


Thanks Angel. I doubt I woulda gotten the 275 if I knew that's what I had on there  275 was going to be my goal for the competition so I'm pretty happy I hit it yesterday, hopefully I'll be hitting higher now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Man that is a massive workout!! My back is hurting all the way over here
> Single heavy squats feel great hey  Love it!!


Haha, my back is still hurting!! I LOVE single heavy squats and I think they are safer for my back personally as well. I know because of my sciolosis I'm easy to injure but doing only one rep I can put a lot more concentration into rather than reps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco! Awesome squat and deadlift #'s!


Thanks Morte!! I was happy with both. I was a bit dissapointed I didn't get 325 for dead, but I also understand I had quite a bit of work before that and I was also on top of a platform doing them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great job on the deads Rocco!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel. I doubt I woulda gotten the 275 if I knew that's what I had on there  275 was going to be my goal for the competition so I'm pretty happy I hit it yesterday, hopefully I'll be hitting higher now.


My pleasure!!! You'll be smashing bigger numbers now, you have a taste of it and you will be great at it!!! Just keep focused and let your dreams take you there  

Do you have a w/o partner? When I worked out with my dad, he would throw on more weight on the bar thatn I thought was there without tellin me!!! Helped me break through some plateau's ya know? The MIND is a POWERFUL tool, set your's to it and you'll sore like an eagle Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

looking great in here Rocco!! Sucks to be your back muscles today I'm sure   Have a great weekend!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Morte!! I was happy with both. I was a bit dissapointed I didn't get 325 for dead, but I also understand I had quite a bit of work before that and I was also on top of a platform doing them.



Even with all that volume and the platform, you put some some great numbers! 325 will come!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

How's it going Rocco ?  I can't wait to see the results from your competition.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My pleasure!!! You'll be smashing bigger numbers now, you have a taste of it and you will be great at it!!! Just keep focused and let your dreams take you there
> 
> Do you have a w/o partner? When I worked out with my dad, he would throw on more weight on the bar thatn I thought was there without tellin me!!! Helped me break through some plateau's ya know? The MIND is a POWERFUL tool, set your's to it and you'll sore like an eagle Brother Rocco!!!


Thanks Angel. No, I don't have a lifting partner. My schedule is just so wacky, nobody could keep my hours. I know it's my mind keeping me from heavier weight. I hope I can break some of that barrier when I do the comp.



			
				Cris said:
			
		

> looking great in here Rocco!! Sucks to be your back muscles today I'm sure  Have a great weekend!


Haha, yeah...I feel sorry for my back  You have a great weekend also!



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Even with all that volume and the platform, you put some some great numbers! 325 will come!!


Thanks buddy. I expect to hit 350 for the Comp, but I'm shooting for 375.



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> How's it going Rocco ? I can't wait to see the results from your competition.


Thanks, I can't wait either LOL. I'm already stressed about it, but I'm following through this time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Warm-up-*
A few sets of rope pushdowns doing 20 reps

*Board Press, 3 boards-*
135 x 6
165 x 3
185 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2
255 x 1
275 x 1 *PR*
285 x miss

*WG Bench-*
165 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6

*Tate Press-*
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 9

*Bradford Press, counted behind and front as 1 rep-*
45 x 10
45 x 9
45 x 10


*BB Row, Bent @ 90 degree-*
135 x 10
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Pull-up*
0 x 4
0 x 4
0 x 3

*Front Raise SS w/ Side Raise SS w/ Rear Raise, All same weight-*
5 x 20 - HOLY CRAP that hurt

*Pushdown SS with Cable Curl-*
30 x 20
40 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 20

*W/O Time- 1:06, The ME exercise took 25 min*

GREAT w/o today. Elbow is doing fine, didn't bother me today. I think the warm-up really helped.

*Board Press-* Wow, I didn't think I'd do that well. All reps were very controlled on the way down and paused before pushing up. Been experimenting between Westside form and Metal Militia form. I think I do better with Westside.

*Bradford Press-* HARD exercise, wears you out QUICK. I counted front and back press as one rep, so really they are doubled from what I counted.

Today really helped to boost my confidence some and help solidify my bench form.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

looks like a good session.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Heya bud just poppin in to say hi and see how your doin.  All is well it looks like!!!  Great numbers your moving as well...doin great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Patrick and Dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2005)

*DE Squat*

Got to work out with some people from the powerlifting club I'm a part of. Wow, I learned A LOT. They really helped me with my squat and dead form and were very encouraging. 

Didn't write down sets or anything, but did a bunch of speed box squats with the box getting lower each time. Worked up to 185 for speed box squats  

Then a bunch of deads and pointers. It was a really good experience


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Great lookin w/o yesterday Brother Rocco!!! Excellent numbers!!! Sounds like a heckuva experience today!!! I told you your gonna do GOOD things with this!!! Hows the elbow and back today?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Its always awsome to w/o with very experienced people....ya can learna  shit load even though you think your form is perfect!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Got to work out with some people from the powerlifting club I'm a part of. Wow, I learned A LOT. They really helped me with my squat and dead form and were very encouraging.
> 
> Didn't write down sets or anything, but did a bunch of speed box squats with the box getting lower each time. Worked up to 185 for speed box squats
> 
> Then a bunch of deads and pointers. It was a really good experience



Bonus!!       What did you learn ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2005)

Haven't peeked in here for awhile.  Look at you Rocco, a bonafide powerlifter!  Cool.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Warm-up-*
> A few sets of rope pushdowns doing 20 reps
> 
> *Board Press, 3 boards-*
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Rocco, how you liking the powerlifting?? Great to see you learning some new stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o yesterday Brother Rocco!!! Excellent numbers!!! Sounds like a heckuva experience today!!! I told you your gonna do GOOD things with this!!! Hows the elbow and back today?


Thanks Angel. Back is killing me now, they really worked me on Sunday LOL. Elbow is in and out but workable.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Its always awsome to w/o with very experienced people....ya can learna shit load even though you think your form is perfect!!!


Yeah, it was great. 



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Bonus!!  What did you learn ?


I learned how to REALLY use my hips more with squating, to keep my elbows down, head back ALL the time. It's one of those things where I know book wise but when someone else is watching you there is so much room for improvement.



			
				JD said:
			
		

> Haven't peeked in here for awhile. Look at you Rocco, a bonafide powerlifter! Cool.


Hey buddy, thanks. I'm really enjoying this and working around my injuries or proness fairly well I think 



			
				Foreman said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco what are board presses.....is it a way to work on the lockout of the bench....I know this is a stupid question..


Hey buddy, not a stupid question  Yeah, it helps the lockout on bench. I put 2x4's on my chest and bring the bar down to them and then push back. My first time doing them  I really liked them.



			
				Ris said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, how you liking the powerlifting?? Great to see you learning some new stuff


I'm really liking it Pete, I'd say I like it more than BB'ing.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Great workout Rocco!

Your workout was similar to a guy (wearing a westside t-shirt) i saw at the gym last Friday. He was doing board presses with 3 boards and also doing bradford presses. His girlfriend was helping him during the lifts (not for spotting though, weights were nuts. He got up to 405) so he had some motivation!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm really liking it Pete, I'd say I like it more than BB'ing.


It was something i was thinkng of doing after comp, maybe from October till the new year...?? Just to help bring my strength levels up.
I'm glad you've found something you are liking though. How long till comp now??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco!
> 
> Your workout was similar to a guy (wearing a westside t-shirt) i saw at the gym last Friday. He was doing board presses with 3 boards and also doing bradford presses. His girlfriend was helping him during the lifts (not for spotting though, weights were nuts. He got up to 405) so he had some motivation!


Cool man. I'm going to pick up a westside shirt, they have some cool ones. I really like the bradford presses, they hit the shoulders HARD!

The guys I lifted with on Sun were doing heavy bench, they were working up to 5 plates on the side for 4 board presses!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It was something i was thinkng of doing after comp, maybe from October till the new year...?? Just to help bring my strength levels up.
> I'm glad you've found something you are liking though. How long till comp now??


I'm sure you'd do great on it, but I don't think you really need to get much stronger LOL!!

I've got a little over 2 weeks. Aug 5 is the comp.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Aug 5th, marking that on my calendar


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench-*
135 x 3 (2 sets)
145 x 3 (2 sets)
155 x 3 (3 sets)
165 x 3 (3 sets)

*2 Board Press-*
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

*3 Board Press-*
235 x 2 (arm started hurting)

*Pin Press, about 2 inches off chest-*
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3

*Tate Press-*
25 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10

*Bradford Press-*
55 x 18
65 x 14
65 x 12

*HS Row-*
180 x 12
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 8

*RG Pulldown-*
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

*Rope Pushdown SS w/ Face Pull-*
40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20

*W/O Time- 1:05*

A bit of elbow pain today and I swear it's brought on by speed bench. So NO MORE!!! Everything else was cool


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Rocco, I don't know how you keep up all of these sets constantly. Inspiring workout!

Hope that your elbow feels better!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2005)

For speed  bench press aren't you supposed to go with 2-3 reps for 8-10sets at 45sec rest with 60% of your 1RM and then raise it by 5% every week?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Sorry to hear about your elbow pain, how is it feelin now?


----------



## ASchwarzenegger (Jul 19, 2005)

You must improve on your girly diet and drink a 55 gallon drum of pure Austrian protien shake with whole raw cow in your shake. Your chest will go from puny 3 foot to 7 foot with my training principles.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome Westside chest w/o. After I complete my 12 HIT plan, I'm going Westside, and will definately need your advice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Rocco, I don't know how you keep up all of these sets constantly. Inspiring workout!
> 
> Hope that your elbow feels better!


It's just so much fun!!! Actually, the speed bench doesn't really take that much outta me so they don't count


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> For speed  bench press aren't you supposed to go with 2-3 reps for 8-10sets at 45sec rest with 60% of your 1RM and then raise it by 5% every week?


That's one way to do it, (or the correct way  ) When I originally did this SF told me to pick whatever weight I can push back up in a second and use that. 60% of my 1 rep max would be about 150 I guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Sorry to hear about your elbow pain, how is it feelin now?


Doing well now. I've been icing it. I think the sudden movement and fast hard lockout is what does it in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

ASchwarzenegger said:
			
		

> You must improve on your girly diet and drink a 55 gallon drum of pure Austrian protien shake with whole raw cow in your shake. Your chest will go from puny 3 foot to 7 foot with my training principles.


Hmmm... Interesting. I'll definately look into that, thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome Westside chest w/o. After I complete my 12 HIT plan, I'm going Westside, and will definately need your advice.


Cool, I look forward to you coming over  The great thing about westside is the flexibility IMO. It really gives you a chance to really work on weak areas.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Doing well now. I've been icing it. I think the sudden movement and fast hard lockout is what does it in.


I can imagine!!! Glad it's doin better!!! You like the westside training?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's one way to do it, (or the correct way  ) When I originally did this SF told me to pick whatever weight I can push back up in a second and use that. 60% of my 1 rep max would be about 150 I guess.




yea, I just wondered because at least it gives you a bench mark to start from and helps you know where you are going in terms of progressing your workouts.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Whats the best place to read up on all this westside training buddy?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

elitefts.com


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Funky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can imagine!!! Glad it's doin better!!! You like the westside training?


I really like the Westside training. What I like it most is the variety, there are certain concepts you go by and then it's up to you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I just wondered because at least it gives you a bench mark to start from and helps you know where you are going in terms of progressing your workouts.


Your right, but regardless I think speed benching is over for awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whats the best place to read up on all this westside training buddy?


The link Patrick gave you is one of the best. I also think T-nation has a lot of great articles, some dealing with westside as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Cardio*

I have Speed Squats tonight with my team and heavy deads. I'm off so I threw in a HIIT session this morning. My first time doing HIIT for awhile.

I did it Funky style where I'd jump off the treadmill after my sprint (well, on the side of it). Did 10 cycles at 1.5 incline and speed of 10.5

I think from now on I'll do 2 HIIT sessions and one longer at low intensity a week.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Your right, but regardless I think speed benching is over for awhile.




elbow??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> elbow??


Yep. I don't know if I extend too much on the fast lockout or what but whenever I do speed bench by the 3-4 set my elbow (or forearm) is hurting. It's like throwing a baseball or playing tennis, the explosive movement hurts it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yep. I don't know if I extend too much on the fast lockout or what but whenever I do speed bench by the 3-4 set my elbow (or forearm) is hurting. It's like throwing a baseball or playing tennis, the explosive movement hurts it.




oh that sucks.  probably the whipping action is killing it.  I talked to a guy today that had his elbow redone afer being a D1 shot putter in college and all the whipping motion just destroyed him.   Maybe take it easy on the lock out when doing speed work.  If you can get some bands (jumpstretch.com) they can actually help as they will slow down the velocity of your lockout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh that sucks.  probably the whipping action is killing it.  I talked to a guy today that had his elbow redone afer being a D1 shot putter in college and all the whipping motion just destroyed him.   Maybe take it easy on the lock out when doing speed work.  If you can get some bands (jumpstretch.com) they can actually help as they will slow down the velocity of your lockout.


That's a good idea.  I'm going to nix it till after the comp, I wanna make sure I can get at least 225 (which is fine even when the arm hurt a _little_ bit) and then I'll try the bands.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

Your goals are lookin Good Rocco   Are you aiming for the end of August?  When is your competition again?

Sorry to hear about the elbow, hope it feels better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Your goals are lookin Good Rocco   Are you aiming for the end of August?  When is your competition again?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the elbow, hope it feels better


Thanks Billie. I'm aiming for Aug of next year. My competition is Aug 6, then I'll put what I'm lifting up instead of question marks


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Take care of that elbow Rocco!    We want you in that comp!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie. I'm aiming for Aug of next year. My competition is Aug 6, then I'll put what I'm lifting up instead of question marks


Your in training for just over a year for your first competition? That is awesome, you will SMASH those numbers before you know it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Take care of that elbow Rocco!    We want you in that comp!


Thanks buddy. I'll be in the comp w/ a good elbow or not. If my elbow is bad I just won't bench that much


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your in training for just over a year for your first competition? That is awesome, you will SMASH those numbers before you know it!!!


Haha, thanks Angel. Actually my first competition is THIS Aug 6, in two weeks. I just wanted to post some goals for next year, I don't really have any goals for this competition (well I do, just not worth mentioning) since it's so close and my first.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

*DE Squat or ME Squat  *

Worked out with the powerlifters tonight. Started out with speed squat at 135lbs. After about 8 sets one of the guys asked me when the comp was so I said in 2 weeks. He replied I should really be going heavy then today and for the last time before the meet. So we started putting weight on. 

Last time I squatted by myself I did 275 and the weight went up very slowly. Tonight I went down a bit below parellel as always and shot 295 up!!! So he proceeded to put 315 on. I went down but lost my form and missed the lift. Still I was very excited about the 295. He told me to shoot for the 315 for my second lift on the day of the comp since I had done sooooo many sets before it tonight. It was really a good training session and of course they kept hammering my form into me 

*Squat- 295 PR*


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

great job.

form is everything.  it is fun working with a team, they really keep you honest.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks Angel. Actually my first competition is THIS Aug 6, in two weeks. I just wanted to post some goals for next year, I don't really have any goals for this competition (well I do, just not worth mentioning) since it's so close and my first.


  Sweet, Your gonna do just fine!!! So you'll have a whole year to work on your lifts huh? Awesome, like I said before, you'll surpass those before you know it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Worked out with the powerlifters tonight. Started out with speed squat at 135lbs. After about 8 sets one of the guys asked me when the comp was so I said in 2 weeks. He replied I should really be going heavy then today and for the last time before the meet. So we started putting weight on.
> 
> Last time I squatted by myself I did 275 and the weight went up very slowly. Tonight I went down a bit below parellel as always and shot 295 up!!! So he proceeded to put 315 on. I went down but lost my form and missed the lift. Still I was very excited about the 295. He told me to shoot for the 315 for my second lift on the day of the comp since I had done sooooo many sets before it tonight. It was really a good training session and of course they kept hammering my form into me
> 
> *Squat- 295 PR*


   Awesome job on the PR!!! You'll NAIL 315 next time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2005)

great job Rocco!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn Rocco! 295 is a great squat! 315, here you come!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

Our little Rocco is getting so big and strong !!!!   Good job Bud !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job.
> 
> form is everything.  it is fun working with a team, they really keep you honest.


Form IS everything. That is so hard to believe when your revamping your form and everything feels wrong. But once the weights quickly start going up again and you feel more secure in the lifts as well I start to understand that LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the PR!!! You'll NAIL 315 next time


Thanks Angel! I'm even thinking of skipping 315 for the meet. Hit 295 for the first attempt and depending on how that feels go to 325 for my second. How I feel that day though will determine what I end up doing and what my team tells me to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great job Rocco!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Damn Rocco! 295 is a great squat! 315, here you come!


Thanks Morte.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Our little Rocco is getting so big and strong !!!!   Good job Bud !


Haha, thanks Gary...I think


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

*ME Bench*

Bench- 
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 1
240 x 1

On the last set my arm went  It's not just in my forearm, it's my left shoulder as well. I brought the weight down and waited for the push command but my shoulder and arm hurt so bad! The weight didn't feel heavy at all but the lift still went up slowly fighting against the pain.

Luckily the guy I'm training with, his wife is a physical therapist so she took a look at me and helped me with some exercises that should help. But it'll take time. 

Also, on another note the competition might be canceled. Only 2 people have signed up including myself LOL. I'll find out on Wednesday. If it is canceled there is a meet in Sept down in Richmond. I'll just do that one (might do it anyway if this meet isn't canceled). 

Right now I plan to keep my Deads and squats the same, westside style. For bench I'll prob go back to percentages and go heavy on board presses, they don't seem to hurt too much.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

have you released the FUNKY BEAST yet?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Form IS everything. That is so hard to believe when your revamping your form and everything feels wrong. But once the weights quickly start going up again and you feel more secure in the lifts as well I start to understand that LOL.


Very true...I feel the same way!  I hate squating because of it!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The link Patrick gave you is one of the best. I also think T-nation has a lot of great articles, some dealing with westside as well.


Soooooo much too read, i don't know where to start


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Hope the shoulder is okay!!! Take it slow with it!!! I hope your comp. isn't cancelled, that would suck   

I have faith in ya Brother, you'll gonna be good at this!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey everyone, been a few days. Went to do speed squats the other day and doing that really hurt my arm and shoulder. So I went to the doc who wants me to get an MRI to check for ripped rotator cuff. I opted out of that and went to a sports/Chiro who thinks I just have inflammation in the rotator and thinks can get me back on track. 

And the meet is still on, I'll be competing this Saturday, though maybe with light weights depending on my arm. But regardless I'll do it


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, been a few days. Went to do speed squats the other day and doing that really hurt my arm and shoulder. So I went to the doc who wants me to get an MRI to check for ripped rotator cuff. I opted out of that and went to a sports/Chiro who thinks I just have inflammation in the rotator and thinks can get me back on track.
> 
> And the meet is still on, I'll be competing this Saturday, though maybe with light weights depending on my arm. But regardless I'll do it


Hey everybody it's Rocco    He's back !  

Rocco, here's hoping you don't hurt yourself competing   You know how prone you are to that stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

Good Luck to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey everybody it's Rocco    He's back !
> 
> Rocco, here's hoping you don't hurt yourself competing   You know how prone you are to that stuff


Thanks Gary  I figure I'm already hurt so there's not much to lose


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Luck to ya my Friend!!!


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

*End of last week W/O's*

Trying that Gaugler method of percetages while I'm injured. When the doc says it's cool I want to switch back to Westside. I don't go to failure on Gaugler so the weights are pretty low.

*Thursday- Tri's and shoulders*

*CG Bench-*
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*DB Incline-*
60 x 5 (5 sets)

*DB Front Raise Sitting-*
10 x 10 (5 sets)

*HS Side Lateral-*
60 x 10 (5 sets)

*HS Rear Delt-*
20 x 10 (5 sets)

*Decline Sit-up-*
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 7
10 x 6
0 x 7

*Cardio was leg press, go figure-*

*Leg press, 10-30 sec rest-*
270 x 15
270 x 14
270 x 13......on and on till I got to 1 rep.


*Friday, Deads*

*Deadlift-*
245 x 3
245 x 3

*Platform Dead-*
205 x 3
205 x 3

*T-Bar Row-*
90 x 6 (4 sets)

*CG Pulldown-*
105 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 8

*Good Morning-*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*HS Crunch-*
35 x 10
45 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 7


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Squat technique*

Also, the doc told me because of my body structure I can't place the bar as far back on my rear delts as I need to for powerlifting. Too much stress on my rotators since my shoulders are kinda rotated in. I have to do squats with the bar higher up on my traps.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco,

Cool cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Also, the doc told me because of my body structure I can't place the bar as far back on my rear delts as I need to for powerlifting. Too much stress on my rotators since my shoulders are kinda rotated in. I have to do squats with the bar higher up on my traps.


   Sux don't it!  I hate that.  I have problems now sitting deep into my squats b/c the bar is so far forward and up on my traps rather then just letting it hang off on my rear delt.

Hope everything works out for ya bud!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco,
> 
> Cool cardio


Thanks. I felt like my quads were going to rip in half but it really didn't do much for me cardiovasularly. Squats would be much better but couldn't do that due to the shoulder lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sux don't it!  I hate that.  I have problems now sitting deep into my squats b/c the bar is so far forward and up on my traps rather then just letting it hang off on my rear delt.
> 
> Hope everything works out for ya bud!!!


Thanks Dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bench*

*Bench-* 
205 x 3 (3 sets)

*3 Board Press-*
215 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

*Decline-*
205 x 3 (3 sets)

*Floor Press, legs straight-*
185 x 3 (3 sets)

*Naut Flye-*
180 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 5
180 x 5

*CG Row-*
130 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6
160 x 6

*Rope Crunch-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 6
110 x 6

*W/O Time exactly 1 hour*

Good w/o, working with percentages. Today was 86% of my 3 rep max I believe. Weights were fine and not any BAD pain in shoulder and arm. A bit of pain but not like before which is good. 

First time doing Floor presses. Wow, they are much harder when you take your legs outta the bench press. I really like this exercise


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

2 Solid w/o's there My Friend!!! Glad the shoulder isn't hurting bad, nice numbers too!!!
Nothin but the best for ya Brother!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2005)

I am def. looking forward to seeing how you do this Saturday, your gonna be awsome!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am def. looking forward to seeing how you do this Saturday, your gonna be awsome!


Yeah buddy


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Hell yea Rocco!!!  Your gonna kick ass this weekend!!!  

Awsome w/o there man...really incorporated alot of variation into it!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck this weekend rocco Let us know all the details.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 2 Solid w/o's there My Friend!!! Glad the shoulder isn't hurting bad, nice numbers too!!!
> Nothin but the best for ya Brother!!!


Thanks Angel 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> I am def. looking forward to seeing how you do this Saturday, your gonna be awsome!


Aww, thanks so much Billie! I'm not expecting much given my injury, but I'll do my best.



			
				Ris said:
			
		

> Yeah buddy


Thanks. As soon as I get a free chance I'll look some of those articles up for you!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Hell yea Rocco!!! Your gonna kick ass this weekend!!!
> 
> Awsome w/o there man...really incorporated alot of variation into it!


Thanks buddy! I'm following the Gaugler training method right now.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Good luck this weekend rocco Let us know all the details.


Thanks, will do. I'll probably tape my lifts as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Last W/O*

Alright, my last w/o before the meet!

*Squat, 80% of 3 rep Max-*
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3

*Box Squat-*
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

*Glute Ham Raise (or Dives  )*
0 x 5
0 x 7
0 x 6

*Leg Curl-*
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 9

*Calf Sled-*
270 x 6
280 x 6
290 x 6

Kept things simple, not pushing too much. Dives killed my legs, I thought they were going to snap with each rep. Shoulder hurts from doing the squats


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

Solid last workout there Brother!!! Your gonna do great!!! Can't wait for your lift results!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

good luck this weekend.  Who is putting on your meet?  USPL?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Best of luck to ya brotha!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck at the meet!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Luck David

Mind over Matter Kick some ass


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

good luck bud. like Iain said, mind over matter you'll do great.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck, Rocco.  We'll be looking for a detailed report next week.


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck at the meet Rocco! 

Haven't been posting much since I've been getting situated here, but I will be getting back into things soon!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

We're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool beans David.  Proud of you bro.  You have trained hard, and sticking with it.  Best of luck.  I'll be thinking about you on Saturday.

I have very limited experience in a comp (did one bench press comp), but my best advice is to make sure to not overdo warmups.  Warming up in practice is important.... in a comp, do _very light _ warmups.  In bench for example, maybe 135 x 5, 135 x 5, 185 x 1, then go for your 1st attempt.  Adrenalin is a wonderful thing.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

*OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN* - *2 DAYS*

Your gonna do great, we are all proud!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 5, 2005)

Good Luck Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2005)

*OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN - 1 DAY*


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

Where has Rocco been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey everybody! Thanks so much for the support, it really means a lot to me. Well, I'm getting ready for the meet right now. My shoulder hurts a bit and I haven't slept since Thursday (working night shift and too excited to sleep last night) but I'm stoked!! I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! I'm so excited and nervous, I hope I can keep my food down LOL!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody! Thanks so much for the support, it really means a lot to me. Well, I'm getting ready for the meet right now. My shoulder hurts a bit and I haven't slept since Thursday (working night shift and too excited to sleep last night) but I'm stoked!! I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! I'm so excited and nervous, I hope I can keep my food down LOL!!!




Before you go!!!!


Take three little pieces of paper.  Write the name of each lift on each piece.  Write down little cues that you can think about and visulaize yourself doing before and read it to yourself and visulalize them in the warm up room!

Like for me and cleans I write down:
storng second pull
fast elbows
speed
get into the bottom position
relax your hands
stand up
breathe
big throw with your legs
snap yourself under the bar

etc....

then I read that stuff over and over and concentrate and visualize.  It helps!! 


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

*OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN - TODAY!!!*

Go for it Brother Rocco, Your already a winner with me!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Good Luck!! Hope all is well!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I hope I can keep my food down LOL!!!



At least while you're performing the lift!      Good luck, Rocco.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2005)

Awwww, too late Patrick! LOL, thanks though. That's some good advice!!

Thanks Angel, BBGirl and Cappie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Powerlifting Meet*

*1st Place for 220 division!!*

Now granted there were only 2 of us in that division but I'm happy  It was SOOOoooooo exciting there and I loved the feeling. Can't wait until my next meet. There were also a few world records broken there (not by me though  )

*Squat- * 
1st- 250, easy
2nd- 275, easier
3rd- 305, piece of cake. *PR*

Dissapointed I didn't go heavier but that's a PR for me. I was trying to be careful with my shoulder, *but 305 went up like nothing*. I coulda easily gotten quite a bit more.

*Bench-*
1st- 225, easy
2nd- 240, up fast no problem
3rd- 265, no go  It wasn't my shoulder, just too heavy. At least I know what I need to work on. I shoulda went for 250 or 255.

*Dead-*
1st- 315, felt like a peanut 
2nd- 350, another super easy (and a PR)
3rd- 400, didn't even pause on my way up. *HUGE PR!!!!*

Like squat I really wish I coulda kept going or picked a heavier weight. 400 seemed very easy to me (adrenaline). The heaviest I've gone in the past year with deadlift was 315. I tried for 325 a few weeks ago and didn't get it. *That's a 85lb PR!!!*

I'm crashing hard now but what a day!!! I can't wait to get back to training now.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeahhhh Rocco     

Awesome performance. Congrats


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Congrats!!

Cool trophy! I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2005)

Need I say more?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rocco , *

*You did incredible !!!!!!   I can guarantee you we are all proud of you and happy for you   *

*Incredible  !!!!  Sheesh, I feel all jacked just reading your post, can only imagine how you must feel !!!!!  *

*But as incredible as it was it sounds like you still have more BEAST to release  *

*Congrats  *


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

EXCELLENT My Friend!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome job Rocco!! You put up some really amazing numbers!! Go deadlifts!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

awesome job.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2005)

Congrats   Nice lifts


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2005)

Hot dog rocco....you did a damn awsome job!!!!  Congrats on getting 1st.....you deserve it!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job Rocco. Man, those were some nice PR's. Congrats on 1st place. So, now that you have the bug, when you competing again


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2005)

yay!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of you Rocco, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey everybody. Sorry I haven't been around a bunch lately and to everyone's journals. Things have been incredibly hectic, but I'm off work tomorrow so I promise to get an update on everyone's journal  Thanks again for all your support, I can't tell you how much that helps and means to me!


			
				Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Yeahhhh Rocco
> 
> Awesome performance. Congrats


Thanks Cold Iron!!



			
				BBgirl said:
			
		

> Congrats!!
> 
> Cool trophy! I've never seen one like that before.


Thanks, they had 3 really cool trophies to pick from. Oddly enough that's the one my wife liked so that's the one I picked. It weighs about 30lbs!! 



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> Need I say more?


Thanks buddy!!! And I'm glad your posting in your journal again, I get a lot of ideas and inspiration from you 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Rocco ,
> 
> You did incredible !!!!!! I can guarantee you we are all proud of you and happy for you
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Gary. I'm just so happy I finally went through with something, it's been a long time in the making! Yep, more beast to come LOL. I keep kicking myself in the butt because I know I coulda done more for squat and dead but I was doubting myself. I'll definately find my limits next competition 




			
				FunkyAngel said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT My Friend!!! Awesome job!!!


Thanks buddy!! One day I plan to at least max out on what you do for reps 



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Awesome job Rocco!! You put up some really amazing numbers!! Go deadlifts!


LOL, I think Deads are my favorite exercise now  Thanks buddy!!! When your ready for Olympus let me know!!



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> awesome job.


Thanks buddy and right back atcha!! And thanks for all of your help!!! 



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Congrats  Nice lifts


Thanks buddy. I expect some nice lifts to be posted in your journal coming up here soon, *ahem* 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Hot dog rocco....you did a damn awsome job!!!! Congrats on getting 1st.....you deserve it!!!


Thanks buddy. I couldn't have asked for a better first PL meet. The people were great and supportive and really helped me out. It was a great time.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Great job Rocco. Man, those were some nice PR's. Congrats on 1st place. So, now that you have the bug, when you competing again


Thanks Blu!  I'm looking at another competition around here on November 5. That would give me some good time to get some quality training in, I expect to lift much more for dead and squat this time 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> yay!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of you Rocco, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awww, thanks Billie. I really appreciate your support  Your awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 8, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Box Speed Squat, 50% of Reg Squat-*
155 x 2 ( 8 sets )

*Glute/Ham Raise (Dives)-*
0 x 8
0 x 8
10 x 6
10 x 6

*SLDL, no straps-*
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 3

*BB Shrugs, double over hand grip w/o straps-*
225 x 8
235 x 8
245 x 8
255 x 7

*Decline Sit-ups-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7

*Donkey Calf Raise-*
290 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6

It was so exciting to start training again with the next competition in mind. 

Speed squats went well. I'm going to buy the box squat from elite fitness and have someone let me know which level I hit just under parellel for future use. 

All exercises were w/o straps which is amazing for me. My grip has never been close to this good, it's a great feeling.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Holy cow Brother, right back into it!!! Awesome w/o there, and no straps!!! You are DEFINATLY a BEAST!!!
When is your next competition? Wish we lived closer, would love to go and cheer you on!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2005)

CONGRATS Rocco! Great job on ALL lifts. That trophy is cool, and kinda strange looking at the same time  .

Now you know what I meant about adrenaline  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *1st Place for 220 division!!*
> 
> Now granted there were only 2 of us in that division but I'm happy  It was SOOOoooooo exciting there and I loved the feeling. Can't wait until my next meet. There were also a few world records broken there (not by me though  )
> 
> ...






Nice Job!!!    Congrats!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Job Rocco!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

Angel- my next competition is Nov 5 hopefully 

Jersey- I definately know what you mean by adrenaline LOL! I can plan that in next time!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Decline Bench-*
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3 (6 sets)

Arm and shoulder really hurting at this point   

*Standing MP-*
65 x 10 (4 sets)

*3 Board Press-*
185 x 6
195 x 5
195 x 6

*T Bar Row-*
45 x 8
70 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 8

*HS Low Row-*
90 x 8
100 x 10
110 x 10

*Naut Flye-*
200 x 6
200 x 5
180 x 4

Arm starting hurting real bad again soon into the w/o. That was not even a heavy weight for declines!!! I need to figure something out...


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry about your shoulder. I hope it gets better quick. Does it make a crunching/grinding sound? I have a friend who gets that when he does shoulder press, and he started taking liquid joint stuff, and appearently it helped.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Declines just shred my shoulder, I stay completely away from 'em!!! Hope its alright my Friend!!! Are you gonna put a video up for your lifts? Would love to see 'em!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Declines just shred my shoulder, I stay completely away from 'em!!! Hope its alright my Friend!!! Are you gonna put a video up for your lifts? Would love to see 'em!!!


Same here I can't do em anymore.  But I would like to try one day LOL.

Vids...now that I would love to see!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2005)

You just came off of a competition in which you set some decent PR's.  I would have scheduled in a week of Active Recovery or something, to heal up.  JMO


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> Sorry about your shoulder. I hope it gets better quick. Does it make a crunching/grinding sound? I have a friend who gets that when he does shoulder press, and he started taking liquid joint stuff, and appearently it helped.


No, it doesn't. I know my rotator cuff is inflamed and imbalanced. That explains the shoulder. I also get real bad pain in my forearm. Doc thinks they are related  I've been taking "joint" stuff but it doesn't seem to be doing anything


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Declines just shred my shoulder, I stay completely away from 'em!!! Hope its alright my Friend!!! Are you gonna put a video up for your lifts? Would love to see 'em!!!


Here you go, let me know if you can open them. There is a bit of a wait though.

400 Dead- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19R8QLJT

305 Squat- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=43VGBMG7


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same here I can't do em anymore.  But I would like to try one day LOL.
> 
> Vids...now that I would love to see!!!


Got 2 up


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You just came off of a competition in which you set some decent PR's.  I would have scheduled in a week of Active Recovery or something, to heal up.  JMO


Your right Iain. I just felt so good and ready to go after the comp. I may still have to do that with my arm, we'll see.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

hey rocco, i know i'm a bit late but congrats on the comp and the win. those are some nice numbers to be putting up.

watch those injuries bud, don't be pigheaded with them because you never come out the winner in those situations.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 11, 2005)

my puter is saying that the files aren't supported... could you maybe email me the files or something??? I would love to see them!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my puter is saying that the files aren't supported... could you maybe email me the files or something??? I would love to see them!!


Same I can't view them....gotta hook me up with an email or something!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey rocco, i know i'm a bit late but congrats on the comp and the win. those are some nice numbers to be putting up.
> 
> watch those injuries bud, don't be pigheaded with them because you never come out the winner in those situations.


Thanks a lot buddy! I know about being pigheaded but my doc says I don't have to stop working out  I'm confused LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my puter is saying that the files aren't supported... could you maybe email me the files or something??? I would love to see them!!


Sure, just pm me your email addy  And thanks for wanting to see them LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same I can't view them....gotta hook me up with an email or something!


LOL, no problem! Same as above


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Seen them, awesome job my Friend, way to go!!! Your friggen huge, a True BEAST!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

Haha, thanks Angel  I want to put another 300lbs on my Dead


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks Angel  I want to put another 300lbs on my Dead


   You will get it!!! I have Faith in ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is that book if you want to look for it!!!
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0844283177/002-5392854-8231263?v=glance
Scroll down and see all the chapters in it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool, thanks. You say you've read the book? Is the powerlifting section worthwhile do you think?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks. You say you've read the book? Is the powerlifting section worthwhile do you think?


  I honestly do not remember that much, as I was more into the BBing aspect, I'm sorry!!!  Maybe you can go to a Borders or something, and see if they have it and skim through and see if it is!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Dave. It seems a whole bunch of us are having shoulder problems now. I hope you have a rapid recovery.

What are you taking for joint support? I've been taking Glucosamine/Chondroiten/MSM but I am not entirely sure if that or just rest has been helping.

EDIT: Just saw those videos. Man, you made those look easy! Great job!

I can mirror the videos so there isn't a wait if you like. Let me know.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

I got the vids, and they rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   you were right....they look like they went up pretty easy! Congrats again bud!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 13, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Hey Dave. It seems a whole bunch of us are having shoulder problems now. I hope you have a rapid recovery.
> 
> What are you taking for joint support? I've been taking Glucosamine/Chondroiten/MSM but I am not entirely sure if that or just rest has been helping.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy. I hope you recover quickly also  I'm taking the same thing as you, I think it works over a longer time period. And thanks about the videos


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I got the vids, and they rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   you were right....they look like they went up pretty easy! Congrats again bud!


Thanks Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 13, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*Good AM, narrow stance-*
95 x 5
135 x 5
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2 *PR*
225 x 2 *PR*
235 x 2 *PR*
245 x 1 *PR*
255 x 1 *PR*
265 x 1 *PR*

*Sumo Dead-*
135 x 2
225 x 2
275 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2 

Holy crap. I haven't gone over 195 before for GM's and last night 265 went up fine, coulda gone even heavier. I was working out with Len, head of the team so he was checking my form and depth as well!!!!

The sumo deads were just working on getting form down. Conventional still feel easier to me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow!   Nice going Rocco!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

Way to go Brother Rocco, Your PR's are gonna start ROLLING in!!! Keep it up, did you find that book? If I could find it I'd send it to ya but I have NO idea where it is or if I even still have it!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

The vids finally finished downloading (I'm on dialup)..WOW! That's incredible. You really DO make it look easy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice work rocco, i just finished watching the vids !


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *1st Place for 220 division!!*
> 3rd- 400, didn't even pause on my way up. *HUGE PR!!!!*


Holy Moly buddy i nearly missed this.....!! Congrats mate 
What an awesome dead too!! 
Just so stoked for you bud what an awesome feeling hey..... Sick trophey too


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2005)

Sick vids bud


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2005)

Heya bro just got to see the vids....there is no way those are maxed!!!  You had more in ya....they were to easy!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice form Rocco. Way to nail those lifts bro.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

were are these videos everyone is referencing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Wow!   Nice going Rocco!


Thanks buddy 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Way to go Brother Rocco, Your PR's are gonna start ROLLING in!!! Keep it up, did you find that book? If I could find it I'd send it to ya but I have NO idea where it is or if I even still have it!!!


No, I haven't even had time to look yet. Figured I'd check out the Borders and Barnes and noble before hitting Amazon.com. I'm off Tue and Wed though 



			
				BBgirl said:
			
		

> The vids finally finished downloading (I'm on dialup)..WOW! That's incredible. You really DO make it look easy.


Thanks, and thanks for taking the time to look at them while being on Dial-up!! Now I feel special 



			
				Sean said:
			
		

> Nice work rocco, i just finished watching the vids !


Thanks buddy!  And thanks for dropping by.



			
				Ozmonster said:
			
		

> Holy Moly buddy i nearly missed this.....!! Congrats mate
> What an awesome dead too!!
> Just so stoked for you bud what an awesome feeling hey..... Sick trophey too


Thanks Pete. I can't wait to see what I can really Dead after that meet. And yeah, it was a pretty cool feeling 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heya bro just got to see the vids....there is no way those are maxed!!! You had more in ya....they were to easy!!!


Thanks Dead, yeah I don't think I came close to maxing. Next meet I'll probably open with those lifts. I'd rather fail on the 3rd attempt than have it go up too easy but for my first comp it was perfect!!



			
				JD said:
			
		

> Nice form Rocco. Way to nail those lifts bro.


Hey there buddy!!! Thanks! Would you have any critique of those lifts form wise?



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> were are these videos everyone is referencing?



400 Dead- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19R8QLJT

305 Squat- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=43VGBMG7

For people who can't open them up I've been emailing them to them


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

cool, they worked for me.  Nice lifts.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2005)

have you decided to do the comp in november??


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool, they worked for me.  Nice lifts.


 Any critiques? I know it's not the best angle to see from.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> have you decided to do the comp in november??


I don't know yet, there will be another in January. Maybe I'll be able to do both  I think I will do it though, I'm so excited to get to do another meet!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Any critiques? I know it's not the best angle to see from.




yea, It is tough to see anything from the front angle.  It would be better if you got one from the side diaganol angle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Regular Bench as warm-up-*
45 x 25 (2 sets)
135 x 8
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2

*3 Board Press, Main Exercise-*
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1 *PR*
295 x Miss, almost had it. Struggled about 4-5 seconds but couldn't break through.

*WG Bench, as wide as possible-*
205 x 5 *PR*
205 x 5
205 x 4
185 x 5

*Tate Press-*
25 x 12
25 x 10
25 x 9

*T-Bar Row-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 6

*Reverse Grip Pulldown-*
120 x 7
100 x 9
100 x 7 

*Front DB Raise SS w/ Side DB Raise SS w/ Rear DB Raise, ( a few pauses)-*
5 x 17

NO PAIN IN ARM!!!

Excited about my PR on Board presses, especiall since I almost had that 295!!
Didn't like the reverse grip pulldowns today though, felt weird in my wrist. I'll probably just do CG palms facing each other from now on. 
That last Triple set was a killer. Only 5 lbs but after that w/o and then SS it together I was dying!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, It is tough to see anything from the front angle.  It would be better if you got one from the side diaganol angle.


Maybe sometime in the gym but they wouldn't let Lisa off to the side like that. Which really sucks because when we did bench we did it facing away from the crowd so the videos of that is absolutely worthless.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey rocco, nice strength you got there. I am downloading those videos right now but next time you upload them, i suggest you do it here. http://putfile.com/

It's so much easier and saves time. I wish i had a training partner because there are a few lifts which i would love for you guys to look at and critique.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rock,

Amazing progress man!   You have shown amazing dedication getting those PR's, congrats.  Can't wait to see the numbers you throw up your next meet, now you got the first one outta that way.

PS.  220 weight class?   You back up around 220?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey rocco, nice strength you got there. I am downloading those videos right now but next time you upload them, i suggest you do it here. http://putfile.com/
> 
> It's so much easier and saves time. I wish i had a training partner because there are a few lifts which i would love for you guys to look at and critique.


Hey Shiz, thanks for the video link. I'll swith over to that one  There are definate advantages to having a lifting partner, but there are major disadvantages as well IMO. So I try and lift with my team twice a week and still maintain 2 w/o's a week to myself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> Amazing progress man!   You have shown amazing dedication getting those PR's, congrats.  Can't wait to see the numbers you throw up your next meet, now you got the first one outta that way.
> 
> PS.  220 weight class?   You back up around 220?


Thanks Iain. I feel I've worked through some barriers that kept my back and made me change in the past. I'm really enjoying this and can't wait until the next competition. 

I weighed 206 for the competition. Still trying to maintain around 200 but fast food entered my life again LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

Meghan went to the gym with me today and tried the same lifts as me. (Meghan- running partner/ not Lisa- wife). It was pretty fun 

*Speed Box Squat, 60% of 1 rep Max-*
185 x 2 (8 sets)

*SLDL, NO STRAPS-*
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 3 *PR*

*Glute Ham Raise-*
0 x 10
15 x 8
20 x 6 *PR*

*BB Shrugs, Double overhand Grip w/o straps-*
245 x 8
255 x 8
265 x 8 *PR*
275 x 7 *PR*

*Decline Sit-up-*
20 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8
45 x 8 *PR*

Great w/o today. Speed was good on squats and my back is killing me from the SLDL!!! I can definately tell my strength is going up as well as my confidence


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice workout Rocco! How did Meghan do, did she enjoy it? 

Links for videos:
http://66.90.118.228/~zyph/pwrlft/305_Squat.AVI
http://66.90.118.228/~zyph/pwrlft/400_Dead.AVI


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o there my Friend!!! Incredible PR's there too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow man awsome lifts for no straps!!!  Your kicking ass!!!!


----------



## Du (Aug 16, 2005)

Hot damn, you competed! Nice vids, theyre goin in my liftin vid library.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 16, 2005)

damn...PR's alll over the place. Nice.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 17, 2005)

very nice w/o Rocco. Looks like your intensity and drive is in overdrive right now. My bet is, if you keep that up, you'll be posting new PR's everyday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice going !!  Gotta love lots of PRs!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Very nice workout Rocco! How did Meghan do, did she enjoy it?
> 
> Links for videos:
> http://66.90.118.228/~zyph/pwrlft/305_Squat.AVI
> http://66.90.118.228/~zyph/pwrlft/400_Dead.AVI


Hey, thanks for the videos Morte!!! That's a big help. I think Meghan had fun, I mean who wouldn't have fun with me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there my Friend!!! Incredible PR's there too my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel  Hopefully I'm coming up


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow man awsome lifts for no straps!!!  Your kicking ass!!!!


I'm trying Dead. My grip strength has gone through the roof since I stopped "thinking" about it you know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hot damn, you competed! Nice vids, theyre goin in my liftin vid library.


Haha, thanks buddy! I appreciate that. Hopefully next time I'll give you higher weights


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> damn...PR's alll over the place. Nice.


 Thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> very nice w/o Rocco. Looks like your intensity and drive is in overdrive right now. My bet is, if you keep that up, you'll be posting new PR's everyday.


Yeah, it is as long as my arm allows me. I'm just so excited about the possibilities you know? And going to the meet really helped my confidence which was pretty important!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice going !!  Gotta love lots of PRs!!


Most definately


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Bench-*
205 x 3
215 x 3
220 x 3
225 x 3

*3 Board Press-*
255 x 2 (too heavy or too tired)
225 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

*4 Board Press-*
245 x 3
265 x 3 
255 x 3

*HS Incline-*
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 5

*T Bar Row-*
110 x 8 *PR*
110 x 7
110 x 6
110 x 6

*WG Palms in Pulldown-*
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8

*Naut Flye-*
180 x 6 
200 x 6
210 x 6 *PR*
210 x 4

*HS Rear Delt-*
30 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

Great w/o, just under an hour. I could tell with the board presses, if my form was good the weight was light. When I got outta my groove the weight became very heavy very quickly!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Sweet w/o there BRother Rocco, great job on the PR's too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice numbers my friend!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is as long as my arm allows me. I'm just so excited about the possibilities you know? And going to the meet really helped my confidence which was pretty important!



Know what you mean. It sucks when your making nice gains and then you get injured. I've yet to get back to where I was numbers wise before rotator cuff injury. 

by the way, another good looking w/o my friend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice workout Rocco!! keep those PR's comin!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Know what you mean. It sucks when your making nice gains and then you get injured. I've yet to get back to where I was numbers wise before rotator cuff injury.
> 
> by the way, another good looking w/o my friend.


Thanks Blu! I'm going to try incorporating a lot more mobility/stretching training into my program as well as active recovery w/o's and see if that helps. I'm hoping it does. Your numbers will get back up there, are you doing specific work for your rotator cuff?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Active Recovery W/O*

Alright, been reading a lot from Dave Tate and one of the things I've read was about increasing workload, working on bringing up weak areas, working lifts more than 1-2 times a week and active recovery w/o's. From now on I'm going to start working on my weak areas more on my "off" days and having an active recovery w/o the day after every normal w/o. I'll pick up a sled and start sled dragging in the spring.

*Active Recovery After DE Bench Day*​
*External Rotator Cuff-*
10 x 12 (3 sets)

*Scapular DB Rotation-*
8 x 12
10 x 12
12 x 10

*Bench-*
85 x 20 (2 sets)

*DB MP-*
15 x 20 (2 sets)

*Skulls, wide grip-*
20 x 20 (2 sets)

*One arm Pushdowns-*
20 x 20 (2 sets)

*HS Row-*
90 x 20
50 x 20

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

It'll take me awhile to really get together what I want to do, today was a practice w/o  

I also bought an EMS machine so that will help with recovery as well


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty interesting there my Friend!!! Solid lookin in every way, keep it up and you'll blow the competition away next meet!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Rocco, i posted before but it didn't go up for some reason.... 
Congrats on the win and the trophy looks sick, Loved the videos too 
Sounds like training is goin sweet


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, been reading a lot from Dave Tate



You are turning into IM's own powerlifting guru.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Did you find that book Brother Rocco?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, i posted before but it didn't go up for some reason....
> Congrats on the win and the trophy looks sick, Loved the videos too
> Sounds like training is goin sweet


Thanks buddy. The training is going LOL. I'm having good days and bad days. Today was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You are turning into IM's own powerlifting guru.


Haha, I think that still belongs to you big lifters


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did you find that book Brother Rocco?


No, haven't had time to look yet. Right now with Westside going alright I'm not in a hurry for it. But I've got it tagged as a future resource


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*GM's-*
95 x 2
135 x 2
175 x 2
195 x 2
225 x 2
245 x 2
255 x 1 (last time got 265 x 1 with better ROM   )

*Sumo Dead-*
135 x 5
225 x 2
315 x 2 (hard)
315 x 0

*Conventional Dead-*
325 x 1
325 x 1

*Glute Ham Raise (Dives)-*
10 x 8
10 x 6
10 x 6
0 x 8

*Decline Sit-up (almost vertical (is that right?) to ground)-*
0 x 8
5 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 6

Not the best w/o today. Course I've been working nights and running on very little sleep, but still. 255 for GM felt like a ton and I wasn't getting good ROM, though I definately felt it in my back.

Sumo's were easier last week as well and the Conventional Dead were making me struggle!! I pulled 405 like nothing and now I'm struggling with 325?   

That's alright, just pisses me off and makes me wanna do this even more.

I ordered a deadlifting video from Westside and a few more books


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

How come your are struggling with 325 now??


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

Doing those GMs first probably took something out of him.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Doing those GMs first probably took something out of him.


Agreed...his low back was probably to tired after the GM's to max out.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

last workout looks great... hope you got some rest this weekend!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope it was the Good mornings fella's. I hope my 405 lift at the meet wasn't just adrenaline. But hey, just need to train smarter and harder I guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> last workout looks great... hope you got some rest this weekend!!


Thanks Cris, no rest though. Working my 13 hour shifts on mids since last wednesday. Tonight is my last night though    How are you doing babe?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Active Recovery Squat/Dead*

*Shoulders**

External Rotation-*
10 x 12
15 x 10
15 x 10

*Scapular Rotation-*
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

*Everything else*

*Good Mornings-*
45 x 20
55 x 20

*SLDL-*
75 x 20

*Lying Hammie Curl-*
30 x 20
40 x 20

*Pullthroughs-*
60 x 20 

*Standing Rope Crunch-*
50 x 20
60 x 20
70 x 12

*Side Bends-*
40 x 20

I'm really liking my Active Recovery Days. Can't wait for my order from Elite to come in though so I know better how to plan these days.

Doing all this shoulder/rotator work is making my shoulder feel a lot more tighter. Not in a bad way, but before it felt like my shoulder was loose in there and it's not feeling that way lately. I think that's good LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*2 Board Press, Closer Grip-*
135 x 5
165 x 3
190 x 2
225 x 1
245 x 1
260 x 1
275 x 1 *PR*
280 x miss

*Incline DB Press-*
65 x 8 (3 sets)

*Skulls-*
45 x 10 (6 sets)

*Pushdown-*
60 x 10 (3 sets)

*One arm DB Press OH-*
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 12

*T-Bar Row-*
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 9
55 x 9

Good w/o today, minimal pain in arm  PR for 2 Board Press.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Lookin awesome in here my Friend!!! Keep your chin up, great PR and it was NOT just adrenaline BRother, your gonna blow that away next time!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Agreed with archie here man you have some awsomely(is that a word lol) raw power!!  Your gonna do great in your next comp!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2005)

When do you start MP?


----------



## bludevil (Aug 23, 2005)

Good job Rocco, numbers look nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin awesome in here my Friend!!! Keep your chin up, great PR and it was NOT just adrenaline BRother, your gonna blow that away next time!!!


Thanks Archie, I hope your right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed with archie here man you have some awsomely(is that a word lol) raw power!!  Your gonna do great in your next comp!


Thanks Dead. It's so hard to plan my training and diet as well right now too. I don't want to overtrain but I don't want to leave things out and I need to cut some but I don't want to lose strength at this juncture. I'm freaking out here LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> When do you start MP?


Soon as Robboe gets it to me. I'm willing to just pay for it at this point LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good job Rocco, numbers look nice


Thanks blu! How's your w/o's coming?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

*DE Dead/Squat*

*Speed Squat, 50% or 1RM-*
160 x 2 ( 10 sets )

*One Leg Press-*
180 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10
210 x 10

*SLDL-*
225 x 8
245 x 8
255 x 8

*BB Shrug-*
185 x 15
185 x 14
185 x 13

*Decline Sit-up (upside down)-*
0 x 10
0 x 9
0 x 8
0 x 7

*Str8 Leg Raise-*
0 x 10 ( 4 sets )

Another good w/o today. I really like doing speed squats, really helps get the form down. I think I'm getting better at structuring what my w/o's will be like. I have the next 12 weeks planned out so I feel good about that


----------



## Du (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Soon as Robboe gets it to me. I'm willing to just pay for it at this point LOL!


 
What is MP? IronMagLabs Maximum Pump?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What is MP? IronMagLabs Maximum Pump?


No, Designer Supplements Melting point. I'm one of the testers for it. I've been taking Maximum pump for quite awhile now though.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks blu! How's your w/o's coming?



W/O's coming along pretty good. I've just been trying to stay at maintenance, which is the main reason I've yet to start a new journal. Nothing exciting about my routine and weights I'm pushing is going up slowly, which in-turn may lead me to stop this routine before alloted 12 weeks I gave it. I don't know, we'll see. Routine is basically the so-called new HIT routine.
Monday - Push - Chest/Delts/Tri's
Tuesday - Legs 
Thursday - Pull - Back/Traps/Bi's

1 week it's 15-20 reps
2 week it's 10-15 reps
3 week it's 5-10 reps
4 week it's 1-5 reps

then repeat cycle 3 times.
One thing I've learned is my grip is terrible when it comes to higher reps.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like you are going good. Keep it up!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking great in here, Solid w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Lookin very good my friend!!  Solid single leggers!!  I could never get any decent weight on the b/c of my knees!

Fuq it man I say just keep eating, growing, and getting stronger....your a powerlifter now so think like one.  Don't worry about the shredded abs and crap...I say keep eating and keep that body growing.  Feed the mind and the muscles my friend and keep on truckin!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Speed Squat, 50% or 1RM-*
> 160 x 2 ( 10 sets )
> 
> *One Leg Press-*
> ...


looks awsome Rocco, don't you just love single leg presses?? They totally kill my legs You are doing over double what I can do keep it up!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin very good my friend!!  Solid single leggers!!  I could never get any decent weight on the b/c of my knees!
> 
> Fuq it man I say just keep eating, growing, and getting stronger....your a powerlifter now so think like one.  Don't worry about the shredded abs and crap...I say keep eating and keep that body growing.  Feed the mind and the muscles my friend and keep on truckin!


    excellently put by Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> W/O's coming along pretty good. I've just been trying to stay at maintenance, which is the main reason I've yet to start a new journal. Nothing exciting about my routine and weights I'm pushing is going up slowly, which in-turn may lead me to stop this routine before alloted 12 weeks I gave it. I don't know, we'll see. Routine is basically the so-called new HIT routine.
> Monday - Push - Chest/Delts/Tri's
> Tuesday - Legs
> Thursday - Pull - Back/Traps/Bi's
> ...


Looks good Blu. My grip is the same way. It's so hard to train ALL the way around you know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Looks like you are going good. Keep it up!!


Thanks Matt!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin very good my friend!!  Solid single leggers!!  I could never get any decent weight on the b/c of my knees!
> 
> Fuq it man I say just keep eating, growing, and getting stronger....your a powerlifter now so think like one.  Don't worry about the shredded abs and crap...I say keep eating and keep that body growing.  Feed the mind and the muscles my friend and keep on truckin!


I find I need to find the perfect placing for my foot or else I get "twinges" in my knee. But once I find my footing it's great.

As for the eating normally I would agree with you but remember I used to be almost 300lbs. That is a life I do NOT want to revisit and I have major issues because of that when weight starts to go on. I need to find a balance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks awsome Rocco, don't you just love single leg presses?? They totally kill my legs You are doing over double what I can do keep it up!!


Hey there beautiful!!! I do like single leg presses. I like BB lunges more but I usually fall over


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench- 60% 1RM, 3 different grips (pinky on ring the farthest out)-*
125 x 3 (10 sets)

*DB Bench-*
50 x 10
65 x 10
75 x 8
85 x 6
85 x 6

*DB Side Raise-*
15 x 10 (3 sets)

*DB Row-*
65 x 8 (5 sets)

*Reverse Pec-*
120 x 9
105 x 8
90 x 9

The Speed Bench produced minimal pain so that's  I'm realising the importance of them though the more that I read. Usually when I do them my form goes to hell trying to explode. Shoulders come up, lats flare out. I was really trying to focus on staying tight the entire time and by about the 7th set I was doing better.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2005)

rocco? polo? 

How's it going? You still powerlifting or doing HIT?


----------



## bludevil (Aug 25, 2005)

Look'n good in here Rocco, keep at it and I'm sure you'll get the form down on the Speed Bench. It's amazing how many people actually lift incorrectly (including me). It takes years to perfect a movement.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I find I need to find the perfect placing for my foot or else I get "twinges" in my knee. But once I find my footing it's great.
> 
> As for the eating normally I would agree with you but remember I used to be almost 300lbs. That is a life I do NOT want to revisit and I have major issues because of that when weight starts to go on. I need to find a balance.


Yea I jsut never felt comfortable doing them...don't know why!

I hear ya on the weight thing....I was once about 250lbs when I was a freshman in highschool.  So I also have that weight complex and need that equal balance.  But now I know my weight is solid weight and it is usefull not just plain fat.  So if I'm getting stronger and growing I don't mind that extra fat.  I have never been skinny so I am use to that extra fat everywhere LOL.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I jsut never felt comfortable doing them...don't know why!
> 
> I hear ya on the weight thing....I was once about 250lbs when I was a freshman in highschool.  So I also have that weight complex and need that equal balance.  But now I know my weight is solid weight and it is usefull not just plain fat.  So if I'm getting stronger and growing I don't mind that extra fat.  I have never been skinny so I am use to that extra fat everywhere LOL.




Hey, bro, that makes two of us.  I carry a little fat, but who cares.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 26, 2005)

a little bit of fat on a man is SEXY, in my humble opinion...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> rocco? polo?
> 
> How's it going? You still powerlifting or doing HIT?


What about my w/o would make you think I'm doing HIT?  Definately powerlifting buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Look'n good in here Rocco, keep at it and I'm sure you'll get the form down on the Speed Bench. It's amazing how many people actually lift incorrectly (including me). It takes years to perfect a movement.


Yeah, it does take awhile. I'm going to start reading up on getting the "correct" muscles to "fire" correctly as well, sometimes that can be the problem.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I jsut never felt comfortable doing them...don't know why!
> 
> I hear ya on the weight thing....I was once about 250lbs when I was a freshman in highschool.  So I also have that weight complex and need that equal balance.  But now I know my weight is solid weight and it is usefull not just plain fat.  So if I'm getting stronger and growing I don't mind that extra fat.  I have never been skinny so I am use to that extra fat everywhere LOL.


See, if I knew it was muscle or mostly muscle I'm cool. But I know it's not. And I see people weighing much less than me lifting double what I lift. Maybe I should be getting my lifts up in a lighter weight and stagnate there before thinking about my weight going up


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey, bro, that makes two of us.  I carry a little fat, but who cares.


But you look good! You LOOK strong (which you are). I feel like I just look fat, I don't like that look LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a little bit of fat on a man is SEXY, in my humble opinion...


Well I think YOUR sexy, in my humble opinion  I see what your saying Billie, but don't you think being cut like Riss is pretty sexy as well?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a little bit of fat on a man is SEXY, in my humble opinion...


       

I knew there was a reason I always look like this LOL!!!

Rocco I hear what your sayin man but hell I'm stickin to what I say...keep the diet clean but keep growing you will even out eventually.  Then every so often I guess you could cut but for a minor time so to not jeapordize your gains.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco, dude don't sweat the looks just get big and strong. there is always gonna be someone stronger than you even at a lighter weight class, but that is the hand that you have been dealt so just make the best of it. fuck what you look like, as long as your a BEAST.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco, I feel your pain. I'm always back and forth asking myself do I want to gain strength and get big, or do I want see my abs. So I usually go on a bulking cycle until my pants get tight. Once they get tight I know it's time to cut. Sad thing is, my body responds really well to low rep / high weight strength routines but I can only do those routines while bulking. It's just a never ending cycle.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Heya Rocc...

 I hear what you're saying about the weight/strength thing.  I need to keep cutting, but I'm so flipping tired of it, I swtiched over to strength work instead.  My upper body strength is way behind my lower, so I need the work, but still....

 Anyway, as long as you're making some progress on either front, it's OK, right?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I see what your saying Billie, but don't you think being cut like Riss is pretty sexy as well?


Hey i was gonna say that..... 

My 2 cents Dave.... Yes when you are "fatter" you can tend to lift more w8. But my training partner is 17kg heavier than me (and on the gear) and most lifts i do are more than his. Now there could be some genetics in that, also that P/RR/S has that strength phase in it that i have been doing for the last 3 1/2 yrs. Also just a muscle attachment point can make a huge difference.
Now in saying all that i come down to this, i LOVE training while i'm lean, it gives you extra drive when you see your veins craking the surface, the muscle strations... yeah and they all look, which means you have to push even harder. I kinda feel that 12-14% bf is a good level for training and when you are "thicker" its just damn uncomfortable. Just also remember that the guys on the tele that are world champs and the record holders are all pretty thickset.... 
Just think about what you wanna achieve and set your goals from there. Even though my lifts are on a platue at the moment (mainly from low cals at the moment i think) I feel fitter and stronger than ever 
I say again bud Set a goal and get it!! Once you set it, don't second guess it 2 weeks or 4 weeks or 2 mths later just get where you want, then you can work the next step from there


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Brother Rocco, I hear ya, but your doing great!!! Brother Pete has some good points too!!! I wish I could help you more, but I'm trying to drop some poundage too my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2005)

Honestly Dave, I am more attracted to someone with some meat on their bones....yes, someone who is ripped looks great, but everyone has their preference, ya know?? Like some men love a skinny woman, and some like a chubby one...everyone is different!! I think you look hot now, but if you are unhappy you should set some goals, and go for it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I've decided to start carb cycling again. I just want to stay in a certain weight area, I think I have a lot more strength to gain w/o putting on weight. In the past carb cycling never really affected my strength too much. I'm not looking to get ripped, that's not my goal. Just remain relatively lean.

And thanks very much Billie, you know I think you look incredibly hot also


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Box Squat-*
135 x 5
160 x 2
190 x 1
220 x 1
245 x 1
260 x 1 *PR*
275 x 1 *PR*
285 x 1 *PR*
295 x 1 *PR*
305 x 1 *PR*

*Racked Dead, just below knee-*
225 x 5
315 x 2
340 x 1
360 x 1
390 x 1
410 x 1 *PR*
430 x 1 *PR*

Only two exercises because my weights kept going up on these two. I failed on box squat at 255 about 1.5 months ago. 305 was hard, but I could have went heavier as well. Same with the racked deads. I'm very happy with those numbers for right now !!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I've decided to start carb cycling again. I just want to stay in a certain weight area, I think I have a lot more strength to gain w/o putting on weight. In the past carb cycling never really affected my strength too much. I'm not looking to get ripped, that's not my goal. Just remain relatively lean.


 It sounds like you've run thru carb cycling before and are a fan.  I've thought about trying it out.  Pretty effective?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome Gains on the lifts buddy  Keep at it


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It sounds like you've run thru carb cycling before and are a fan.  I've thought about trying it out.  Pretty effective?


Best way to cut IMHO!  I have run it twice and twice I have had excellent gains!  Not only did my strength go up in the time period I did it I also dropped about 10%bf.  

Dave....man I was thinking about you ALLLLLL weekend.  I was cleaning my closet and found my old original carb cycling journal and was going to tell you to get back on it.  I think you will be able to achive your strength goals and get leaner if you work your schedual the right way.

Anyhoot congrats on the PR's!!!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy cow, not only did Rocco break his PR on box squats, but he broke it 5 times in the same workout. Nice job


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It sounds like you've run thru carb cycling before and are a fan.  I've thought about trying it out.  Pretty effective?


I've done carb cycling a few times Pylon. I've never gotten "ripped" doing it but managed to lean out very nicely while maintaining my strength and sanity LOL. I really do recommend it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Awesome Gains on the lifts buddy  Keep at it


Thanks Rippedsole!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Best way to cut IMHO!  I have run it twice and twice I have had excellent gains!  Not only did my strength go up in the time period I did it I also dropped about 10%bf.
> 
> Dave....man I was thinking about you ALLLLLL weekend.  I was cleaning my closet and found my old original carb cycling journal and was going to tell you to get back on it.  I think you will be able to achive your strength goals and get leaner if you work your schedual the right way.
> 
> Anyhoot congrats on the PR's!!!


Thanks a lot buddy! Intelligent minds think alike


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Holy cow, not only did Rocco break his PR on box squats, but he broke it 5 times in the same workout. Nice job


Thanks Blu, my dead and squat are really taking off but I'm stagnating or moving backwards on Bench!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*2 Board Press, close grip-*
135 x 5
165 x 3
190 x 2
225 x 1
245 x 1
260 x 1 
280 x 0
280 x 0 (Can't get it start up!!!)

*BB Incline-*
135 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 8

*Tate Press-*
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
25 x 10

*T-Bar Row-*
65 x 8
75 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 7

*Lat Pulldown-*
90 x 10
105 x 10
120 x 9
120 x 8

*Face Pull-*
60 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 14

I'm so frustrated!!! Last time I got 275, I shoulda gotten 280 today but the weight feels so freaking heavy when I hit my boards. It's not my tri's giving out, I just can't reverse the movement well enough. It's back to the drawing board for bench.  I need to figure something out.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice w/o there, Rocco.  May I ask about the Tate press?  (I'm sure it's been discussed, but too lazy to look.)

 I may try the carb cycling.  I've read a bit about it, but not sure if I've been ready to put that much work into my diet.  (You get out what you put in, I guess.)  How are you setting yours up (as far as carb load and days)?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

maybe you should lay off the speed work for benching (it doesn't work for everyone).  Maybe you should stop doing maximum singles and drop that to doubles or triples in your max exercises.  maybe stop anything that is like flat benching and do things that are differnet for awhile (incline, decline, etc..).  Maybe lower the volume.  Lots of different things to try.  You need to see what works best for you and what doesn't.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Keep at it, you'll get it, of course BRother Patricks advice sounds good too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I may try the carb cycling.  I've read a bit about it, but not sure if I've been ready to put that much work into my diet.  (You get out what you put in, I guess.)  How are you setting yours up (as far as carb load and days)?


Very true my friend!  I got down to roughly 8-9%bf doing it last year.  I worked damn hard for that though!!!!  After a while though it just becomes second nature and it becomes no work at all!

Rocco damn good workout my friend!!  Very nice weights!  Wish I could recommend something for ya but it looks like pat took care of that


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

Rocco, you and I have to brainstorm.  I have resigned myself to really never benching over 405, which really is okay, but I hate seeing the big red-headed high school kid in my gym bench more than me... My bench is stagnant, your bench is stagnant.  We should do a bench workshop.  Inject some life into our dead pecs.  At least we deadlift well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o there, Rocco.  May I ask about the Tate press?  (I'm sure it's been discussed, but too lazy to look.)
> 
> I may try the carb cycling.  I've read a bit about it, but not sure if I've been ready to put that much work into my diet.  (You get out what you put in, I guess.)  How are you setting yours up (as far as carb load and days)?


You certainly may ask about the tate press  Here is a link- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=123D6D6FB16A279091F96486AC8FB4CF.hydra?id=459460 Scroll down to "Elbows out ext" and that is an incline Tate press. I've been doing mine flat bench.

I think carb cycling is great. I'm not following it to the letter since I'm not doing BB'ing, just want to lose a bit of weight but here will be my schedule-

Mon- ME Squat/Dead, High Carb
Tue- Mobility training, No Carb
Wed- ME Bench, High Carb
Thur- Mobility training, No Carb
Fri- DE Squat/Dead, Low Carb
Sat- Mobility training, No Carb
Sun- DE Bench, Low Carb

As I get to where I want to be and even out I'll add in another low carb and take a no carb away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you should lay off the speed work for benching (it doesn't work for everyone).  Maybe you should stop doing maximum singles and drop that to doubles or triples in your max exercises.  maybe stop anything that is like flat benching and do things that are differnet for awhile (incline, decline, etc..).  Maybe lower the volume.  Lots of different things to try.  You need to see what works best for you and what doesn't.


I'm thinking of laying off Speed Work for Squat/Dead as well and definately doing my ME days in waves. I feel I took a huge hit energy wise today and it's probably overtraining. Thanks Patrick. I think I really need to go back to the drawing board on my bench form first of all and then really work shoulders, that'll help with the bottom portion of the lift along with suspended bench.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Rocco, you and I have to brainstorm.  I have resigned myself to really never benching over 405, which really is okay, but I hate seeing the big red-headed high school kid in my gym bench more than me... My bench is stagnant, your bench is stagnant.  We should do a bench workshop.  Inject some life into our dead pecs.  At least we deadlift well.


I believe you can bench over 405 if you fix up your form and really train for it  I've seen people much smaller than you do it. Where are you getting stuck in the lift? I think a lot of it for me has to do with my shoulder, form and lack of confidence. We should definately talk some more  And you deadlift great, I deadlift semi alright LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

Started on squats but really didn't feel good. So I cut the w/o short. I think it's overtraining. And I'm really thinking about if speed work is working for me or not. I think I need to head back to the workshop and solidify some training principles for myself.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Started on squats but really didn't feel good. So I cut the w/o short. I think it's overtraining. And I'm really thinking about if speed work is working for me or not. I think I need to head back to the workshop and solidify some training principles for myself.



i've been having those same doubts my friend, but everyone is so set on power training now a days i'm too scared to drop it completely. instead i'm thinking i might do some unconventional stuff for speed, like power cleans for lower stuff, and stuff like plyo push ups or medicine ball passes for upper speed work. guess there's only one way to find out eh?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

read the power thread in the training forum and try doing the max effort squat 2-5 reps super setted with 12 BW jump squats (provided you can land properly).  It will kick your ass.

I think the biggest thing with the speed work is that a lot of times you are going lighter than you should.  I find it difficult to impart a good amount of velocity onto a bar loaded with only 60% of a 1RM.  However, at 75-80% of a 1RM I feel much more comfortable.  This even holds true for me in the olympic lifts.  I typically work at 80-85% because it feels better.  When I work at 60% I feel like there isn't much going on.  I can move the bar quickly but I am not getting any type of benefit IMO.  maybe you should experiment with raising your percentages on speed work?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2005)

hey Rocco, your last workout (on the last page) looks awsome, great job on all those PR's!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You certainly may ask about the tate press  Here is a link- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=123D6D6FB16A279091F96486AC8FB4CF.hydra?id=459460 Scroll down to "Elbows out ext" and that is an incline Tate press. I've been doing mine flat bench.
> 
> I think carb cycling is great. I'm not following it to the letter since I'm not doing BB'ing, just want to lose a bit of weight but here will be my schedule-
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info.  There are some different looking moves on there!  I'll have to play with them a bit.

 Where do you put your cutoff on carbs for low and high days (as in amount)?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Where do you put your cutoff on carbs for low and high days (as in amount)?


If you are refering to actual amounts per day with low days you eat about 1g of carbs per lb of body weight.  And for high carb well thats easy heh...just keep eating till your full (after all your protein is gone)  which is usually somewhere around 2g's of carbs per lb of body weight.

If you mean how many high and low carb days a week then I would say stick to the basic 2 high, 2 low, 3 no carbs.  Just cycle through with a high, no, low, high, no, low, no.  Keep it simple for now and just let the cycle work its magic then if the progress stops you can alter the high's and low days.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you are refering to actual amounts per day with low days you eat about 1g of carbs per lb of body weight. And for high carb well thats easy heh...just keep eating till your full (after all your protein is gone) which is usually somewhere around 2g's of carbs per lb of body weight.
> 
> If you mean how many high and low carb days a week then I would say stick to the basic 2 high, 2 low, 3 no carbs. Just cycle through with a high, no, low, high, no, low, no. Keep it simple for now and just let the cycle work its magic then if the progress stops you can alter the high's and low days.


 I've been running at 90-115g carbs the last few days, and it seems to be going well.  Should I start throwing in a high carb day now just to have the cycle going?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've been running at 90-115g carbs the last few days, and it seems to be going well.  Should I start throwing in a high carb day now just to have the cycle going?


It depends on how your body is....if you feel you need a refeed go for it.  I would say a refeed every few days can't be bad....your not taking in many carbs at all.  Even if you do it once a week on clean carbs it will be good.

Consider carb cycling though its very simple and works great!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i've been having those same doubts my friend, but everyone is so set on power training now a days i'm too scared to drop it completely. instead i'm thinking i might do some unconventional stuff for speed, like power cleans for lower stuff, and stuff like plyo push ups or medicine ball passes for upper speed work. guess there's only one way to find out eh?


Let me know how that works for you! I think I'm dropping it completely right now or just adding in it like very 3 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> read the power thread in the training forum and try doing the max effort squat 2-5 reps super setted with 12 BW jump squats (provided you can land properly).  It will kick your ass.
> 
> I think the biggest thing with the speed work is that a lot of times you are going lighter than you should.  I find it difficult to impart a good amount of velocity onto a bar loaded with only 60% of a 1RM.  However, at 75-80% of a 1RM I feel much more comfortable.  This even holds true for me in the olympic lifts.  I typically work at 80-85% because it feels better.  When I work at 60% I feel like there isn't much going on.  I can move the bar quickly but I am not getting any type of benefit IMO.  maybe you should experiment with raising your percentages on speed work?


Thanks Patrick, I'll have to try that. I agree with you on the weight aspect. Where can I see how to do a BW jump squat properly?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Rocco, your last workout (on the last page) looks awsome, great job on all those PR's!!!!!!


Thanks Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  There are some different looking moves on there!  I'll have to play with them a bit.
> 
> Where do you put your cutoff on carbs for low and high days (as in amount)?


Looks like Dead got you first


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Bench, really working on form and staying tight-*
185 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
210 x 5 

*MP-* 
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
95 x 6 ( Hehe, I was tired)

*Incline Tate Press, much harder on the incline!!-*
20 x 10
20 x 10
10 x 10
22.5 x 9
22.5 x 8

*Pull-up-*
0 x 5
0 x 5

*Pull-up with Light Band on-*
0 x 6
0 x 5

*Pushdown-*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 9

*T-Bar Row, long bar grip-*
200 x 6
200 x 6
210 x 6

*BB Curl-*
45 x 10 (3 sets) Wow, Bi strength has really gone down not doing anything for it!!

*Incline Reverse Flye-*
5 x 15
5 x 15

*Sitting DB Power Clean-*
5 x 15

*W/O Time- Just under an hour*

Great w/o today. I'm feeling better about this. I think I just need to work the actual BP more and really work on shoulders. 

I really liked doing the pull-up with the band, helps at bottom of movement but the top part and contraction is still all you.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like a great w/o.  It's interesting to see someone going for an hour instead of 20 minutes.  Makes you think about different training styles and what they can do.  

 That Tate press looks insane, by the way.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Rocco!!! You are insane my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

From watching your journals over the past couple years I think you like Westside the best !!   Nice work Rocco


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with YM...you love this stuff!  

Tates presses kill my elbows but I'm gonna give them ago again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like a great w/o.  It's interesting to see someone going for an hour instead of 20 minutes.  Makes you think about different training styles and what they can do.
> 
> That Tate press looks insane, by the way.


Thanks buddy! I really like the Tate press, definately a staple for me now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> From watching your journals over the past couple years I think you like Westside the best !!   Nice work Rocco


 But it's also frustrating as hell sometimes, like today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I agree with YM...you love this stuff!
> 
> Tates presses kill my elbows but I'm gonna give them ago again!


They used to kill my elbows, but going lighter and doing a bit higher reps seems to have helped.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

I just might have to give 'em a go!!! Hows it goin Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*Dead-*
205 x 5
245 x 3
285 x 2
325 x 1
365 x 1 (hard    )
385 x 0
385 x 0
385 x 0 I was getting sooooo pissed   

*Glute Ham Raise-*
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 7
10 x 6
10 x 5

*GM's-*
135 x 10
145 x 10
155 x 10
165 x 10

*BB Shrug-*
235 x 10
245 x 10
265 x 9
135 x 18

*Roman Chair sit-up-*
0 x 10
5 x 8
5 x 7
5 x 7

*Sitting Calf-*
90 x 10
90 x 10 
90 x 9

*4 Way Neck, Forwards-*
30 x 20

*All other ways-*
40 x 20

*WO Time- 55 min*

Alright, WTF?!?! How can I do 405 at Comp and it was EASY and then I keep failing with 385?!? I couldn't get it off the floor   

Am I overtraining? Not training enough? I don't know what to do here, I'm at a complete loss. My bench sucks and my dead sucks!!! I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe your trying too hard, or maybe training too much!!! I feel like with using Heavy weights all the time, you need MORE recuperation time, but I'm not the best one to ask thiat to!!! Your doing great my Friend, we all have bad w/o's, but YOU keep coming back!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 2, 2005)

> Alright, WTF?!?! How can I do 405 at Comp and it was EASY and then I keep failing with 385?!? I couldn't get it off the floor



A few things. At a meet, you've got a lot of adrenaline, a lot of noise. These help. So firstly, you're not carrying the same level of intensity, and that's fine. The gym and the floor are entirely different situations.

Getting the bar off the floor is hamstrings. Not that they're weak, but they are what's failing you. A good way to train that is to do deads variations while standing on a platform and to change around some of your accessory work. I've always seen a high/low scheme work well. Basically your first accessory lift will be high sets of low reps. Like 8 sets of 3 or 6 sets of 4 and sometimes 10 sets of 1. They're all done at a high percentage of your 1RM. Maybe something like the following:

Deads (use a stance you don't normally use)
work to a 1RM

Good AMs
7 sets of 3 (this is heavy enough that you can do 7 sets of 3 but heavy enough that you feel like you got your ass kicked when you're done)

Then follow up with your accessory work like you performed it today (minus the GMs of course since we did those second). And don't get discouraged.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe your trying too hard, or maybe training too much!!! I feel like with using Heavy weights all the time, you need MORE recuperation time, but I'm not the best one to ask thiat to!!! Your doing great my Friend, we all have bad w/o's, but YOU keep coming back!!!


Thanks buddy. I'll figure something out, that's part of what this is all about right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> A few things. At a meet, you've got a lot of adrenaline, a lot of noise. These help. So firstly, you're not carrying the same level of intensity, and that's fine. The gym and the floor are entirely different situations.
> 
> Getting the bar off the floor is hamstrings. Not that they're weak, but they are what's failing you. A good way to train that is to do deads variations while standing on a platform and to change around some of your accessory work. I've always seen a high/low scheme work well. Basically your first accessory lift will be high sets of low reps. Like 8 sets of 3 or 6 sets of 4 and sometimes 10 sets of 1. They're all done at a high percentage of your 1RM. Maybe something like the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot SF, this makes me feel much better also. What do you think I should do for DE day on Tue? I've got ME Bench tomorrow so I'll wing that and hopefully you'll be around a bit more and tell me what to do  Thanks again buddy!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Rocco, just poppin in to say "Hi". How are ya feelin today?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Rocco man if I had anyone in my journal I'd want SF...he knows more about this then I know about breathing LOL.

Best of luck with your deads bro!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, just poppin in to say "Hi". How are ya feelin today?


Hey buddy, my eyes are all bloody today. I think I popped something doing the deads yesterday LOL. How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rocco man if I had anyone in my journal I'd want SF...he knows more about this then I know about breathing LOL.
> 
> Best of luck with your deads bro!


 I asked him to train me a few days ago, hopefully he'll have the time. Right now I really need to be told what to do for awhile I think. I hope it works out


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

ouch, hope the eyes are okay my Friend!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 3, 2005)

Just do a flat bench and work to a 3RM instead of a 1RM to mix things up. Just keep note of where you slow down, where you stick, etc. We'll tear your bench up in no time. 

As for a DE Sq/DL Day, keeping in mind you're having a few problems on the floor, let's try the following:

Speed Deads (use your reverse stance. so if you pull sumo normally, do these conventional, and vice versa. also, load the bar with 35s or 25s, something smaller than 45s so the ROM is increased. if you have to lower the weight a little extra, that's cool, but focus on getting to lockout FAST.)
8 sets of 2

SLDL
6 sets of 4

Sitdown Good Mornings
3 sets of 8

Now with these be careful on err on the side of caution. But the lift is exactly how it sounds and will trash your lower back. Have a seat with 135 on your shoulders. Sit in a way that you could go flat chest-to-bench without tensing your hams. Lean forward, keeping your back stiff, and then sit up.  And see what's comfortable. If you think you're form is off with whatever weight, definitely move down. If you dont feel you've got the form down, quit and do some pull-throughs with the same sets/rep range.

Hamstring Curls
3 sets of 12

Abs
200 reps total

I used to, and had MonStar do lats on Sq/DL days. Let me know how you feel about that. Best of luck and I'll seeya tomorrow!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2005)

Just stopped in to see how you're doing.  From the looks of things, rather well.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Rocco.  Don't get too down on those numbers.  Sounds like you are getting some great advice!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Cappie and Pylon!

Thanks for my DE w/o SF  As far as lats go, whatever you think is best. I can do whatever!

For the abs should I pick one exercise to do it or a variety to hit 200?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2.5

*Sitting MP-*
95 x 3
95 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3

*Tate Press on Incline-*
25 x 9
25 x 9
25 x 8
25 x 7
25 x 6

*T-Bar-*
110 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

*Incline Reverse Flye-*
8 x 15 (3 sets)


I felt much better about my bench today, I didn't think I'd get that high for 3 reps. Did I set this day up pretty well SF?

I failed on bench about 3 inches above my chest. I still also go back and forth on pushing it straight up (westside) or back towards my head (Metal Militia). The second feels more natural but I know it's a longer distance to push.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey bro, I learned about "tate presses" from your journal.   Do you find them effective?  i usually rely on hammer pressdowns/cg bench and heavy cable pressdowns.   ill give em a shot, but the ROM does not look inviting... what are your thoughts?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 4, 2005)

Keep the abs as fun as you can. You can do 3 or 4 different exercises if you'd like.

Your setup looks really good. At first glance I think maybe you're lats and mind are holding your bench back. Your signature has your 1RM at 250 but today you got 2.5 reps with 5lb less. That's a really good workout.

Because lats are so crucial in getting the bar off your chest, let's try moving lats work to Sq/DL days for a while so they're fresh when you work them and they can get some extra weight and reps in.

For your DE day, do your speed work using extra-wide and extra-narrow grips. I think the real recipe for your bench making the next steps forward is variety, so we'll mix things up for a few weeks. Great session Rocco.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Sweetheart!

It's been a while since I've been able to visit journals, I just wanted to make sure you were okay!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey bro, I learned about "tate presses" from your journal.   Do you find them effective?  i usually rely on hammer pressdowns/cg bench and heavy cable pressdowns.   ill give em a shot, but the ROM does not look inviting... what are your thoughts?


I do find them effective so far. When you bench your supposed to "pull the bar apart" as you push. I find Tate presses are helping me get used to doing that and it definately hits my tri's. As far as the ROM, I have to find my groove and I'm fine. If I'm outta my groove, it hurts my elbows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Keep the abs as fun as you can. You can do 3 or 4 different exercises if you'd like.
> 
> Your setup looks really good. At first glance I think maybe you're lats and mind are holding your bench back. Your signature has your 1RM at 250 but today you got 2.5 reps with 5lb less. That's a really good workout.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement SF  So what should I be doing for lats on my Dead/Squat days? 

Also, any suggestions on my accessory work on DE Bench day? Thanks again, I can't tell you how much I appreciate the help. I don't feel like I'm drowning anymore LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetheart!
> 
> It's been a while since I've been able to visit journals, I just wanted to make sure you were okay!!


Hey Honey. I'm okay now that your here  You always brighten up my day!! Hope your having a good weekend.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o....like SF pointed out looks like your getting stronger!!  I love reading powerlifting journals b/c I pick up some usefull info!  Kick ass I love this shit I just wish I could do it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Dead! I appreciate it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2005)

*DE Deads*

*Sumo Speed Deads, Used 25lb plates-*
195 x 2 (6 sets)
205 x 2 (2 sets)

*SLDL-*
255 x 4
275 x 4
285 x 4
295 x 4
305 x 4
315 x 4 *PR for Reps*

*T-Bar Rows (was supersetted with SLDL for time)-*
115 x 4
120 x 4
125 x 4 *PR*
125 x 4
125 x 4
130 x 4 *PR*

*Sitting GM-*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8

*Leg Curls-*
50 x 12
70 x 12
75 x 12

*ABS- Goal is to do 200 reps. Ran outta time*

*Steep Decline Sit-up-*
15
10
7

*Rope Crunch-*
60 x 30
80 x 15
60 x 25
60 x 25

*Knee Ups-*
15 
14

Got to 156, was running extremely late for work so had to cut it short.

*W/O Time- 1hour 10min* 

*Sumo Deads-* I had good speed on these but they kill my hips!!! I know it's a mobility issue and I'm working on that. And with the 25lbs, it was so close to the floor LOL!

*GM Sitting-* I couldn't go chest to bench, I was prob about 5 inches above. I spread my legs out in front of me and wide for balance, is that alright? I liked the constant tension on the back.

Alright SF, was today too much volume? I Supersetted the SLDL's and T-Bar rows and everything else was under 60 sec RI's. How do I successfully incorporate lats in w/o overtraining? 

Let's see, Thur will be DE Bench...how should I set up my accessory work? And how was your exams?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice work Rocco.  Very impressive numbers on the SLDLs!  Congrats on the PR too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 6, 2005)

That wasn't too much volume. And the rows were great lats work. Remember you'll end up doing lats twice in a 4-day rotation, so you don't have to hit them much harder each individual session.

The Seated GMs look stellar! Really, the goal is to be in a position where you're stable, not so much to get all the way down on the bench. The abs can probably be cut back for the sake of time. 200 reps is a lot, 100 would suffice. That was a great session.

DE Bench Day

Speed Bench (alternate between a really wide grip and a really narrow grip)
8 sets of 3 (4 with each grip)

OH DB Press
8 sets of 2 (get as heavy as you can as early as you can and scale down if you need to)

Side Lateral Raises
3 sets of 12

Elbows-out Skulls
4 sets of 6

Burnouts
rep to failure until you fail after a couple reps

OK, burnouts you've probably seen or done but called them differently. Set a bar in a rack abour chest high. Take 7-8 steps back and grip the bar with your hands side by side. Basically dip yourself towards the bar keeping your body rigid and only bending at the elbows. The motion will almost be like OH DB Extensions, except you're moving instead of the bar. When you fail, stop, take a small step up and start over. Repeat this process until you can only squeeze out a couple reps. Or until you're too close to the bar. Depending on your build, you may need to start closer or farther. You'll get a feel for these quick I think.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2005)

w/o looks awsome!!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 7, 2005)

Good w/o rocco. Numbers steadily increasing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Billie  Your deck looks great, nice pics.

Thanks Blu, how's everything going with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2005)

SF- Thanks for the encouragement  I like this so much, it's like I have confidence in my training again. I can't thank you enough for the help!!!

The burnouts- Is it like doing a skullcrusher? Will my arm placement change the closer I get to the bar and are my hands "touching" together or just like close grip?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 7, 2005)

You'll naturally let your elbows out a bit as you get close to the bar so you can dip your head under it, but aside from not headbutting the bar, just focus on keeping your body stiff and letting your arms do the moving.

And it's no problem at all. It's something I enjoy doing.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu, how's everything going with you?



Things going pretty good on my end. Just getting fat and sassy  
Training is ok, but I don't think my routine is working for my body type. I always stick to 1 routine for 12 weeks to verify to myself if that routine worked for me or not. I have 4 more weeks left before I switch back to Hybrid Hypertrophy routine which I've had success with before.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie  Your deck looks great, nice pics.


with a comment like that I'm gonna get tons of views to my pictures...lmao...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You'll naturally let your elbows out a bit as you get close to the bar so you can dip your head under it, but aside from not headbutting the bar, just focus on keeping your body stiff and letting your arms do the moving.
> 
> And it's no problem at all. It's something I enjoy doing.


I'm glad you enjoy it  I enjoy being helped  I tried the Burnouts, I'll write about it in my w/o post.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Things going pretty good on my end. Just getting fat and sassy
> Training is ok, but I don't think my routine is working for my body type. I always stick to 1 routine for 12 weeks to verify to myself if that routine worked for me or not. I have 4 more weeks left before I switch back to Hybrid Hypertrophy routine which I've had success with before.


I know you thought about giving Westside a try, still interested in that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench, alternating wide and close @ 60% of 1RM-*
155 x 2 (8 sets)

*MP DB Press-*
65 x 3
65 x 3
70 x 2
75 x 2 *PR*
75 x 2
75 x 1 - OUCH
70 x 3
70 x 4

*DB Side Laterals-*
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 9

*Str8 Bar Skulls-*
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 5
75 x 6

*Dropset Pushdown-*
80 x 5
60 x 6
40 x 10
20 x 15

Speed Bench went well. I took quite a few videos today so I'll put those up later so I can be critiqued on form and speed.

MP DB- I always have trouble getting these into place. I did 3 reps at first because I wasn't counting the first one, but then I figured I get the DB's in place and press from a static position so that should count as a rep.

When I did the 3rd set with 75 I struggled for about 5 sec getting my left arm into position, I got the first rep but as I went for the second I started struggling and I lost my groove line with my right arm and it went STRAIGHT backwards on me. LOUD POP as my shoulder cracked then I let go of the weight. No pain though and I was pissed for my last 2 sets, that's why more than 2 reps.

I kept trying the Burnouts but it was kinda hurting my elbows and I wasn't sure I was doing them correctly so I did pushdown dropset.

Sorry I haven't been to everyone's journals lately. I'm on my last night of eight 13 hour shifts on mid shift. I'm dead!!!

So what's on the schedule for ME Squat/Dead tomorrow SF?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> with a comment like that I'm gonna get tons of views to my pictures...lmao...


Now your turning me on again


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Some Vids*

Speed Bench WG from side- http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04LRU9QR

Here is where I'll post videos from now on- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53166


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a lot of weight for DB MP!!  

Don't hurt your shoulder


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

Good lookin w/o bud!  Off to check your vids out!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting vids, Rocco!  They should be fun to watch!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2005)

That was a great session. Burnouts are really hard to describe and I don't know that I did a good job, but you rounded out the session excellently. 

ME Sql/DL

Suspended Squats (these are done in a rack. set the pins and bar so they're as high as the bottom of your squat ROM. Load the bar, get under, and squat "bottom-up." On sets where you do more than 1 rep, let the bar rest on the pins before starting the next rep.)
work to a 1RM

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 6

One-Legged Hamstring Curls
3 sets of 12

Bentover Rows (the bentover motion will help with the lower back work we went short on)
5 sets of 5

Abs
<as much as you can do without running late  >

Again, these are all great sessions. I hope you're leaving the gym with a smile. 
8 sets of 3


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2005)

Just watched your WG Speed Bench video. From that angle your setup looks good. You arch looks good. Harder for lean guys to hit a great arch because we lack bellies to help shorten the ROM. 

Keep the form and let's see what we can't do with some small routine tweaks for the next few weeks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2005)

I hope your shoulder is feeling better!!

I will def. check out your videos this weekend when I have more time...I have your others saved to disk for later veiwing   I am still amazed how easy you made it look


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a lot of weight for DB MP!!
> 
> Don't hurt your shoulder


Thanks, luckily my shoulder feels fine. Maybe it got popped into place LOL!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o bud! Off to check your vids out!!


Thanks Buddy, let me know what you think 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting vids, Rocco! They should be fun to watch!


Hey, no problem...thanks for the interest  Oh, I think you mentioned in the other thread how to make them go faster, could you help me with that or teach me what to do?



			
				SF said:
			
		

> I hope you're leaving the gym with a smile.


Most definately. Even if I'm not happy with the weight, I feel I'm progressing forward now. Before, even if I hit a PR I'd still question if my choice of exercises were beneficial, did I do to much, not enough etc... I'm feeling much better about my sessions now 



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Just watched your WG Speed Bench video. From that angle your setup looks good. You arch looks good. Harder for lean guys to hit a great arch because we lack bellies to help shorten the ROM.


Thanks buddy! I can feel when my form is "better" and when I'm loose now. It does make a difference!



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> I hope your shoulder is feeling better!!
> 
> I will def. check out your videos this weekend when I have more time...I have your others saved to disk for later veiwing  I am still amazed how easy you made it look!


 Thanks Billie!!! Let me know what you think when you see them if you have any thoughts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2005)

*ME Squat/DL*

*Suspended Squat, about 2-3 inches below normal squat-*
95 x 2
135 x 2
155 x 2
175 x 2
195 x 2
225 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 0
265 x 0 ( about 1 inch off of pins)

*Hypers, BB on Back-*
45 x 6
45 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 5

*BB Row-*
165 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5

*1 Leg Curl-*
50 x 12
55 x 12
70 x 10

*Seated Row, wider grip-*
100 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

*ABS*

*Steep Decline Sit-up-*
15
11
8

*BB Side Bends, both sides count as 1 rep-*
45 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10

*Rope Crunch-*
70 x 20
70 x 25
70 x 20

*Cadex Crunch-*
15 x 15
15 x 15
15 x 15

*174 Reps*

Suspended Squats- WOW these were hard!!! It's so hard to get tight down there from the beginning...or GET DOWN THERE LOL!!! I upped the weight too quick at the end I think. I really liked this exercise though. My choice for pin placement was either a few inches below parallel, or about 1 inch above. I'd rather not kid myself so I went below.

I added in Seated Row because for some reason I NEVER feel the BB Row or tire from it. I might not be able to do the weight, but I don't feel exhausted or spent in my back or arms.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, no problem...thanks for the interest  Oh, I think you mentioned in the other thread how to make them go faster, could you help me with that or teach me what to do?


 Probably the easiest thing to do is go to downloads.com and search for a converter from AVI to MPG format, then convert your vids.  They will be much smaller, though you will lose some quality, but will still be watchable.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

OK, I'll ask...what's a suspended squat?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 9, 2005)

Impressive!

Suspended squats are a great way to build strength out of the hole, and they absolutely destroy hamstrings. You did great. We'll be tossing in Suspended Good AMs eventually and those will blow you away.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Impressive!
> 
> Suspended squats are a great way to build strength out of the hole, and they absolutely destroy hamstrings. You did great. We'll be tossing in Suspended Good AMs eventually and those will blow you away.



Damned straight.  Suspended good mornings are sick.  They will make you want to puke all over yourself with joy.  Especially once you start smashing PRs.  I swear this exercise may be one of the largest reasons for my explosion in deadlift strength during my Westside jaunt.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

...so I guess I'd like to know what a suspended G.M. is as well...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...so I guess I'd like to know what a suspended G.M. is as well...


Imagine yourself squatting or doing GMs....as you get to the furtherest part of the ecentric motion (in a squat once you've gone to the bottom portion of your squat)...thats the starting point of suspended work.  So instead of starting standing up on a squat you start crouched down in the bottom portion of a squat.

Rocco damn good work my friend!  Really hit some good numbers.  I wish I had some equipment like that so I could try some of this stuff.  But then again I wish I could still do GMs!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Imagine yourself squatting or doing GMs....as you get to the furtherest part of the ecentric motion (in a squat once you've gone to the bottom portion of your squat)...thats the starting point of suspended work. So instead of starting standing up on a squat you start crouched down in the bottom portion of a squat.


 KeeYikes!  Sounds scary!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Probably the easiest thing to do is go to downloads.com and search for a converter from AVI to MPG format, then convert your vids.  They will be much smaller, though you will lose some quality, but will still be watchable.


I'll try that a bit later. Thanks buddy  Oh, and it looks like Dead answered your question. Suspended exercises are great, but hard as hell!!!



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Impressive!
> 
> Suspended squats are a great way to build strength out of the hole, and they absolutely destroy hamstrings. You did great. We'll be tossing in Suspended Good AMs eventually and those will blow you away.!


Thanks!! I can't wait for Suspended GM's. I can see how they really help. I was expecting to hit 305-315 for suspended squats, but 135 felt heavy LOL!!!



			
				Cowpimp said:
			
		

> Damned straight. Suspended good mornings are sick. They will make you want to puke all over yourself with joy. Especially once you start smashing PRs. I swear this exercise may be one of the largest reasons for my explosion in deadlift strength during my Westside jaunt.


Can't wait to puke overmyself  I bet that is a big reason for your PR's!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Rocco damn good work my friend! Really hit some good numbers. I wish I had some equipment like that so I could try some of this stuff. But then again I wish I could still do GMs!!!


Thanks Dead, and for the explanation as well for pylon! You don't have a power rack or anthing to set the bar on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Alright SF, Sunday is my ME day. I'm all ready and rearing to go 

Oh, and if there are any specific lifts you want to see my form on just let me know and what angle. That will save some time and space with the videos. I'll keep the other videos for myself


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

No all I have is this:





It's not like a rack where i could set things for suspended work or anything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No all I have is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
125 x 5
150 x 3
175 x 2
200 x 1
225 x 1
240 x 1
255 x 1 *PR*
265 x 0 Missed about 2 inches off chest. Spotter helped me about an inch or two and I had the rest.

*Floor Press-*
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3

*MP-*
95 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 5

*Front Plate Raise-*
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

*Tate Press Dropset Incline-*
25 x 18
20 x 11
12.5 x 11
8 x 18

*Incline DB Curl-*
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

*W/O Time- 50 min*

Good w/o today, a bit of pain in the arm but not debilitating. 255 new PR for bench, not much but it's up. I know I coulda gotten 260 but I jumped up too much I think. I think part of my problem is the pain in my arm at the bottom of the movement. 

Just working in some light bi work, don't want to overdo it because of my arm.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice w/o out, Roc.  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Pylon


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Saturday Fever*

Hey SF, did I put that together alright? I've got DE Squat/Dead on Tue night 

My next Competition is Nov 5. It's an unsanctioned Raw meet. After that do you think I should get a bench shirt and all that good stuff?

Hope your having a good weekend


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey roc.  just checkin in, ive been out for a while.  workouts look solid, nice work.  ill be in more often to post.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

You passed me


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking solid and congrats on the PR! That was put together really well. On the DE day we'll put more emphasis on the shoulders and only work triceps a little, but you nailed it on the ME day. That's when the triceps get destroyed.

So for a DE Bench Day...

Speed Declines
8 sets of 3 (use a variety of grips)

Elbows-out Skulls
4 sets of 6

Side Lateral Raises
3 sets of 8

Front Raise
2 sets of 12

OH DB Press (mislabelled 'CAT')
50 reps in 6 sets of less

Ideally with these, you hit your 50th rep in the 6th set. Basically pick a weight and get to maybe 13 or 14 reps the first set before you fail. Rest a bit and do a 2nd set to failure. Carry this on until you hit 50 reps. 6 sets of "ideal" but if it takes more or less, you'll simply know to adjust the weight next time.

That should pretty well toast your shoulders. If your gym lacks a decline (I recently saw a Fitness19 with no decline) then flat will be fine, but use a very narrow grip the entire time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 11, 2005)

If you're going to get a shirt and a suit, make sure you have a good buddy to help you get dressed. The suits aren't so bad, but you'll get yourself stuck in a bench shirt, guaranteed, and end up asking a total stranger for help. 

For a shirt, I highly recommend:
http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=01_ST_BLAST

It will add 40lb almost immediately. Once you get your groove in it (maybe 2 sessions) you'll see a triple digit increase.

For a suit, I have:
http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=01_HARDCORE

It's the only suit I've ever worn. But if you're looking for something with a smaller price tag:
http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=02_ZSUIT

Between the Z and the shirt, it'll be the best $80 or so you've ever spent.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

My shirt wasn't even broken in until about 5 or 6 sessions. If you want a shirt thats easier to put on, either get an open back or flexi-back like a Titan. If you are an archer you want an F6 not the Fury.

Inzers low end shirts, have a reputation for being very low end. i.e. low lifespan. They are cheaply made, commercial products with a name on them. Not neccessarily the best.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey roc.  just checkin in, ive been out for a while.  workouts look solid, nice work.  ill be in more often to post.


Hey no problem buddy. It's always nice to have you drop in but I know how busy you are


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You passed me


   What did I pass you on?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> If you're going to get a shirt and a suit, make sure you have a good buddy to help you get dressed. The suits aren't so bad, but you'll get yourself stuck in a bench shirt, guaranteed, and end up asking a total stranger for help.
> 
> For a shirt, I highly recommend:
> http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=01_ST_BLAST
> ...


Cool, I'll look into those. I have some guys I work out with sometimes, when I get the shirt I'll make sure I'm with them to help with the shirt LOL. I'm still 2 months away from that though but I'm excited about trying a shirt. And thanks for getting me my DE Bench day 

So what does my Tuesday DE Squat/Dead day look like


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My shirt wasn't even broken in until about 5 or 6 sessions. If you want a shirt thats easier to put on, either get an open back or flexi-back like a Titan. If you are an archer you want an F6 not the Fury.
> 
> Inzers low end shirts, have a reputation for being very low end. i.e. low lifespan. They are cheaply made, commercial products with a name on them. Not neccessarily the best.


Cool, thanks for the advice Mudge. I'm not much of an archer but I do arch some. The guys I work out with sometimes wear 2 shirts. One during training with an open back that "easier" to get on and helps protect the shoulders, and then they wear they're "tight" one about 2-3 weeks out from the meet.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2005)

I watched one of your vids, lookin pretty good Rocco! 

unfortunatly the vids take about 35 minutes to download


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say that your numbers are lookin' good.  Westside is an awesome program, and it definitely looks to me like you're making some progress based on my skimming of your journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I watched one of your vids, lookin pretty good Rocco!
> 
> unfortunatly the vids take about 35 minutes to download


Thanks Billie  Sorry it takes so long, I'll try out what Pylon suggested next time I post a vid.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that your numbers are lookin' good.  Westside is an awesome program, and it definitely looks to me like you're making some progress based on my skimming of your journal.


Thanks Cow. I love Westside, this is the longest I've been able to stay on it. I think I got past the point of no return


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed Box Squat, about 1-2 inches below parallel-*
155 x 2
165 x 2
175 x 2 (6 sets)

*SLDL-*
275 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 4
315 x 4
325 x 4 *PR*
335 x 4 *PR*

*Ham Curl-*
80 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 10

*Pullthru-*
100 x 6
80 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6

*T-Bar Row-*
115 x 5 (3 sets)
120 x 5 (2 sets)

*Pulldown-*
100 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 8

Outta time for abs  Going after my 13 hour work days suck!

I'm going to tape box squats next time to make sure my depth is not too low. And the kind of shorts you wear really affect your performance. I'll never wear these shorts again, kept catching on my quads and throwing me off   

After the SLDL's I was sweating like a pig I was so tired.

Took a few attempts to get pull-thrus alright, kept losing my balance and flying backwards LOL!


----------



## BULL5150 (Sep 14, 2005)

All looks good rocco!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 14, 2005)

Agree, all seems great in the land of the Beast. Nice w/o Rock


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin' good.  Nice SLDLs by the way.  That was probably the exercise that exploded the most for me doing Westside.  Everything related to the strength of your posterior chain goes through the roof on that program.  I feel you on the pull throughs too.  That evercise always felt weird to me, like the cable was going to tear open my nutsack or something.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2005)

That was a great session. Cow was right on about Westside blowing up your posterior. That's why people get such massive squat and dead numbers and not so much on the bench. Of course, most of the major Westside guys bench big, but they also wears shirts with 200lb+ carryover. Don't let this discourage your bench aspirations though. 

OK, two ME days at a Gold's...

ME Sq/DL Day

Deads (using your reverse stance)
work to a 1RM

Hyperextensions
3 sets of 12

GHR (if you can)
4 sets of 6

Seated Good AMs
2 sets of 10 (watch your form for slippage)

Seated Row (any kind)
5 sets of 5

ME Bench

Incline Bench
work to a 2RM

Tate Press
5 sets of 5

Rope Pressdowns
3 sets of 12

OH DB Press/Side Lateral Raise (superset)
4 sets of 6

Those should sufficiently damage you. 

If this Gold's has them, maybe slip in a set or two on some Hammer Strength machines. Those things seem to be hard to find but they're a great add-in when you see them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

BULL5150 said:
			
		

> All looks good rocco!


Thanks, appreciate you dropping by


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Agree, all seems great in the land of the Beast. Nice w/o Rock


Thanks Blu! How much longer till you start a new program?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Lookin' good.  Nice SLDLs by the way.  That was probably the exercise that exploded the most for me doing Westside.  Everything related to the strength of your posterior chain goes through the roof on that program.  I feel you on the pull throughs too.  That evercise always felt weird to me, like the cable was going to tear open my nutsack or something.


Thanks Cow, LOL at the Pull Throughs!!!! It is such a weird exercise. People were looking at me funny, probably thinking they are not ever going to use the rope attatchment I was using since it was all up in my crotch LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> That was a great session. Cow was right on about Westside blowing up your posterior. That's why people get such massive squat and dead numbers and not so much on the bench. Of course, most of the major Westside guys bench big, but they also wears shirts with 200lb+ carryover. Don't let this discourage your bench aspirations though.
> 
> If this Gold's has them, maybe slip in a set or two on some Hammer Strength machines. Those things seem to be hard to find but they're a great add-in when you see them.


Thanks Adam  I really appreciate it. I'm not expecting a HUGE bench, I really want to see my Dead and Squat blow up. But that being said I do want to get my bench up as high as I can so I don't embarrass myself so much LOL. 

The gyms I go to now have a bunch of Hammer Strength equipment, it just letting you know.  Thanks again for this help. 

How's organic chemistry going? Seems I have to keep my classes at Regent for the rest of the semester, missed the 50% tuition deadline so I'll finish out this semester and then it's on to University of Maryland.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu! How much longer till you start a new program?



2 more weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2005)

what you at school for David?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 2 more weeks.


Cool


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> what you at school for David?


Was psychology because it was the only major I was interested in at Regent. At UMU I'll major in English or History. I'll minor in the one I don't major in.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2005)

O Chem is the shits. So far it's all naming compounds and it's crap in a hand basket. I've got an A in Math Theory, but since it's all "theory" it's not like I'm really learning anything. 

I just have to escape with a C and then I'm done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Decline Bench, 3 different grips from competition to CG-*
135 x 3 (3 sets)
155 x 3 (3 sets)
165 x 3 (3 sets)

*Str8 Bar Elbows Out Skulls-*
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 5
85 x 6

*Side Lateral DB Raise-*
20 x 8
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 8

*Front DB Raise-*
15 x 12
15 x 12

*"CAT" DB MP-*
40 x 13
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 4

*Incline Reverse Flye-*
8 x 12
10 x 10
10 x 10

Good w/o today. I had good speed on all the speed bench sets.

A bit of pain on the Skulls, so I'll switch to an EZ Bar next time with a wide grip.

The CAT DB MP KILLED ME!!!!! The RI after the first set was 30 seconds. All others were 60 sec RI's. Each set I would almost get another rep but just couldn't get it up there. I could hardly move my arms after FINALLY hitting 50 LOL. 

SF- Can we do that CAT method with Pull-ups sometime?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> O Chem is the shits. So far it's all naming compounds and it's crap in a hand basket. I've got an A in Math Theory, but since it's all "theory" it's not like I'm really learning anything.
> 
> I just have to escape with a C and then I'm done.


LOL! When I did Chemistry I would have DEFINATELY failed the class except for the fact the teacher was INCREDIBLY hot!!! That really helped me pay attention and ask "questions" after class


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2005)

Great session!

CAT can definitely be done for any lift. It's extremely helpful on compounds lifts like presses and pulls. After this weekend at Gold's, we can line up some pull-ups, no problem.

And what kind of questions? Questions like, "So what's a Rocco gotta do to get an A? *wink*"


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Was psychology because it was the only major I was interested in at Regent. At UMU I'll major in English or History. I'll minor in the one I don't major in.



So whats the plan.... or are you just doing this for fun?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

Whats up rocco!!

Damn good lookin numbers my friend congrats on the PR!!

Chemistry?!?!!  I hate that fuckin class....I have it this semester and theres no way I can make it.  Its horrible!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks good man.  You do your DB presses standing or seated?  Either way I bet your shoulders were fried.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Davo


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Great session!
> 
> CAT can definitely be done for any lift. It's extremely helpful on compounds lifts like presses and pulls. After this weekend at Gold's, we can line up some pull-ups, no problem.
> 
> And what kind of questions? Questions like, "So what's a Rocco gotta do to get an A? *wink*"


Cool, I can even use a band ( I have the purple one, light I think ) to help with pullups. 

Haha, I wish I could be that forward!!  She did offer me rides home quite a bit since she knew I walked and it was 4 miles.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So whats the plan.... or are you just doing this for fun?


For FUN?!?!? Ahem, not quite. LOL. No plan, and not for fun. Piece of mind for the wifey. She feels having at least B.A. is extremely important regardless of the fact I make more at my job now than most people with degrees and college does not matter in my field, it's all in-training.  But taking English would be fun, it's always been my fav


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats up rocco!!
> 
> Damn good lookin numbers my friend congrats on the PR!!
> 
> Chemistry?!?!!  I hate that fuckin class....I have it this semester and theres no way I can make it.  Its horrible!!


Hey there dead! Thanks buddy. Of course you can make it with chemistry. Where are you getting stuck?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks good man.  You do your DB presses standing or seated?  Either way I bet your shoulders were fried.


Seated!!! I've never been good at doing exercises standing.  And yeah, they're pretty sore this morning LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Davo


Hey there you ripped up machine!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Seated!!! I've never been good at doing exercises standing.  And yeah, they're pretty sore this morning LOL.



Oh man, you definitely should give DB presses a shot while standing.  It is surprising how much core stabilization is required to do overhead pressing standing, especially with dumbbells, if you have never tried it before.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh man, you definitely should give DB presses a shot while standing.  It is surprising how much core stabilization is required to do overhead pressing standing, especially with dumbbells, if you have never tried it before.


Yeah, I know. I used to do them standing and they KICKED my butt LOL. Right now though I'm trying to prioritize my delts for bench, so definately sitting for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*Sumo Dead-*
135 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 2
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1 *PR*
355 x 1 *PR*
365 x 1 *PR*
375 x 1 *PR*
385 x 1 *PR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Hypers-*
10 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

*GHR-*
15 x 6
15 x 6
15 x 6
20 x 6

*Seated GM-*
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Seated Medium grip Row-*
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
160 x 5 *PR*
160 x 5

*HS RG Pulldown-*
90 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 8

*W/O About 55 min*

*THEN ABS*

*Cadex Crunch-*
20 x 20
20 x 18
20 x 15

*Naut Knee Up-*
30 x 15
40 x 15
50 x 14

*Rope Crunch-*
70 x 20
70 x 20 
70 x 18

Windmill-
10 x 10 (3 sets)

*Total= 185*

*HOLY CRAP!!!!!* My lifts have soared since being trained by SF. Last time I did ME Sumo style I couldn't BUDGE 325 off the floor. Up until 365 they were coming up like speed pulls. I got 385 and coulda gone higher, but I didn't want to push it with so many sets. I'm so excited!!!!!!

Those seated GM's kick my ARSE!! Especially after all that other work. 

Was going to do this w/o tonight in MD, but I figured I'd just go to the gym I know and get it out of the way, GLAD I did 

Well, off to my parents. Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend. 

Thanks again Adam  I'm doing so well with you training me!!!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 16, 2005)

Holy Crap, nice sumo dead #'s Rock. Very impressive


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

glad to see your going back to school, Dave...English happened to be my major in college if you need a tutor lol...I always hated chemistry in High School, but the teacher I had in college was awsome, and he made all of it "make sense"...I actually enjoyed it! 

great job on all those workouts, sorry I haven't been in sooner, life has been crazy!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

SF is da man.  What a day of PRs!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice job on the Sumos Rocco


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done sir!  Excellent work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Holy Crap, nice sumo dead #'s Rock. Very impressive


Thanks buddy, I was really happy about it...and surprised 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> glad to see your going back to school, Dave...English happened to be my major in college if you need a tutor lol...I always hated chemistry in High School, but the teacher I had in college was awsome, and he made all of it "make sense"...I actually enjoyed it!


Haha, BACK to school?!? I feel like I never quit  Actually I took a year off, it's hard to go back. 

I may take you up on the tutoring, if nothing else just to spend time with you 



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> SF is da man. What a day of PRs!


Yeah, I'm happy he's training me. I've made so much progress since he started and it's only been like 2 weeks!!!



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Nice job on the Sumos Rocco


Thanks buddy, I know they're one of your favorites 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done sir! Excellent work!


Thanks, try those Tate presses yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Incline BB Bench-*
95 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 2
175 x 2
195 x 2
205 x 2
215 x 2

Coulda kept going but my arm was hurting. Possible reasons or a combination of them all-

1. Skulls
2. Rough housing with parents dogs (that's when it starting hurting right away on Fri night)
3. 18 Holes of Golf on Saturday, was hurting beforehand but sure golf didn't help it.

Not sure what to do right now. Take a week off of arms or try and pick back up on Thur?!?

Normally my hurt arms would have me upset and rethinking powerlifting...but I've learned I can work around my injuries and keep them to a bare minimum I believe, and they don't set me back!!!

Anyhoo, what's my DE Squat/Dead look like on Tue SF?!?!?    Are you having a good weekend?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 18, 2005)

My weekend was a riot. Saw old friends and did a lot of relaxing. You're more familiar with your arm injury than anyone else, so we'll tune Bench days for it if necessary as they approach.

Those PRs are just unreal. Biggest challenge now is going to be giving you sessions that keep them coming. 

For a DE Sq/DL, try this:

Speed Deads (use your most comfortable stance)
8 sets of 2

Pullups
CAT 50 

Glute Ham Raise
3 sets of 8

Hyperextensions (use your bands as well as weight)
4 sets of 6

Abs
100 reps


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 18, 2005)

> Incline BB Bench-
> 95 x 5
> 135 x 3
> 155 x 2
> ...



Didn't even see this until a second glance, but you were on pace for an Incline 1RM very close to your bench 1RM. That's a GREAT sign. Most people lose ~30lb when they incline. Looking real good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> My weekend was a riot. Saw old friends and did a lot of relaxing. You're more familiar with your arm injury than anyone else, so we'll tune Bench days for it if necessary as they approach.
> 
> Those PRs are just unreal. Biggest challenge now is going to be giving you sessions that keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Cool, glad you had a good weekend  

Yeah, I get to do the pull-ups...gonna take more than 6 sets though LOL!!

How do I use the band on hypers?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Didn't even see this until a second glance, but you were on pace for an Incline 1RM very close to your bench 1RM. That's a GREAT sign. Most people lose ~30lb when they incline. Looking real good.


Thanks, I was surprised myself. 215 wasn't really that hard. It was only my arm holding me back. I say let's keep training the way you think is best and if something hurts my arm or I need to hold back a bit I'll do that. I think it may just need a bit of rest.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 19, 2005)

For the hypers, put a bar over your shoulders Good AM-style. Wrap the bands around your hands and anchor them around some DBs you place on the floor. It will take some getting used to, those bands love to pull hair on your hands.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> For the hypers, put a bar over your shoulders Good AM-style. Wrap the bands around your hands and anchor them around some DBs you place on the floor. It will take some getting used to, those bands love to pull hair on your hands.


Now I only have one band, do I use just that band? When I'm doing hypers, should I be doing them on the one that's 45 degrees or where your parallel to the floor at extension?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

I do hypers with one bad.  I tie it around the center poll on the 45 degree hyper bench and then I loop it over my head and rest it on my traps and perform them from there.

when is the next competition?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn rocco awsome PR's!!!!!  You are kickin ass!!

Chemistry just sux I hate everything about it b/c my teacher doesn't teach.  He jsut bullshits all class and expects us to soak it up from his head....he's just a fool!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Rocco!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do hypers with one bad.  I tie it around the center poll on the 45 degree hyper bench and then I loop it over my head and rest it on my traps and perform them from there.
> 
> when is the next competition?


Cool, that's what I did today. Thanks Patrick. Doing it with the band really fried me!!!

My next competition is Nov 5. Unsanctioned RAW meet. What about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn rocco awsome PR's!!!!!  You are kickin ass!!
> 
> Chemistry just sux I hate everything about it b/c my teacher doesn't teach.  He jsut bullshits all class and expects us to soak it up from his head....he's just a fool!


Thanks buddy! 

It's hard when you don't have a good teacher! Chemistry kinda needs to be explained and walked through IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco!


Hey buddy, what's shaking?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed Pulls, Conventional on 3" platform-*
225 x 2 (4 sets)
245 x 2 (4 sets)

*Pull-ups CAT Style-*
6
5
4
3

*With Purple Band-*
6
5
5
4
5
4
3

*Leg Curl (no GHR at this gym)-*
100 x 11 (forgot it was 8 reps LOL)
110 x 8
120 x 8

*Hyper on 45* angle, BB Behind Neck*-
Purple Band + 20 x 6 
Purple Band + 30 x 6
Purple Band + 30 x 6
Purple Band + 20 x 6

*Abs*

*Standing Ab Crunch-*
60 x 30
80 x 20
80 x 20

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
10 x 15
10 x 15

*100 REPS*

*Shoulder Horn-*
10 x 15
5 x 15

Good speed on Deads today. 

The pull-ups were hard as hell LOL, but I liked it. Took me 11 sets 

The Hypers were KILLING me!!! I didn't think the band would make it that hard, only the last foot or so was hard but my back was on FIRE   

So what do we have for Thursdays DE Bench buddy?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 20, 2005)

Bands are great for making life hell. 

For Thursday let's focus on shoulders primarily.

DB Bench
3 sets of 20

OH BB Press
4 sets of 6

Side Lateral Raise
3 sets of 8

Tate Press
5 sets of 5

Rope Pressdowns
2 sets of 12


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2005)

hi sweety! how are you doing?? Just reading your workouts tires me out..yikes! lookin good though! I bet all those reps on abs are burning the hell out of them


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

What's CAT Style?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice work Rocco!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there rocco....but yea what are CAT pullups?  Shit I can't even do one pullup on my own anymore lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Bands are great for making life hell.


 LOL, I'm so sore today from the pull-ups and the bands  Can I go ahead and get Friday's ME Dead/Squat and Sunday's ME Bench?

So do you have any plans this weekend? I have a lot of school work to catch up on   We are no longer allowed to use the computers at work which kinda screws me!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi sweety! how are you doing?? Just reading your workouts tires me out..yikes! lookin good though! I bet all those reps on abs are burning the hell out of them


Hey there baby!!! I'm doing fine, just swamped with work and school and a bit stressed  How are you doing? Actually, depending on what I choose for abs decides if it burns or not. Some of the exercises use more hip flexors and my abs don't burn as bad, but some of the crunches KILL me LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's CAT Style?


It's incorrectly named, but it's shooting for 50 reps in 6 sets on an exercise. Each set going to failure with little RI in between. Unfortunately I'm always off the mark


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work Rocco!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there rocco....but yea what are CAT pullups?  Shit I can't even do one pullup on my own anymore lol.


I struggle with pull-ups as well. As you can see, after a few sets I have to use a purple band, but that helps quite a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It's incorrectly named, but it's shooting for 50 reps in 6 sets on an exercise. Each set going to failure with little RI in between. Unfortunately I'm always off the mark



Gotcha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I struggle with pull-ups as well. As you can see, after a few sets I have to use a purple band, but that helps quite a bit.


Hey man its working so keep kickin ass!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*DB Bench-*
50 x 20
50 x 19
40 x 20

*MP-*
115 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

*Side Lateral Raise-*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*Tate Press Incline-*
30 x 5
35 x 5 
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

*Rope Pressdown-*
60 x 12
65 x 12

*Face Pull-*
45 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 12

*Shoulder Horn-*
8 x 12
5 x 15
5 x 12


Good w/o today though I was very tired. Switching back and forth between nights and days each week is taking it's toll. Arm did well, though Bi's and forearms were killing me from the 50 pull-ups LOL!!!

*ME Squat/Dead Tomorrow....Can't Wait   *


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 22, 2005)

ME Sq/DL

Suspended Good AMs (use a sumo stance)
work to 1RM

SLDL
5 sets of 5

One-Legged Hamstring Curls
3 sets of 8

DB Rows
4 sets of 6

Leg Press
2 sets of 12

You should be pretty spent. 

Sorry I've been absent, your workouts are looking great. In a couple weeks, let's do a 1RM-check and see where we are on the lifts so far. That should give your arm time to prepare for a huge bench.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> ME Sq/DL
> 
> Suspended Good AMs (use a sumo stance)
> work to 1RM
> ...


Awesome!!! I'm looking forward to those Suspended GM's!!!! Thanks SF. Oh, and I have my next competition coming up on Nov.5. It'll be good to see where I stand before the meet so I can pick my lifts 

How's chemistry going?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome, November 5th huh? Sweet!!! Your gonna do GREAT my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, November 5th huh? Sweet!!! Your gonna do GREAT my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy, I'm already pysched for it. How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Suspended Good Morning Sumo Stance ( just above parallel )-*
45 x 5
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 2
155 x 1
175 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 0

*SLDL-*
275 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
305 x 5

*1 Leg Ham Curl-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

*DB Row-*
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6
75 x 6

*Leg Press-*
360 x 12
410 x 12

*Seated Calf-*
40 x 20 ( 3 sets )

Wow, Suspended GM's are brutal!! If I could get the weight moving I had it but starting the movement is so hard!!! And it's hard to tighten your body at the bottom of the movement like that. I LIKE THEM  I think I coulda had 255, but by that time 22 minutes had gone by and I was starting to lose focus. But it's good to get a close 1RM for all these lifts so I know how to progress next time I do them.

I was dead by the time I got to SLDL, and they ALWAYS kick my ass. I'm sweating and breathing so hard during those sets.

Leg Press definately needs to be heavier next time.

Through in higher rep calves for injury prevention.

Great w/o!! Thanks Adam 

*Alright, Sunday is ME Bench  *


----------



## bludevil (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm anxious to see how your lifts compare from Nov meet to last meet. You've been breaking PR's left and right, I have no doubts you'll do great.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

hiya sweeums   you can probably go quite a bit higher on your leg presses...but overall the weight your pushing is amazing!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 23, 2005)

Chemictry sucks. I'm passing quizzes and the homework seems easier now but I don't have another test for a few weeks. We'll see then. 

Great, great sessions!  Your hamstring and lower back strength is already so much improved, it's really incredible. Let's ramp up to the 1RM tests with this bench day...

ME Bench

Flat Bench
work to a 3RM

Close-grip Decline
6 sets of 4 (get balls to the wall on these, failing at 3 or even 2 is NOT a bad thing)

Tate Press
2 sets of 12

Front Raise (with DBs, one arm at a time)
3 sets of 8

Cable Side Lateral Raise (load cable as if you were doing cable fly crossover, but on the floor and cross over to raise them. hope that makes sense)
2 sets of 10

Any extra free time after that can be dedicated to some forearm work.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

Suspended GMs... my favorite!  I bet your ass was sore the next day.  Haha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm anxious to see how your lifts compare from Nov meet to last meet. You've been breaking PR's left and right, I have no doubts you'll do great.


I'm pretty anxious also. I hope I don't choke or lose confidence. I won't be using a monolift I don't think so I need to get used to walking the bar out. That'll be new for me. Plus I won't have the "team" there judging my depth and telling me when to reverse and go up, kinda nervous about that also.



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> hiya sweeums  you can probably go quite a bit higher on your leg presses...but overall the weight your pushing is amazing!!


 Your awesome Billie  Thanks, it's been so long since I've done leg press but I do think I could go quite a bit higher. How's your weekend?



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Chemictry sucks. I'm passing quizzes and the homework seems easier now but I don't have another test for a few weeks. We'll see then.


Well good luck. Usually once things start to click, it'll all click hopefully which is what sounds is happening. 

Looking forward to Bench tomorrow  Now for the side laterals, the cable pulleys are too far away from each other to do both arms at the same time. Do you want one at a time or there is a standing machine like thing using cables I could do them on. Hope your having a great weekend.



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Suspended GMs... my favorite! I bet your ass was sore the next day. Haha.


LOL, they were awesome!! Wierd thing though, I'm not getting sore like I used to. A few months or even weeks ago I'd hardly be able to walk today. I'm a bit sore, but that's all


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cardio Day*

30 min on Treadmill- Heartrate kept about 125

20 min on Bike- Heartrate same as above

About 220 reps of Ab and core exercises.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2005)

Looking great Rocco!

 Suspended squats sounded crazy.  I'm not sure I can correctly imagine a suspended GM!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 24, 2005)

Lookin Solid my Friend, your gonna be awesome, I just know it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have to work all weekend...even Sunday! I had to skip my back/bi workout because of work...that kinda sucks, but my paycheck next week will be worth it   What are you doing this weekend?? 

220 reps on abs is insane!!  What kind of exercises did you do??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looking great Rocco!
> 
> Suspended squats sounded crazy.  I'm not sure I can correctly imagine a suspended GM!


LOL, it's a cool exercise though!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Solid my Friend, your gonna be awesome, I just know it!!!


Thanks buddy. I hope so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have to work all weekend...even Sunday! I had to skip my back/bi workout because of work...that kinda sucks, but my paycheck next week will be worth it   What are you doing this weekend??
> 
> 220 reps on abs is insane!!  What kind of exercises did you do??


Awww, that sucks. This is my month to be off weekends, next month I'll work every weekend. But I kinda like working weekends. Yeah, paycheck is always better with weekends, is this overtime for you? Lisa and I have just been watching movies and catching up on Lost from last season.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Bench, going for 3RM-*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
250 x 3 *PR ( last time got 2.5 at 245)*
255 x 2 + 1 forced *PR*

*CG Decline-*
205 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
225 x 4 *PR*
235 x 3 + 1 forced  *PR*

*Incline Tate Press-*
25 x 12
30 x 12 *PR for Reps*

*Front DB Raise-*
20 x 8
20 x 8
22.5 x 8

*Gym Machine Side Lateral Raise-*
25 x 12
30 x 12

*Reverse Forearm Curl-*
45 x 19
55 x 8
55 x 6

*Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
95 x 15
135 x 8
135 x 7

*Injury Prevention and Rehab*

*Shoulder Horn-*
8 x 15
8 x 12

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
70 x 12
80 x 12

Awesome w/o today. I'm stoked about the bench and decline. And the Tate presses even with 30's felt easy, I used to struggle to get a few reps with 30!!! Things are definately working!!!

Your going to have to come move in with Lisa and me Adam   

Tuesday is DE Squat/Dead Day


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2005)

yep...x1.5 pay on Saturdays and x2 on Sundays, plus I already had 2 hrs over last week....Uncle Sam is gonna love me this week...lol...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Bench, going for 3RM-*
> 95 x 5
> 135 x 3
> 185 x 3
> ...


 

  As tony little would say yooooooou can doooo it!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet progress Rocco.  Rocco on.  HAHAHAH...  Okay, I deserve pain and suffering for that one.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely loving it! Anytime you can put a PR in your journal it was a good day. But 5!? That's just insane!

DE Sq/DL

Speed Squats (box above parallel, narrower stance than usual)
8 sets of 2

Sumo Rack Pulls (try to make the ROM about 10")
8 sets of 3

Hamstring Curls (loop your band around your ankles and anchor it to something)
3 sets of 12

SLDL (just hold dumbells in your hands)
4 sets of 6

as soon as the SLDL are done...

Hyperextensions
2 sets of 10

Abs
100ish


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you using the melting point?


----------



## bludevil (Sep 27, 2005)

nice job on the PR's rock.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Speed Squats (box above parallel, narrower stance than usual)



What's the reason behind above parallel squats?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As tony little would say yooooooou can doooo it!!


Haha, too funny buddy!!!



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Sweet progress Rocco. Rocco on. HAHAHAH... Okay, I deserve pain and suffering for that one.


 LOT'S OF PAIN  Thanks buddy!!



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Absolutely loving it! Anytime you can put a PR in your journal it was a good day. But 5!? That's just insane!


I know, this is awesome!! These are some pretty large PR's as well and I'm still injury free    I owe most of all that you you, thanks again Adam 



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> Are you using the melting point?


Yep, started last Monday at 6 caps a day. Yesterday moved to 8 caps a day. Nothing really to report yet. Starting weight was 218. I don't feel any different other than bloated a bit but I'm not sure if it's the MP or just carbs in general.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> nice job on the PR's rock.


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed Squat, about 1 inch above parallel and closer stance-*
185 x 2 ( 2 sets)
205 x 2 ( 4 sets)
225 x 2 ( 2 sets)

*Sumo Rack Pulls, ROM about 14 inches (closest I could get to 10 inches in this power rack)-*
315 x 3 ( 4 sets)
335 x 3 ( 2 sets)
345 x 3
355 x 3

*Ham Curls with Light (Purple) Band-*
12 (3 sets)

*T-Bar Row, Str8 Bar-*
120 x 5
125 x 5
130 x 5 *PR*
135 x 5 *PR*

*SLDL w/ DB's-* 
80 x 6
100 x 6
110 x 4 (grip gave out)
110 x 6 (straps)

*Hypers-*
Purple band x 10
Purlple band x 10   OUCH!!!! LOL.

*30 min on Recumbant bike, HR- 123-125*. 

Whew, great w/o today. 

*Speed Squats-* I still had nice speed with the 225. Adam- should I be going with what I can do quickly or percentages? Haven't been above 185 with speed squats but the 225 was good.

*Sumo Rack Pulls-* Underestimated what I could do here. Each set I felt very acutely though in my back, hams and obliques 

*Band Ham Curls-* Hated these at first, but as I got used to them I really liked'em. Felt them lower in the Hammies, close to the knee

*T-Bar-* PR on them, the weight all of a sudden just felt very light

*Hypers-* Doing them with a band KILLS my back, my lower back felt 3 times it's normal size due to the pump. Pretty awesome 

Adam- Is it alright if I do my abs on the off days when I do cardio? More time to devote to them, but if you don't think so that's cool 

*Thursday- DE Bench, Friday- ME Squat/Dead   *


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2005)

just look at you go!!!!!! I can't wait to see the numbers for you November lift  

....when do we get some progress pics??


----------



## bludevil (Sep 27, 2005)

agree, where's the pics dude


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2005)

I forgot all about dumbbell SLDLs.  Another great movement: it attacks the hamstrings like a ravenous beast and you get an awesome stretch too.  Not to mention, your grip has to be pretty damned good to hold on to those puppies.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I forgot all about dumbbell SLDLs.  Another great movement: it attacks the hamstrings like a ravenous beast and you get an awesome stretch too.  Not to mention, your grip has to be pretty damned good to hold on to those puppies.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What's the reason behind above parallel squats?



Above parallel will provide more emphasis on the lockout portion of the ROM. We've done a lot of work on the bottom of the lift with some big hamstring prioritizing. I wanted to get some lockout work in before we test 1RM's. I added a narrower stance because it forces extra hamstring usage into a shorter ROM. Figured we could hit two points in one lift.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2005)

Rocco, you've been nothing short of phenomenal so far in your response to the lifting. Want to say that first. 

Abs will fine on your off days. As long as they get attention once or twice a week, you're doing what needs to be done.

On speed work I always say speed over percentage. A good friend once told me that your speed work should be from bottom to top in 1 second, regardless what percentage that meant to use. At the time I could squeeze out 205 on good days and did my speed work with 85lb.

That said, you don't seem to be stalling anywhere, so I'd opt not to change anything. When you tell me the bar sticks near your chest, and the shoulder work doesn't fix it, then I'll adjust your speed work.

You're blowing PR's away right now. I don't want to change anything yet. I want to ride the momentum to a big meet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just look at you go!!!!!! I can't wait to see the numbers for you November lift
> 
> ....when do we get some progress pics??


LOL to you AND Blu. I'm not posting any pics anytime soon, my diet's not been the best. However you get a good look at me in my videos


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I forgot all about dumbbell SLDLs.  Another great movement: it attacks the hamstrings like a ravenous beast and you get an awesome stretch too.  Not to mention, your grip has to be pretty damned good to hold on to those puppies.


 I really liked them but my gym only goes up to 130lbs and I think I'll go past that once I get used to DB's. And grip IS a big factor with the DB's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Rocco, you've been nothing short of phenomenal so far in your response to the lifting. Want to say that first.
> 
> Abs will fine on your off days. As long as they get attention once or twice a week, you're doing what needs to be done.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks so much for the encouragement. Really helps  I think things are going GREAT so far   

So what are we doing for DE Bench and ME Squat/Dead?!? Whatever it is I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2005)

DE Bench

Speed Inclines
8 sets of 3

One-armed OH DB Press
5 sets of 5

Side Lateral Raise (use DB)
3 sets of 12

Incline Tates
2 sets of 10

Rope Pressdowns
4 sets of 6


ME Sq/DL

Deads
work to a 2RM

Seated Good AMs
8 sets of 2

DB Rows
4 sets of 6

Hamstring Curls (use your band)
3 sets of 8

Hyperextensions
2 sets of 12


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> However you get a good look at me in my videos


 
YES, we do get a good look


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> DE Bench
> 
> Speed Inclines
> 8 sets of 3
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> YES, we do get a good look


Thanks  When do we get more pics of YOU?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Inclines, 3 grips-*
135 x 3 ( 3 sets )
145 x 3 ( 5 sets )

*Hammer Smith 1 Arm Overhead Press-*
90 x 5 ( 4 sets )
80 x 5

*Side Lateral DB Raise-*
17.5 x 12 ( 2 sets )
17.5 x 10

*Tate Press Incline-*
32.5 x 10
32.5 x 8

*Rope Pressdown-*
70 x 6
75 x 6
85 x 6
90 x 6

*Injury Prevention/Rehab*

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
80 x 12 ( 3 sets )

*Shoulder Horn-*
8 x 15
8 x 12 ( 2 sets )

It was an alright w/o today. Really crappy day at worked and it's really hard to get it off my mind. Then all my songs on my Ipod decided to disappear before I got to the gym.   

I really didn't like the iso-lateral overhead press. Started with DB's but felt like I tweaked my back so switched to the Hammer Smith, but I never feel that machine in my delts  If I had gone lighter with the DB's though it wouldn't have been a challenge at all.

Everything else was cool  Thanks Adam!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Saturday Fever*

Adam- should I do Conventional or Sumo stance for my Deads tomorrow? Thanks!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2005)

Go with the stance you want to use in the meet. We're gearing up to your competition weights, basically.

We're going to 1RM your squat next ME day, just keep that in mind. 

You're going to blow away your old marks, I hope you're getting psyched.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks  When do we get more pics of YOU?!?


not anytime soon.....my diet hasn't been that great either!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Go with the stance you want to use in the meet. We're gearing up to your competition weights, basically.
> 
> We're going to 1RM your squat next ME day, just keep that in mind.
> 
> You're going to blow away your old marks, I hope you're getting psyched.


Cool, thanks Adam. Are we doing 1RM regular squat or box squat? I AM getting psyched, but I had another bad w/o today    You'll read about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> not anytime soon.....my diet hasn't been that great either!!


I'm sure you look as great as always. You can always just PM them to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

*ME Dead*

*Conventional Deads-*
135 x 10
225 x 2
275 x 2
315 x 2
345 x 2
365 x 2
385 x 2 ( a lot of strain here )

Went to start the seated GM's but my legs hurt so much. Not a sharp pain but an achy really discomfort pain. It hurt just to walk after the deads. I started feeling some discomfort on Wed at work but didn't think anything of it. Why is this? Is it lack of good stretching maybe? I'm going to try to do more of that, but even as I sit here typing I'm very uncomfortable.

Adam- When doing Conventional Deads, how should my feet spacing be? I find it more comfortable shoulder width or a bit wider but when I watch others, they are more narrow. And how far down should I drop my hips? Quite a bit or keep it closer to SLDL?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2005)

you just need a good massage!

seriously though...maybe you've been overdoing it??  I know that it's a good thing to push yourself, but you've been getting so many PR's lately that I wonder if your overtraining maybe???


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you just need a good massage!
> 
> seriously though...maybe you've been overdoing it??  I know that it's a good thing to push yourself, but you've been getting so many PR's lately that I wonder if your overtraining maybe???


Alright, so when am I picking you up? 

I may be overdoing it, but I don't want to back off now since my meet is in 1 month and this is the crucial time. However, of course if I'm overdoing it I won't make it TO the meet. Or I hope it's just not stretching enough.....I hope....I hope....I hope


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright SF, what Sunday's ME Bench look like. I promise I won't wimp out on you


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2005)

No wimping out, you were smart. Something didn't feel right, so you quit. That's what anyone should do. And 385 for a double is pretty solid, especially with an potential injury slowing you down. 

ME Bench

Decline Bench
work to 1RM

Tate Press
6 sets of 4

Close-grip Bench (as close as you can without compromising balance)
3 sets of 8

Front Plate Raise
5 sets of 5

Side Lateral Raise (DBs)
2 sets of 12


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

Dude, where is the MP feedback?  UPDATE!  You suck at product testing


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> No wimping out, you were smart. Something didn't feel right, so you quit. That's what anyone should do. And 385 for a double is pretty solid, especially with an potential injury slowing you down.


Thanks Adam, I appreciate that. I'm still trying to figure out how I should lift for the Competition, Sumo or Conventional. Last ME Dead day (not this past one) I hit 385 on Sumo and felt I could go higher but in the past it's been my weaker stance.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, where is the MP feedback?  UPDATE!  You suck at product testing


 I never actually received the MP for testing. What I'm taking is what I bought so I didn't feel extremely devoted to the feedback 

That being said, I just stopped taking MP about 3 days ago. I couldn't take the lethargy any longer. And not just lethargy but apathy as well, not wanting or caring to do anything and that included going to work   . Did I lose any weight the 3 weeks I was on? No, but my diet wasn't the best either. Does that help any


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Decline-*
135 x 5
155 x 3
185 x 2
205 x 1
235 x 1
250 x 1 *PR*
260 x 1 *PR*
270 x 1 *PR*
275 x 1 *PR*
280 x 0 *( About killed me  )*

*Incline Tate Press-*
40 x 4 (5 sets) *PR*
42.5 x 4 *PR*

*CG Bench-*
165 x 8
175 x 8
185 x 8

*Front Plate Raise sitting-*
45 x 5 ( 4 sets ) *PR*
50 x 5 *PR*

*Side Lateral Raise DB-*
20 x 12
20 x 11

*Inj Prevention/Rehab

Bent Over Rear Lateral Raise-*
5 x 15
5 x 15
5 x 12

*Shoulder Horn-*
8 x 12
8 x 10
8 x 10

*20 min on Elliptical at higher intensity....level 5....1.93 Mi.*

Damn, a great w/o today. I think my problem lately has been the Melting Point, I'm feeling much better being off that.

*Decline-* I estimated my 1RM at 260 so I'm really happy with 275. And 275 came up quick also. I just lost it mentally on the 280 I think, plus I was tired from all the previous sets. I told the spotter to "step away from the bar and only come forward if the bar starts going down," since I had a bad spotter on the 250. Well the bar went down quick, hit my chest and didn't move. I kept trying to push it up a bit but wasn't budging it (psyched myself out) but since it "wasn't going down" he wasn't coming forward. I finally had to grunt "A little help here please" LOL. Oh well, better than taking the bar to soon 

*Tates-* Should I always be doing these on an incline Adam?

Everything else is pretty simple, felt good today and pushed pretty well. 

*Another question though about the competition-* It's completely raw, so no wrist wraps on Bench. I usually wrap about 230 or up, it eases the pain in my forearms and wrist. Should I stop wrapping until after the comp, or just wrap until the comp and trust it won't be a hindrance?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Alright, all ready for DE Squat/Dead on Tue. Don't hold back   *


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, I thought you were a tester.. my bad 

Keep settin the PR's!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Incline Tate Press-*
> 40 x 4 (5 sets) *PR*
> 42.5 x 4 *PR*



What are these??


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2005)

Heya bud looks like your kickin ass man!  Hows the hip feeling?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 3, 2005)

The competition is about a month out? You'll want to get some heavy benching in without the wraps so you know what to shoot for. But I don't want you to lose the straps too early and bring back an injury. Next ME Bench day was going to be your 1RM "test day" anyways, so go strapless. As always, be aware of your injury but not afraid of it. This will give you a good gauge of where your strength is without the straps so you'll have a good idea what to do during the comp.

Your session was great! Man, your shoulders have been doing a great job getting the bar moving and your triceps are blowing away lockout. And another day of PR-after-PR. Is it getting old yet? 

DE Sq/DL

Speed Squats
8 sets of 2

Squat Lockouts (set safety pins so that your ROM is half a full ROM)
8 sets of 2 (going heavy, of course. I confused myself when I proofread this)

SLDL (with DBs)
4 sets of 6

Seated Cable Rows
3 sets of 8

DB Rows
2 sets of 12


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were a tester.. my bad
> 
> Keep settin the PR's!


I was a tester but I never received my bottle  So it's not your bad  I'll keep setting PR's! 



			
				I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What are these??


http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=123D6D6FB16A279091F96486AC8FB4CF.hydra?id=459460

There is the link to Tate's buddy!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heya bud looks like your kickin ass man! Hows the hip feeling?


Hey buddy, thanks! The hip is feeling 100% better. I really think it was the MP I was taking. Since I've been off all the little aches and pains stopped as well 



			
				SF said:
			
		

> The competition is about a month out? You'll want to get some heavy benching in without the wraps so you know what to shoot for. But I don't want you to lose the straps too early and bring back an injury. Next ME Bench day was going to be your 1RM "test day" anyways, so go strapless. As always, be aware of your injury but not afraid of it. This will give you a good gauge of where your strength is without the straps so you'll have a good idea what to do during the comp.
> 
> Your session was great! Man, your shoulders have been doing a great job getting the bar moving and your triceps are blowing away lockout. And another day of PR-after-PR. Is it getting old yet?
> .


Yep, the comp is Nov 5. Alright, I'll ditch the wraps  Yeah, I'm feeling a lot stronger in the shoulders with bench  LOL, it's getting old but I guess I'll have to just plug along


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 4, 2005)

DE Squat 

*Speed Squat-* 
205 x 2 ( 4 sets ) 
225 x 2 ( 4 sets ) 

*Squat Lockout, half squat-* 
275 x 2 
295 x 2 
315 x 2 
335 x 2 
345 x 2 
355 x 2 
365 x 2 

*Lowered the pin about 3 inches just for kicks-* 
365 x 2 

*SLDL DB-* 
120 x 6 ( 4 sets ) 

*Cable Row-* 
150 x 7 
140 x 7 
130 x 8 

*DB Row-* 
55 x 10 
50 x 10 

I almost didn't finish the w/o I was SOOOOOoooo freaking spent and covered in sweat halfway through the Squat Lockouts. 

*Speed Squat-* Good speed on these, even with 225 but the last set went a bit more slow. Just tired.  

*Squat Lockout-* I wasn't sure if I was supposed to do these like suspended squat or not. So I chose the more fun version and did a full squat, only going down about halfway. I have a video for you to review of it Adam. *The main problem I had with these was it was hurting my wrists, and can you tell if I'm standing straight enough or not, I feel really humped over with heavier weight or is that normal?* The last set for fun and to see if I could do it I lowered the pin another notch.  

*SLDL-* These kicked my butt. I don't know why SLDL's wear me out so much but they do. 

By the time I got to my rows I was pretty much completely spent. I did the best I could but I was shaking the entire time. 

All in all, it was a great w/o!!!  

345 Squat Lockout 

DE Bench on Thursday


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2005)

Are the squat lockouts really that beneficial?  What good is it to be able to lockout a weight that you can't get out of the hole with?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Are the squat lockouts really that beneficial?  What good is it to be able to lockout a weight that you can't get out of the hole with?




working in short quarter squat ROM's has been showen to have a slight increase in overal strength *provided you are overloading what is your full ROM 1 rep max.  Also, it is good work for your back and overall confidence just to feel the weight on your shoulders.  I know guys that will just load up the bar and do walk outs.  Just walk it out and stand there just to feel it.  Or walk it out and do little mini quarter squats to supplement their full squat routine.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 4, 2005)

awesome w/o rock, your going to blow your old comp #'s out of the water.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice numbers on your SLDL!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 4, 2005)

In addition, lockout work, though using a shorter ROM, still place a load on the primary muscles. And the shorter ROM allows for a larger than normal load. 

Your form on the squat lockouts looks fine. It's really just something new and different. You've never had to "get out of the hole" only halfway down so your mentally practiced form gets thrown off. And that was perfect, suspended squats are another beast altogether.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> And that was perfect, suspended squats are another beast altogether.



Yes, another one of my favorite movements.  I love suspended movements.  You have to be super tight and use a lot of concentration to generate maximal force quickly.  Those kinds of lifts sort of force you to push as fast as possible if you use high loads.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> working in short quarter squat ROM's has been showen to have a slight increase in overal strength *provided you are overloading what is your full ROM 1 rep max.  Also, it is good work for your back and overall confidence just to feel the weight on your shoulders.  I know guys that will just load up the bar and do walk outs.  Just walk it out and stand there just to feel it.  Or walk it out and do little mini quarter squats to supplement their full squat routine.


 It does a lot to help boost my confidence with the larger weights as well, I've never had over 315 on my back much less try any ROM with it. I feel the squat lockouts were good for me yesterday...Plus I'm in so much pain today LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> awesome w/o rock, your going to blow your old comp #'s out of the water.


I hope so buddy, I'm already getting nervous!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice numbers on your SLDL!!


Thanks babe!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Your form on the squat lockouts looks fine. It's really just something new and different. You've never had to "get out of the hole" only halfway down so your mentally practiced form gets thrown off. And that was perfect, suspended squats are another beast altogether.


Cool, thanks Adam. I really liked that exercise! Do you have any tips on how to keep my wrists from hurting when doing heavy squats?

Tomorrow is DE Bench, what fun things are we doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, another one of my favorite movements.  I love suspended movements.  You have to be super tight and use a lot of concentration to generate maximal force quickly.  Those kinds of lifts sort of force you to push as fast as possible if you use high loads.


Oh yeah!!! If you don't have the concentration and tightness, your not moving LOL. I've found that out a few times


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2005)

*DE Bench*

Just put something together myself, but didn't finish. Arm and shoulder pain    I think it's time to lay off speed bench for a bit but I think what really did it was all the squats on Tue. Prob a bit too much for my puny shoulder 

*Speed Bench-*
155 x 3 ( 3 sets )
165 x 3 ( 3 sets )
175 x 3 ( 3 sets )

*MP-*
115 x 4
125 x 4

And that's it, just hurt too much and now's not the time to aggravate it more.

So did some rehab/rotator work and then 1 hour of cardio.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

The best way to help with the wrists hurting is to keep your hands off the bar and just let it balance on your back while you squat, give it a try.  

Actually, I find a false/suicide grip helps with this, but you should try to do a couple of sets with a regular grip to get better flexibility in your wrists.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry I was away. Math is evil. Just when chemistry seems to work itself out, math gets retarded.

For the squats, I never applied more than "resting" pressure on the bar during squats. Enough to keep the bar in place but I never could get the hang of pulling the bar down onto my shoulders. I'd end up focusing on holding the bar and lose either the air in my stomach of my groove to the hole. I can't argue that it's effective to pull the bar down onto your shoulders (I think the squat record holders would win that one) but I can say my squats never suffered by not doing it. The main objective of pulling the bar into your shoulders is to help maintain your solid arch to protect your spine. You form looks good, so I don't know that it's a problem to just use your hands to keep the bar balanced and in place.

You know better than any of us how to rehab your arm. I would simply suggest to go much lighter during speed days, or we can change out the speed work for some DB work.

We're a go for 1RM testing at this point I think. I'd like to see you set some baselines for openers and 2nd attempts, so you can get a grasp for what your third attempt can be. Let me know what your next few days are and I'll nail out some sessions. I think the work you're doing now is exceptional. I can't even find a time where you're injuries have slowed you down. Just let it all pass you and you're on track to blow things away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The best way to help with the wrists hurting is to keep your hands off the bar and just let it balance on your back while you squat, give it a try.
> 
> Actually, I find a false/suicide grip helps with this, but you should try to do a couple of sets with a regular grip to get better flexibility in your wrists.


Cool, thanks...I'll try the suicide grip today on my squats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Sorry I was away. Math is evil. Just when chemistry seems to work itself out, math gets retarded.
> 
> For the squats, I never applied more than "resting" pressure on the bar during squats. Enough to keep the bar in place but I never could get the hang of pulling the bar down onto my shoulders. I'd end up focusing on holding the bar and lose either the air in my stomach of my groove to the hole. I can't argue that it's effective to pull the bar down onto your shoulders (I think the squat record holders would win that one) but I can say my squats never suffered by not doing it. The main objective of pulling the bar into your shoulders is to help maintain your solid arch to protect your spine. You form looks good, so I don't know that it's a problem to just use your hands to keep the bar balanced and in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam. Let's see, today is ME Squat/Dead day. I'm about to hit the bed (worked nights) and I'll get up to go to the gym about 12:30 my time. If I haven't heard from you I'll just do something, I think you said it would be 1RM for Squat


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 7, 2005)

Yep, squats or deads. You pick.

Squats/Deads
hit a 1RM

SLDL (dont use a mixed grip)
3 sets of 8 (keep an eye your form doesn't slip as you get into the reps)

Hamstring Curls
2 sets of 12

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 6

Rows
4 sets of 6 seated rows
2 sets of 10 DB rows


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Adam, I was relieved to wake up and find this LOL!!!! Sorry about Math, all I can say is it sucks!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2005)

shoulder and elbow pain are not fun.  training explosively or ballistically as in the manner of speed benching are not going to help the problem as the rate of force production is so high and the lockout is so hard (even though the intensity is low).   I think you should focus on doing general strengthening and stretching of that area.  Things that don't hurt, higher reps and a pain free ROM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2005)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Squat-*
160 x 5
190 x 3
220 x 2
250 x 1
285 x 1
300 x 1
315 x 1 *PR*
335 x 1 *PR*

*Ham Curls-*
95 x 12
110 x 12

*Nautilus Row-*
125 x 6
140 x 6
170 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*DB Row-*
50 x 10
55 x 10

*Hypers with Bar-*
45 x 6 ( 4 sets )

*Videos-* 
To come later

Big PR on Squats, I'll post the video. At competition with adrenaline I hit 305, 335 came up pretty well today. There was one sticking point you can see in video but I got past it.

The squats were KILLING my already inflamed shoulder though. I was going to quit my w/o after that and just do cardio. On my way to the cardio room I passed the Ham curl exercise and thought "It's the accessory work that gives me PR's, I should push myself and this shouldn't hurt the shoulder too bad." Ended up doing the entire w/o except SLDL's. Just couldn't grip the bar.

So that being said Sunday's ME Bench may suffer some. Let's go ahead as planned and if I have to I'll switch things up on that day depending on the arm. 

So Sunday is ME Bench!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shoulder and elbow pain are not fun.  training explosively or ballistically as in the manner of speed benching are not going to help the problem as the rate of force production is so high and the lockout is so hard (even though the intensity is low).   I think you should focus on doing general strengthening and stretching of that area.  Things that don't hurt, higher reps and a pain free ROM.


Your right buddy! I like the speed benching and think it has helped me, but I think it's best to do it maybe every 3-4 weeks. I've been doing so well lately also.    But hey, I'm still in the running!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 7, 2005)

w/o continues to impress  Nice job


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice PR Rocco.  A 30 pound jump in your 1RM is awesome.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

Damn rocco awsome PR!!!!!  That is some killer weight bro!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2005)

great job!  PRs are fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks guys!! Here are the videos of my last 2 squats-

315 Squat 

335 Squat


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

videos wont work for me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

Just got it.  Nice job.  LOL, on the 335, lucky that dip fuck next to you walked the bar all the way out the rack to barely get to parallel.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got it.  Nice job.  LOL, on the 335, lucky that dip fuck next to you walked the bar all the way out the rack to barely get to parallel.


 I was thinking the same thing as I'm doing my sets!! Did it look like I broke parallel for 335? And I have my elbows WAY to high don't I?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

depth looked legit.

your elbow angle is the same taht ivonne uses when she squats.  I have never seen anyone else hold the bar like that?  She said it feels comfortable so I am not going to change it.  I don't know that there is anything wrong with it.  if it works, keep it.


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2005)

My only comment is that it looks like youre coming out of the whole with your quads more than your hips. As a result with the 335, you started to lean forward, a bit too much for comfort. The elbow angle may also contribute to that. 

Just my comments.  Lookin good boss.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2005)

Solid vids man!  Good work bud!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks good Rocco.  Definitely look legit to me.  

It seems to me like your lower back is your weak point.  Your form looked fine, except that I think, like Du said, you didn't quite use your hips enough out of the hole; I think your forward lean was well within acceptable limits.  However, you lack of hip usage would probably be improved with some lower back accessory work as evidenced by the form with 315.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Rocco !!!!

Unleash the beast lately ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> depth looked legit.
> 
> your elbow angle is the same taht ivonne uses when she squats.  I have never seen anyone else hold the bar like that?  She said it feels comfortable so I am not going to change it.  I don't know that there is anything wrong with it.  if it works, keep it.


Cool, thanks Patrick. So what are you saying, I squat like a girl     The only thing I see wrong with squatting like that is it may depress the chest cavity making it harder to keep the chest up, but if I don't hold it like that I don't feel I have control of the bar on my back.



			
				Du said:
			
		

> My only comment is that it looks like youre coming out of the whole with your quads more than your hips. As a result with the 335, you started to lean forward, a bit too much for comfort. The elbow angle may also contribute to that.


I definately leaned to far forward  How do I use my hips more when I'm in the hole...what should I focus on moving? Thanks for dropping by to buddy, missed you around here!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Solid vids man! Good work bud!


Thanks buddy!



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Looks good Rocco. Definitely look legit to me.
> 
> It seems to me like your lower back is your weak point. Your form looked fine, except that I think, like Du said, you didn't quite use your hips enough out of the hole; I think your forward lean was well within acceptable limits. However, you lack of hip usage would probably be improved with some lower back accessory work as evidenced by the form with 315.


Thanks Cow. Do you mean the 315 looked fine and I lost hip usage with 335 or I was missing it on both lifts? Any advice on the using the hips more?



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Rocco !!!!
> 
> Unleash the beast lately ?


Damn straight buddy! Everyday


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
135 x 5
160 x 3
185 x 2
215 x 1
240 x 1
250 x 1
265 x 1 *PR*
275 x 1 *PR (VERY SLOW)*

*Tate Press Incline-*
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 4
37.5 x 4
35 x 4

*CG Bench-*
185 x 6
185 x 4 (Arm hurting)

*Plate Raise-*
45 x 5
50 x 5 ( 4 sets )

*Side Lateral Naut Raise-*
35 x 12
40 x 10

*Rope Pushdown-*
70 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 5
60 x 4

*DB Curl-*
30 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 6

*Shoulder Horn-*
5 x 12 ( 3 sets )

Good w/o today, very happy with bench. Arm didn't bother too much while doing it but once I started my accessory work it started affecting me. Hey, as long as I can do my main lifts


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Cow. Do you mean the 315 looked fine and I lost hip usage with 335 or I was missing it on both lifts? Any advice on the using the hips more?



Yeah, the 315 looked a lot more solid.  335 looked fine too really, but I could just tell that it is your lower back that is your weakest link in the lift.  I believe it was SF who told me to initiate the concentric on the squat by shoving your head back into your traps.  The rest of your body sort of just follows.  

Like I said though, I don't think your form is an issue really.  I think you should just make your accessory work geared toward strengthening your erectors with movements like good mornings and reverse hyperextensions/hyperextensions.

Nice PR on the bench press by the way.  You're getting to be a strong mofo!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rocco !!!!
> 
> Unleash the beast lately ?


he will never give the details


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 10, 2005)

Absolutely GREAT jobs! 30lb squat addition and 25lb on bench!? And here you were saying something about your bench being your weak lift. 

You're lifting is really solid. I agree with Cow and du on the lower back. I don't know if it's a weakpoint or if your hams/glutes are just overpowering it. We'll shift focus slightly from hamstrings to lower back for the next couple of weeks and see about overcoming that. 

Boy, sucks when we're talking about overcoming a 30lb PR. 

GREAT work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, the 315 looked a lot more solid.  335 looked fine too really, but I could just tell that it is your lower back that is your weakest link in the lift.  I believe it was SF who told me to initiate the concentric on the squat by shoving your head back into your traps.  The rest of your body sort of just follows.
> 
> Like I said though, I don't think your form is an issue really.  I think you should just make your accessory work geared toward strengthening your erectors with movements like good mornings and reverse hyperextensions/hyperextensions.
> 
> Nice PR on the bench press by the way.  You're getting to be a strong mofo!


Thanks, I'll try to focus more on the head thing. I do that, but somewhere in the middle of the lift (which could be why I went forward coming out of the hole).


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he will never give the details


Oh, I'll give YOU the details Billie if you'd just ask


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Absolutely GREAT jobs! 30lb squat addition and 25lb on bench!? And here you were saying something about your bench being your weak lift.
> 
> You're lifting is really solid. I agree with Cow and du on the lower back. I don't know if it's a weakpoint or if your hams/glutes are just overpowering it. We'll shift focus slightly from hamstrings to lower back for the next couple of weeks and see about overcoming that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam, I'm pretty psyched about both lifts!! 

How's Math and chem coming along? 

Tomorrow morning is DE Squat/Dead Day. I also have a Cambered bar if you ever want to do anything with that!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, I think your idea about routines a week at a time is pretty solid, so let's start doing that. Let's make a point that if you feel like you're hitting a sticking point or a slowing point begins to get serious, we can throw small tweaks in on a day to day basis to address those.

School is going OK. When I pay attention and put my time in, I do well. When I slack off and watch Texas/OU games instead...well  school starts to struggle. It's a big discipline battle that I need to start winning. 

So as I see it, from videos and just general conversation, you've got the following sticking/slowing points:

1. on squats your hamstrings are overpowering your lower back and it's causing you to lean forward, which will hinder your lift because eventually your lower back won't be able to lift the weight itself.
2. on deads we're still a little in the dark. On your next ME day you're to pull andtake a video and we'll identify anything we need to work on.
3. on bench, 275 was slow, but where? Was the entire lift slow or was it slow off the chest and clean to lockout? Was it OK off the chest and slower towards lockout?

Those things in mind, here's your next ME Sq/DL Day...

ME Sq/DL

Good AMs
work to a 2RM with a sumo stance (the lift does the lower back some good and the stance will let your hips work too)

Hyperextensions (or reverse hyper if you have one)
8 sets of 3 (weight on your shoulders)

Pull-Throughs (sorry, they look funny but they're good  )
5 sets of 5

Reverse Crunch Machine (i don't know any other name for these)
3 sets of 12

Abs
100 reps

We'll do back on DE day.

--

DE Sq/DL Day

Speed Deads (set the bars on pins and actually make these speed SLDL. set the pins as low as you can bend over stiff-legged)
8 sets of 3 

Bentover Rows (or chest supported rows)
6 sets of 4

Hamstring Curls
3 sets of 12

Reverse Crunch Machine
4 sets of 10

Do you have access to a GHR?

--

ME Bench

Flat DB Bench
3 sets of 20

CAT Close-grip Bench
50 reps (4-6 sets is the goal)

Side Lateral Raise/Front Raise Superset
3 sets of 8 (each)

--

DE Bench

Speed Incline
8 sets of 2 (a little extra wide grip, if the arm or shoulder doesn't like that, go a little narrow)

OH DB Press
5 sets of 5

Dips
3 sets of 8 (but make it a VERY hard 8, failing at 6-7 is OK)

Half ROM Side Lateral Raises (only go halfway down)
6 sets of 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> OK, I think your idea about routines a week at a time is pretty solid, so let's start doing that. Let's make a point that if you feel like you're hitting a sticking point or a slowing point begins to get serious, we can throw small tweaks in on a day to day basis to address those.
> *Cool, I think this is a great idea. Thanks Adam!*
> 
> School is going OK. When I pay attention and put my time in, I do well. When I slack off and watch Texas/OU games instead...well  school starts to struggle. It's a big discipline battle that I need to start winning.
> ...


Comments above in bold. 

Quick update on Job situation as well. I'll be applying for different police academys after christmas, it'll be a huge pay cut but I'm ready for it. I'm trying to lower my BF w/o burning too much muscle or hindering my lifts. Any suggestions on that Adam?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed SLDL-*
165 x 3 ( 4 sets )
175 x 3 ( 3 sets )
185 x 3 

*T-Bar Row, Str8 handle-*
140 x 4
140 x 4
145 x 4 *PR*
145 x 4
150 x 4 *PR*
150 x 4

*Ham Curl-*
110 x 12
115 x 10
110 x 8 (guess they were tired LOL)

*GHR, Hands at sides-*
0 x 8 ( 3 sets ) 

*Reverse Crunch, Naut Machine-*
60 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 8

Good w/o today, not too taxing and I think my body really appreciated that!

*Speed SLDL-*
I could have probably gone higher, was working percentages and each rep was moving very fast. I'd feel it start in my hams and close to lockout I'd feel it in my back.

*GHR-* These are soooooo hard for me LOL!!! But I can see why they are a good exercise


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother Rocco!!! Good luck on the job front, your gonna be great at whatever you do, you have drive, kudo's to you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm I don't know much about what you're doing but looks strong to me.

Whats this about a job ? Have you done anymore competitions since your first one ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmm I don't know much about what you're doing but looks strong to me.
> 
> Whats this about a job ? Have you done anymore competitions since your first one ?


Yea you old guys don't get out much its hard to learn I hear ya.  To busy putting all your meds in those little pre prganized organizers   Just joshin ya!

I think his next one is in november if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats the Dealio with changing jobs?

Too many hours, and to inconsitent?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there BRother Rocco!!! Good luck on the job front, your gonna be great at whatever you do, you have drive, kudo's to you my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmm I don't know much about what you're doing but looks strong to me.
> 
> Whats this about a job ? Have you done anymore competitions since your first one ?


Thanks Gary  No more competitions but I have my next one on Nov. 5. Very excited about it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Whats the Dealio with changing jobs?
> 
> Too many hours, and to inconsitent?


Yeah, 13 hour shifts. Switching back and forth from nights to days EACH week. And the new boss brought in really doesn't have my respect. He lies and tries to mess with people too much. Time to decide what I really want to do and go for it.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2005)

And you want to be a cop in the DC area


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Inj Prevention/Rehab*

I decided on my "off" days to do my Inj Prevention and Rehab work along with abs. Hopefully I can focus more on it that way. Here's how it will work-

Neck/Traps- Sat/Wed off Mon
Rotator/Rear Delts- Wed/Mon off Sat
Calves/Forearms- Mon/Sat off Wed

Today was first day-

*T-Bar Shrugs-*
45 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 10

*BB Shrugs-*
185 x 12
205 x 12
215 x 10

*HS Rear Delt-*
40 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 10

*Shoulder Horn-*
5 x 15
8 x 15
10 x 15

*4 Way Neck-*
*Forward-* 50 x 20 ( 2 sets )
*Back/Sides-* 50 x 20
                 60 x 20

*Abs*

*Decline Sit-up (Weight held above my head, wow that's hard)-*
5 x 7
5 x 7
5 x 8

*Rope Crunch-*
80 x 15
90 x 10
100 x 8

*Cadex Crunch-*
10 x 15
20 x 15
30 x 15

*Running on Treadmill, 16 minutes...1.55 miles (Goal to up the mileage in 16 minutes each time)*


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> And you want to be a cop in the DC area


Especially with all the MS-13's around (cop killers)


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I decided on my "off" days to do my Inj Prevention and Rehab work along with abs. Hopefully I can focus more on it that way.



Smart move, one of these days when I get a little more sense in me, I'm going to start doing injury prevention exercises. Maybe I could switch my cardio days with them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Smart move, one of these days when I get a little more sense in me, I'm going to start doing injury prevention exercises. Maybe I could switch my cardio days with them.


Thanks Blu, I just hope I don't end up overtraining doing this. But I'm trying to not hit failure or anything, just work the muscles.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2005)

*DE Bench*

I had to change a few things as I got to them in the w/o due to the shoulder.

*Incline Bench ( Was supposed to be speed Incline)-*
155 x 6
165 x 6
175 x 5
175 x 5

*OH DB Press-*
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 4
55 x 5
55 x 5

*Nautilus Dip Machine, ( Was supposed to do reg Dips)-*
270 x 8
320 x 8
340 x 8 Very hard

*Machine Side Lateral, Half ROM-*
45 x 4
55 x 4
65 x 4
65 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 4

Started with speed bench but it was hurting my shoulder.

Kept trying regular dips but everytime I went down my shoulder hurt like hell and couldn't come back up. But why didn't the Naut sit dip machine bother it?

Hope this was alright Adam. How's everything btw?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Kept trying regular dips but everytime I went down my shoulder hurt like hell and couldn't come back up. But why didn't the Naut sit dip machine bother it?



My guess would be the difference in width between Naut dip machine and regular dip bar. (Meaning the width your hands are out from your body), don't know exactly but I guess the wider the more emphasis on shoulders.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2005)

I just had a chance to check out the squat videos.  Looking good.  I do the same thing coming out of the hole that you do (the slightly forward lean).  I didn't realize it was due to the lower back being the weak link.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco !  watch that shoulder. Don't want to be a gimp like me .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2005)

Everything looks solid. Being a gimp is no joke. Be nice to your shoulder. Once we establish a 1RM on deads to work from until the comp, we may scale back the volume to make up for the intensity. This should give your body some ability to heal without hindering your strength progression.

You're in a real good groove, all said and done, I'm really excited to see you've responded so well.

I'm in midterm hell at the moment. I think I have a solid grasp on what I'll be tested on, but it's a lot of "panic cramming."


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> My guess would be the difference in width between Naut dip machine and regular dip bar. (Meaning the width your hands are out from your body), don't know exactly but I guess the wider the more emphasis on shoulders.


That could be it. It makes a HUGE difference pain wise!



			
				Captian said:
			
		

> I just had a chance to check out the squat videos. Looking good. I do the same thing coming out of the hole that you do (the slightly forward lean). I didn't realize it was due to the lower back being the weak link.


I can definately see how a weaker back would affect it. I think I also need to sit back more in the squat as well.



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco ! watch that shoulder. Don't want to be a gimp like me .


LOL, I'm doing my best to avoid that  And your nowhere near being a gimp.



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Everything looks solid. Being a gimp is no joke. Be nice to your shoulder. Once we establish a 1RM on deads to work from until the comp, we may scale back the volume to make up for the intensity. This should give your body some ability to heal without hindering your strength progression.
> 
> You're in a real good groove, all said and done, I'm really excited to see you've responded so well.
> 
> ...


That'll be really nice, LOL!!! Again, thanks for all your help. I wouldn't be doing this well w/o you buddy. 

Ah yes, midterm hell  I'm always afraid that the more I study the more I'll forget, does that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*Sumo GM-*
115 x 5
135 x 3
160 x 2
180 x 2
205 x 2
215 x 2
225 x 2
245 x 2
255 x 2
265 x 2 *PR*
275 x 2 *PR*

*Hypers-** ALL PR'S*
Purple Band + 45 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 45 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 55 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 45 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 45 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 65 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 65 Bar on Back x 3
Purple Band + 75 Bar on Back x 3

*Pull-thru-*
100 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5 *PR*
130 x 5 *PR*
140 x 5 *PR*

*Reverse Crunch-*
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 9

*ABS

Rope Crunch-*
80 x 20 ( 3 sets )

*Side Bend DB-*
60 x 10
70 x 10

*Cadex Crunch-*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*GM's-* All with very good form also. I stopped at 275 because I had so many sets and it was a struggle letting myself down to parallel but still got it. Very happy with that. 

*Hypers-* Damn, doing it with the band and weight kills my back. Never did that much weight before.

*Pull-thru's-* These kill my inner legs from the rope and my hands LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hey SF*

I've got ME Sunday which you've already given me the schedule for. After that is a new week, just a heads up


----------



## bludevil (Oct 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Sumo GM-*
> 115 x 5
> 135 x 3
> 160 x 2
> ...



Awesome work-out. I bet your loving the ME days seeing that your hitting PR's each time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW....nice weight on those GMs


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Hypers-** ALL PR'S*
> Purple Band + 75 Bar on Back x 3
> 
> *Hypers-* Damn, doing it with the band and weight kills my back. Never did that much weight before.
> ...



PR's all over the place.  

How do you setup for and do these exercises?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

wOw Rocco, 

I don't know what half those exercises are but I recognize the letters *PR *!

Damn good wo


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Stop breaking so many damned records.  You're making the rest of us look bad!  Haha.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Stop breaking so many damned records.  You're making the rest of us look bad!  Haha.


agreed!!!


Good work rocco!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey bro, long time no see.  I have been doing those Tate presses like you told me to, and man, im feeling a MAJOR difference after about five workouts with them.  A bit awkward though, im not used to using dumbbells for triceps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome work-out. I bet your loving the ME days seeing that your hitting PR's each time.


Thanks buddy. Well, it's kinda bitter sweet to me. I'll admit I'm tired and I've been almost dreading ME days because I know to well the strain I'll be under the feeling my head is going to pop LOL. I love it once I start and after, but before each ME session I'm also afraid I won't do well or the week before was just a fluke you know?



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> WOW....nice weight on those GMs


Thanks, I was really happy with them. I can't wait until I'm doing it with 315, that's my goal right now.



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> PR's all over the place.
> 
> How do you setup for and do these exercises?.


Thanks buddy. 

For the Hypers I use the machine where you are parallel to the floor. This isn't the one I use but same concept- http://backtrainer.com/Roman-Chair-Hyperextension-Yukon.html I attach the band around the base. For the weight on my back I use the Cambered Squat bar and place it on the ground so the cambered part is facing away from me. I get my legs hooked in, go down and I pull the band over onto my neck/trap area, then grab the bar and just flip it so the cambered part goes over my head onto my traps. Then I just do hypers from there. 

For the pull-thru's I use the pulley maching, but it on the bottom close to the floor and attatch a rope to it. Then I grab the rope between my thighs and walk out until my hips are back and my back is parallel to the floor (wide stance btw). Then I flex my hips and bring them in until I'm locked out (but leaning forward or else you'll fly backward)

Does that explain them or was I confusing?



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> wOw Rocco,
> 
> I don't know what half those exercises are but I recognize the letters PR !
> 
> Damn good wo


Thanks Gary, it wasn't long ago I had no idea what most of them were either. But I love most of them!!



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Stop breaking so many damned records. You're making the rest of us look bad! Haha.


LOL, I'm sure it'll slow down soon. I think some of it has to do with underestimating myself before and also just training the CNS to accept doing an exercise with that much weight.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> agreed!!!
> 
> 
> Good work rocco!!


Thanks buddy!!



			
				Legion said:
			
		

> Hey bro, long time no see. I have been doing those Tate presses like you told me to, and man, im feeling a MAJOR difference after about five workouts with them. A bit awkward though, im not used to using dumbbells for triceps.


Hey there buddy, nice to see you  I LOVE tate presses. They are definately a staple for me now. Have you found they help with bench at all? I've been doing them for about 3 months now and I still find them ackward, but effective. Are you doing them on a flat bench or incline?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2005)

*ME Bench*

*Flat DB, (I HATE these LOL)-*
55 x 20 *PR* (up from 50's last time)
55 x 18
45 x 17

*CAT CG Bench, (Used Smith for this)-*
135 x 15
135 x 8
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 6
135 x 6

*Side Lateral DB SS w/ Front Plate Raise-*
20 x 8/ 25 x 8
20 x 8/ 35 x 7
20 x 7/ 25 x 8

*EZ Bar Curl-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 7

*Wide Chest Hammer-*
1 plate each side x 10
2 plate each side x 10
3 plate each side x 6

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 8

*Some Shoulder Horn Work*

*Cardio-*

HIIT, 6 intervals on Treadmill for 12 minutes
Recumbent Bike keeping HR at 130 for 25 minutes

GREAT w/o today even though I hate doing high reps like the flat DB LOL. But I think it was smart for Adam to have me do that and give a little break from going heavy, just what I needed 

I added a few exercise at the end but made sure not to really tax myself doing them. 

Throughout my w/o's lately there is this little guy that follows me around asking me a ton of questions. So far I've been more than nice and accomadating, even leaving my set to go show him something or watch his form. But soon I'm going to have to put a stop to it, he's going to have to wait until after my w/o if he wants help like that. 

As far as the cardio goes, I need to lose weight. I'm back to carb cycling but not half-assed this time. I'll do the HIIT followed by 25-40 min of low intensity cardio 3-4 times a week. But never after my squat/dead w/o's. Each 2 weeks I'll add another interval to the HIIT as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Hey SF*

Alright buddy, this week is done. I start the next week tomorrow with DE Squat/Dead day. Whatcha got for me? 

Did you have a good weekend? I got Sooooo much school work done, it felt good to be motivated for a change.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Some Shoulder Horny Work*


what are these???     wow...sometimes I even amuse myself...heeheehee


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

Another nice wo Rocco ( not to mention another PR )


----------



## bludevil (Oct 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what are these???     wow...sometimes I even amuse myself...heeheehee



C'mon, you don't know what these are. There standing mustache rides with partner on shoulders


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

What a shitty fucking journal, figured I'd come and class it up a bit.  

BTW, I believe the term you are looking for is PBRs, not PRs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock, you are an absolute machine! Let's run with the following for the next week. Again, anytime you feel a slow or sticking point, make it known:

ME Bench

Incline Bench (go wide grip, but close in if the shoulder requires)
work to a 3RM

Decline Tate Press
7 sets of 4

Rope Pushdowns
3 sets of 8

Side Lateral Raise
5 sets of 5 (and go heavy, don't fear failure)

Pushups
as many reps to failure, repeat 3 times


DE Bench

Speed Bench
8 sets of 3 (close grip, as close as you can balance)

Front Raise (with a plate)
4 sets of 6

Side Cable Raise
2 sets of 12

Skullcrushers (place your elbows where you feel strongest)
set of 2/set of 12

(ok, for these, you may want to have two bars handy. load one real heavy and do a set of 2, then switch to the lighter bar and do 12. Do this for 3 sets)

Dips
3 sets of 10


ME Sq/DL

Deads (pick a stance)
work to a 1RM

Good AMs
6 sets of 2 (watch your form VERY closely)

Hyperextensions
5 sets of 5

GHR
3 sets of 8

Ham Curls (one-legged)
4 sets of 12


DE Sq/DL

Speed Deads
8 sets of 2 (alternate sumo/conventional every set)

SLDL (with DB)
5 sets of 5

Reverse Crunch Machine
6 sets of 4

GHR
2 sets of 12

Shrugs
2 sets of 20




We're lowering overall volume. We want to help your body recover, and lower the volume, without compromising intensity. This week should have you leaving the gym feeling almost like you haven't done enough, but muscularly exhausted. I hope that makes sense.

Take special note of your Dead 1RM. I'm guessing that if your weakpoint holds, you'll have no problem getting it off the floor, but may struggle a few inches up OR that you'll complete the lift but feel like you did a SLDL. Neither is a bad sign. And I think either wasy you're going to impress yourself as much as you're impressing all of us.

Best of luck, and I look forward to another PR or two!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Flat DB, (I HATE these LOL)-*
> 55 x 20 *PR* (up from 50's last time)
> 55 x 18
> 45 x 17


 I see you got these in your routine too... I'm not exactly looking forward to this on wednesday  3x20 DB press sounds killer.... I can only imagine how little weight I'll be using.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> C'mon, you don't know what these are. There standing mustache rides with partner on shoulders


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



So apparently she _does_ know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What a shitty fucking journal, figured I'd come and class it up a bit.
> 
> BTW, I believe the term you are looking for is PBRs, not PRs.


That's just wrong    

Alright Dale, it's hardball   



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Rock, you are an absolute machine! Let's run with the following for the next week. Again, anytime you feel a slow or sticking point, make it known
> 
> We're lowering overall volume. We want to help your body recover, and lower the volume, without compromising intensity. This week should have you leaving the gym feeling almost like you haven't done enough, but muscularly exhausted. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks a bunch Adam. I'm excited and dreading ME Dead this week LOL. I still have trouble deciding sumo or conventional. I have more trouble getting off the ground with sumo but once it's moving it's done. I can get conv off the ground easier but of course it's a longer distance, the second half is harder. 



			
				Sean said:
			
		

> I see you got these in your routine too... I'm not exactly looking forward to this on wednesday  3x20 DB press sounds killer.... I can only imagine how little weight I'll be using.


They ARE a killer LOL. I pity you, at least mine is over now for a bit  Everything starts burning when doing those- tri's/chest/especially delts and even forearms. Good luck, I've been meaning to jump over to your journal and see how everything is going.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel bad now, here is some encouragement for you, Rocco.  I believe you will reach both your age and height goals for August '06.  It is a certainty as far as i am concerned.  How was that?

In all seriousness, it is so nice to have a variety of training journals now, I remmeber when everyone was doing a BBer routine, including myself.  Now that sucked.  Now we have PLing, OLing, still some BBing, some sport specific stuff, some functional stuff,  and even whoring journals like this one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed Squat, alternating between Sumo and Conventional-*
245 x 2 ( 2 sets )
255 x 2 ( 4 sets )
265 x 2 ( 2 sets )

*SLDL DB-*
120 x 5 ( 4 sets )
130 x 5 *PR*

*Reverse Crunch Machine-*
130 x 4
150 x 4 *PR* (4 sets)
150 x 4 *PR*

*GHR-*
0 x 12
0 x 12

*Trap Bar Shrugs-*
2 plates x 20 ( 2 sets )

*Sitting Cable Row-*
150 x 6
160 x 6 *PR*
170 x 6 *PR* ( 2 sets )

*Speed Deads-* Had very good speed on all weights. Conventional went up quick all across the board. Sumo took a second to get the bar moving, once moving it goes quicker than Conventional.

*DB SLDL-* These wear me out sooooooo freaking much. I had trouble catching my breath doing these.

Added in Cable Row for back, my back was asking for it 

When I started my w/o, some guy I always see in there came up to me and started asking me questions about how I like management (new) and all. Then how upset he is with them as well as a bunch of others and they are petitioning to get rid of the new manager (whom I like, let's me store my equimpment there at the gym). I kept trying to get to my speed deads but he kept talking. Finally he walked away and I did my first set. As I finished, after about 20 seconds he starts walking my way again. He get's up to me and starts talking again. I just put in my earphones turned away from him and went to do my second set. Didn't hear from him again the rest of the w/o.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2005)

great looking workout there Rocco!   (though I can't beleive you didn't answer my question!) 

also...thanks for the encouragement in my journal!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When I started my w/o, some guy I always see in there came up to me and started asking me questions about how I like management (new) and all. Then how upset he is with them as well as a bunch of others and they are petitioning to get rid of the new manager (whom I like, let's me store my equimpment there at the gym). I kept trying to get to my speed deads but he kept talking. Finally he walked away and I did my first set. As I finished, after about 20 seconds he starts walking my way again. He get's up to me and starts talking again. I just put in my earphones turned away from him and went to do my second set. Didn't hear from him again the rest of the w/o.



Strong W/O, and good job on staying dedicated to your lifts. Sometimes you just have to be selfish and come off as an ahole. Most people don't understand your not in the gym to talk. I'm the same way, I lift during my lunch hour at work, so I have to get in and out as quickly as possible. My chit chat is kept to hey. After a few weeks, people got the gist and leave me alone.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When I started my w/o, some guy I always see in there came up to me and started asking me questions about how I like management (new) and all. Then how upset he is with them as well as a bunch of others and they are petitioning to get rid of the new manager (whom I like, let's me store my equimpment there at the gym). I kept trying to get to my speed deads but he kept talking. Finally he walked away and I did my first set. As I finished, after about 20 seconds he starts walking my way again. He get's up to me and starts talking again. I just put in my earphones turned away from him and went to do my second set. Didn't hear from him again the rest of the w/o.


   That's about the best response you can give a guy like that.  The only thing else you can ask if is he will go away too, just because you don't like him.  That would be fair, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2005)

Go Rocco !!! 

You *PR*ing S.O.B.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

Look at all those PR's my Friend, awesome job!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually, Rocco, the Tate presses dont seem to be making a big difference in my bench, but they ARE making a big difference in my presses.  I have backed off the bench, only doing rack benching and reverse grip bench.  Bench messes with my shoulders too much to really put forth the dedication to increase my bench to BIG numbers.  Not worth it to me... i am having too much fun with clean and jerks and moving towards the oly stuff.  
   Ever train the bench reverse-grip style?  I love it. I dropped quite a few pounds off my bench, but I am seeing new growth and am feeling more comfortable in the shoulder area.
   Good work on the PR's... you'd be an awesome workout partner.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great looking workout there Rocco!   (though I can't beleive you didn't answer my question!)
> 
> also...thanks for the encouragement in my journal!


Haha, I didn't know what to say. Sometimes my wit is out the door  No problem for the encouragement, you know I care about you and I completely understand how you feel. 



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Strong W/O, and good job on staying dedicated to your lifts. Sometimes you just have to be selfish and come off as an ahole. Most people don't understand your not in the gym to talk. I'm the same way, I lift during my lunch hour at work, so I have to get in and out as quickly as possible. My chit chat is kept to hey. After a few weeks, people got the gist and leave me alone.


Yeah, thanks blu. Normally I indulge people and let them talk, but with speed work it's crucial not to rest longer than 45 - 60 sec and I wasn't about to let that idiot ruin my w/o. You can make friends in the gym but people also need to be respectful. Nothing about my attitude/expressions/or body language says "Hey, talk to me" when I start my w/o.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> That's about the best response you can give a guy like that. The only thing else you can ask if is he will go away too, just because you don't like him. That would be fair, right?


Haha, I shoulda asked him that! 



			
				Legion said:
			
		

> Actually, Rocco, the Tate presses dont seem to be making a big difference in my bench, but they ARE making a big difference in my presses. I have backed off the bench, only doing rack benching and reverse grip bench. Bench messes with my shoulders too much to really put forth the dedication to increase my bench to BIG numbers. Not worth it to me... i am having too much fun with clean and jerks and moving towards the oly stuff.
> Ever train the bench reverse-grip style? I love it. I dropped quite a few pounds off my bench, but I am seeing new growth and am feeling more comfortable in the shoulder area.
> Good work on the PR's... you'd be an awesome workout partner..


That's cool your moving towards the Oly lifts. They are a bit to much for me I think, I'd break my back or drop the BB on my head LOL. I've tried reverse grip but it always hurt my wrists A LOT so I didn't stick with them. You'd definately be a good w/o partner too, Thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*CG Speed Bench, very close grip-*
135 x 3 ( 2 sets )
145 x 3 ( 6 sets )

*Plate Raise-*
45 x 6
45 x 6
50 x 6
55 x 6 *PR* (barely got last rep)

*Side Cable Raise-*
40 x 12
45 x 12

*Skulls, heavy SS w/ light-*
105 x 2 *PR* SS 50 x 12
115 x 2 *PR* SS 50 x 12
115 x 2 *PR* SS 50 x 12

*Dip Machine-*
320 x 10
330 x 10
330 x 8

Good w/o. Those Skulls killed my arms. I got 115 but both reps were slow and pushing it


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice w/o. SS skulls with more skulls just sounds painful. Hope you don't have chest/tri exercises tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Speed Squat, alternating between Sumo and Conventional-*
> 245 x 2 ( 2 sets )
> 255 x 2 ( 4 sets )
> 265 x 2 ( 2 sets )
> ...



Nice going Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Another great looking wo Rocco  


Watch those skulls buddy


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy Cow! Nice weight on those skulls...makes me hurt just THINKING about pushing that much weight!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2005)

It just dawned on me that we're on the same schedule.  And you're almost doubling me on the skulls.  Do you know what you are you weighing these days?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2005)

Man, you're blowing up the PRs. 

For your big deads coming up, pick a stance. When you reach your PR, or (and I doubt this) find a weight you can't pull, switch stances and try it. I think either stance you use you're going to set your new PR...seems to be your trend the last few weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice w/o. SS skulls with more skulls just sounds painful. Hope you don't have chest/tri exercises tomorrow


Haha, nope. Just deads. It was pretty painful 



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Nice going Rocco!!!


Thanks buddy!



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Another great looking wo Rocco
> 
> 
> Watch those skulls buddy


Thanks Gary, maybe if I hit my skull I'll get smarter 





			
				Billie said:
			
		

> Holy Cow! Nice weight on those skulls...makes me hurt just THINKING about pushing that much weight!


Thanks Billie. It was slow and painful 



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> It just dawned on me that we're on the same schedule. And you're almost doubling me on the skulls. Do you know what you are you weighing these days?


Cool, I guess we are on the same schedule. Remember though, your doing more reps with your skulls. Right now I weigh 218, coming down from 223. By the contest I'd like to be 213-215.



			
				SF AKA "THE MAN" said:
			
		

> Man, you're blowing up the PRs.
> 
> For your big deads coming up, pick a stance. When you reach your PR, or (and I doubt this) find a weight you can't pull, switch stances and try it. I think either stance you use you're going to set your new PR...seems to be your trend the last few weeks


Thanks Adam. I was nervous about the expectations going to the gym today LOL. Got some good videos!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*Warning: I switched to nights last night, so I only got 3 hours of sleep today!!!*

*Deads, Sumo Style-*
205 x 5
245 x 3
285 x 2
330 x 1
370 x 1
395 x 1 *PR*
410 x 1 *PR* (slow, see video)

*Dead, Conventional-*
420 x 1 *PR*
435 x miss (See video)

*Good AM-*
205 x 2 ( 3 sets )
215 x 2 ( 2 sets )
225 x 2

*Hypers with bar on back-*
Purple Band + 45 x 5 ( 2 sets )
Purple Band + 55 x 5 ( 3 sets )

*GHR-*  
10 x 8 ( 3 sets )

*One Leg Ham Curl-*
60 x 12
60 x 11
50 x 12
50 x 11

*Videos-* 
395 Sumo 
410 Sumo 
420 Conventional 
435 Failed

Great w/o today. I was worried about the lack of sleep but I'm very happy with what was done. I think I coulda gotten 435 fine on a good day!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2005)

> 395 x 1 PR







> 410x1







> 420x1





That is simply outstanding! From not budging 380ish to pulling 420 relatively easy. It's incredible. Simply incredible.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like an awesome workout there Rocco.  PRs on deadlifts are my favorite.  Moving solidly into the 400s now.  You will be at 5 plates in no time my friend.

Based on your videos, I would definitely say that your lower back is your weakness in this lift.  However, with movements like good mornings and weighted hyperextensions, you'll turn that into a strong point in no time!  My lower back was a weakness for soooo long doing Westside.  Not until recently did the lockout portion of my deadlift become the issue.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *395 x 1 PR
> 410 x 1 PR (slow, see video)
> 
> Dead, Conventional-
> ...


*

 Nice job on the dead PR's. 420 conventional dead is awesome my man.*


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like an awesome workout there Rocco.  PRs on deadlifts are my favorite.  Moving solidly into the 400s now.  You will be at 5 plates in no time my friend.
> 
> Based on your videos, I would definitely say that your lower back is your weakness in this lift.  However, with movements like good mornings and weighted hyperextensions, you'll turn that into a strong point in no time!  My lower back was a weakness for soooo long doing Westside.  Not until recently did the lockout portion of my deadlift become the issue.




I don't know if it is just the weaknes in the lower back.  Like i said in the thread, it looks like a lack of technique also.  he is rounded out from the start of the lift.  It looks like a lack of flexablility and a lack of getting good set up. 

 Position creates power Rock.  If you are yanking that weight with that form think what you can do when you really get your lower back strength, flexability and technique in line!   Fuck it though...that was still a passable lift.

Post a video of your good mornings.  I would like to see the form on those too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

First of all, a big  on the *PRs*.

P-funk, do you think the starting position is due to lack of flexibility in the hamstrings?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> First of all, a big  on the *PRs*.
> 
> P-funk, do you think the starting position is due to lack of flexibility in the hamstrings?




could be a couple things:

lack of flexability in the hamstrings
lack of flexability in the spine
not sitting back enough at the start

also, having scoliosis doesn't help him but he is not pushing with his legs enough and lifting with his back to much.  If he can get his legs into he will pull a lot more weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know if it is just the weaknes in the lower back.  Like i said in the thread, it looks like a lack of technique also.  he is rounded out from the start of the lift.  It looks like a lack of flexablility and a lack of getting good set up.



The only reason I said that is that his hips came up really fast, which often indicates a weakness of the lower back.  The movement should really be intiated by a bit of lumbar spinal extension.  There is some hip extension too, but the hips should stay low.  You're right though, the setup could've been a little better.  He practically stiff-legged it.  

My suggestion to improve the setup is to not grab the bar until you are down, and don't dwell when you're down low.  Sit back like you do with the squat, and keep your back upright.  It's going to be hard to reach the bar, and you're going to feel a stretch in your hamstrings.  Keep sitting back until you finally come in contact with the bar, grab firmly, and begin the pull by moving your torso back (Again, imagine shoving your head into your traps).  If you wait too long you kill that bit of stored kinetic energy and it makes driving up harder.  This should also give you better leverage out of the hole.

Have you ever seen Andy Bolton pull?  He just drops down, grabs the bitch, and pulls, all really fast.  He pulls low-mid 900s.

Not to discredit your lift Rocco!  It was still a great pull.  Sorry if I sound critical, I just hope to offer you some information to make your next 30-40 pound PR jump.  Haha!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

> Not to discredit your lift Rocco! It was still a great pull. Sorry if I sound critical, I just hope to offer you some information to make your next 30-40 pound PR jump. Haha!



yea, that is the main thing.  Shit happens when you take max attempts.  It happens to all of us.  If the lift passes then that is all that matters.  However these are just somethings that you may want to focus on so that you can surpass your personal bests even further.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

Rocco ,

Fantastic wo !!!  I know nothing of the technical stuff but sounds like you will be pulling like a Beast when you get it all down  

Oh , did you pay full price for that haircut ? j/k


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh , did you pay full price for that haircut ? j/k


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Rocco.  Thank you for posting the videos.  I'm working on some myself, I need some form help.  Its good to see vids of members training, it makes it more personal for the rest of us, and is a definate motivation.  It also helps YOU to visualize yourself during future lifts, giving you a mental frame of reference to build from.   Awesome job, excellent goals, and your PR's are really racking up.  Hell yeah.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice work Rocco!  Very impressive!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks very much for the suport and critiques everyone. I post the videos because I know my form needs work on and I really appreciate everyone's help. 

Here is the Good Morning Form- 205lb Good Morning


----------



## Du (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice work. 

Whats the ink on your leg of?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 22, 2005)

My back hurts just watchin you my Friend, Great job Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Du. It's an eagle carrying an sword with the sun in the background. One of my favorites. 

Haha, thanks Angel


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Saturday Fever*

Hey buddy. Went to do my ME Bench today, just not happening. Right arm hurt too much, thought I could work through it but then decided not to push it. Not sure what inflamed it, the 3 possibilities are - Skulls, Dips, or the heavy Deads. I'm going to the Doc tomorrow for treatment on it, I'll ask his opinion. 

That being said, I've got 2 weeks to Competition now. How is the next 2 weeks going to look and be structured? At some point I'd like to work on Deads a bit more and practice sitting back and down more before the competition. But I'm all yours, I know the last 2 weeks are kinda critical to the competition.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

hey Rocco...do you think you can email me the vids?? I can't seem to get them to load once I get to the page...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, intensity has to drop slightly the last week or so because you want your body to be rested but ready. That said, let's work only to 3RMs on ME days. Let's set this for the week:

ME Bench

Incline Bench
work to 3RM

Tate Press
3 sets of 8

Rope Pushdowns
4 sets of 6

Side/Front Raise Superset
3 sets of 8

DE Bench Day

Speed Decline
8 sets of 3

OH Press (DB or BB)
4 sets of 6

DB Skulls
2 sets of 20

Machine Side Laterals
5 sets of 5

ME Sq/DL

Deads (stance halfway between sumo and conventional)
work to 1RM

notes: you goal and focus on these is to establish and arch in your back like a squat setup and hold it throughout the lift. when you can't maintain the arch, you're finished.

Hypers (use your bands)
5 sets of 5

notes: if you have someone available, have them press down on your shoulders and fight the negatives.

Pull-Throughs (watch the nuts)
2 sets of 12

Abs
100 reps

DE Sq/DL

Speed Deads
8 sets of 2 (again, focus on the arch holding)

SLDL
6 sets of 4 (arch!)

Hypers
2 sets of 50 (i'm so sorry  )

One-legged Ham Curls
3 sets of 12

Abs
as many as you can do


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Hypers
> 2 sets of 50 (i'm so sorry  )


 HAHAHA, Have fun with that Rocco


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Pull-Throughs (watch the nuts)
> 2 sets of 12



Yeah really.  I always disliked this movement because of that, but it's certainly effective.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2005)

I actually have that problem with the hyper extension stand at my gym... I had to lower the pads to barely above my knees.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heya rocco!  How goes it in here?  Theres got to be like 3 new pages since I've last posted LOL but from what I've caught up on it looks like your kickin ass!  

Whens the next meet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Rocco...do you think you can email me the vids?? I can't seem to get them to load once I get to the page...


Consider it done babe 



> Well, intensity has to drop slightly the last week or so because you want your body to be rested but ready. That said, let's work only to 3RMs on ME days. Let's set this for the week:
> Hypers
> 2 sets of 50 (i'm so sorry  )


Just in time, thanks Adam!! Oh, and are you smoking something?!? 2 sets of 50 for Hypers LOL?!??! Wow, tried my best today. Didn't hit 50 but what I did do kept me from walking for about 10 minutes   



			
				Sean said:
			
		

> HAHAHA, Have fun with that Rocco


You JERK  It wasn't fun at all!!!!



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Yeah really. I always disliked this movement because of that, but it's certainly effective.


Me too. I think it's a great exercise to use for warming up as well.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heya rocco! How goes it in here? Theres got to be like 3 new pages since I've last posted LOL but from what I've caught up on it looks like your kickin ass!


Heya Dead!! Thanks buddy, next comp is Nov. 5. 2 Saturdays from now


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heya man best of luck to ya!  Thats 2 days after my birthday!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2005)

YEah I am looking forward to seeing the numbers you throw up at that meet.  You have made some awesome progression over the time I have known you.  

Keep at it


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

*DE Deads*

*Speed Deads, focusing on keeping arch and dropping hips-*
225 x 2 ( 5 sets )
245 x 2 ( 3 sets )

*SLDL-*
315 x 4 (3 sets)
325 x 4
335 x 4
345 x 4 *PR*

*Hypers, (yeah right SF  )*
0 x 25
0 x 16
0 x 15
0 x 16 I couldn't walk for about 10 min afterwards my back hurt and was so pumped

*1 Leg Ham Curl-*
70 x 12 (2 sets)
60 x 12

*WG Cable Row-*
120 x 8
130 x 8
140 x 8
150 x 8
160 x 6

*Decline Situp-*
30 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 6

*Naut Crunch-*
80 x 10
115 x 10
130 x 10

*Power Crunch-*
0 x 10 Each side

*Rope Crunch-*
90 x 17
90 x 10

Good w/o today. It was hard doing the Deads that way, I think it's inflexibility and not how I normally do my deads.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

bet your back is aching from deads and hypers. Nice job my man


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Hypers, (yeah right SF  )*
> 0 x 25
> 0 x 16
> 0 x 15
> 0 x 16 I couldn't walk for about 10 min afterwards my back hurt and was so pumped



But you weren't even using any weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> YEah I am looking forward to seeing the numbers you throw up at that meet.  You have made some awesome progression over the time I have known you.
> 
> Keep at it


Thanks Iain. I'm pretty nervous about it, I keep thinking I'm going to bomb and lift less than the last one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> bet your back is aching from deads and hypers. Nice job my man


My hams are sore from the SLDL's but back is doing fine now. After I went through that period where my back ALWAYS hurt, it hardly ever hurts after a w/o now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> But you weren't even using any weight.


Your so mean


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain. I'm pretty nervous about it, I keep thinking I'm going to bomb and lift less than the last one.


*No Freakin' way man !!!!  You are a Beast !!!!  *


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

WHAT???????? only 171 reps??? I know you had 29 more in ya!!

(by the way.....thanks babe!!     )


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 25, 2005)

Great session!

This week should give you the last bits of prep your lower back may need and assist with some flexibility. For the meet, you'll definitely want to do things the way you normally do because, well, the way you do your lifts now i going to score you some much improved numbers. And assuming you don't give up powerlifting after this meet, you've got some tweaks and twerks to get a groove for for the next meet.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Great session!
> 
> This week should give you the last bits of prep your lower back may need and assist with some flexibility. For the meet, you'll definitely want to do things the way you normally do because, well, the way you do your lifts now i going to score you some much improved numbers. And assuming you don't give up powerlifting after this meet, you've got some tweaks and twerks to get a groove for for the next meet.




that is a really important point.  If you try and change the way you do things for your meet you will shoot yourself in the foot.  DO what you do and work on it later.  Like, I know I have to change my snatch technique around but I have to get through this contest first before I start (or re-start) breaking it down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *No Freakin' way man !!!!  You are a Beast !!!!  *


Haha, thanks Gary. I'll try to remember that 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> WHAT???????? only 171 reps??? I know you had 29 more in ya!!
> 
> (by the way.....thanks babe!! )


Haha, I was so tired I didn't want to do abs at all!!!! And no problem 



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Great session!
> 
> This week should give you the last bits of prep your lower back may need and assist with some flexibility. For the meet, you'll definitely want to do things the way you normally do because, well, the way you do your lifts now i going to score you some much improved numbers. And assuming you don't give up powerlifting after this meet, you've got some tweaks and twerks to get a groove for for the next meet.
> !


Thanks Adam. What is next week going to look like? And I was wondering if for ME Squat/Dead, I could do 1/2 squats again. I think I need a confidence booster, feels like it's been awhile since squatting and I'm freaking a bit. 



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> that is a really important point. If you try and change the way you do things for your meet you will shoot yourself in the foot. DO what you do and work on it later. Like, I know I have to change my snatch technique around but I have to get through this contest first before I start (or re-start) breaking it down.


Gotcha  I'll do it the same then. When is your competition Patrick? Lisa and I are talking about coming up to New York after New Years btw. Hopefully we can get together.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2005)

*DE Bench*

*Decline Speed Bench-*
155 x 3 ( 2 sets )
165 x 3 ( 2 sets )
175 x 3 ( 2 sets )
185 x 3 ( 2 sets )

*MP-*
115 x 6 ( 4 sets )

*DB Skulls-*
15 x 20
17.5 x 12, rest 10 sec, 4, rest 10 sec, 4

*Machine Side Lateral-*
55 x 5
65 x 5
75 x 5 ( 3 sets )

Then I just put 225 on flat bench to see what it would feel like. It felt heavy. I'm concerned I haven't done flat bench in a little while, am I out of the groove for that? Should I be concerned about the comp?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Gotcha  I'll do it the same then. When is your competition Patrick? Lisa and I are talking about coming up to New York after New Years btw. Hopefully we can get together.




this sat. is the mets.

I may be here for new years.  not sure yet.  defenitly not my favorite place for new years eve though.




> Then I just put 225 on flat bench to see what it would feel like. It felt heavy. I'm concerned I haven't done flat bench in a little while, am I out of the groove for that? Should I be concerned about the comp?



bad idea to do that!

Have you been doing your max lifts?
Have you been doing your speed work?

If so....relax...trust yourself and when you reach for it it will be there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Heya rocco how goes it?!?

Still bustin your ass I see....always good to see that!!  Can'ty wait for your meet heh!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2005)

to P's response. No need to get comp anxiety, you're on the right track. Just focus on your sessions and when the meet comes, do you thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2005)

Everone gets anxious before a competitive event.  You'll do fine man.  Have you read your own journal?  You honestly should; your progress is astounding!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this sat. is the mets.
> 
> I may be here for new years.  not sure yet.  defenitly not my favorite place for new years eve though.
> 
> ...


Cool, good luck Patrick!! It'd be after New Years eve that we would come up. No way would I be there for New Years Eve, not with my anxiety LOL. 

I know, BAD DAVID  I need to relax, I'm just already freaking out. Thanks Patrick.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heya rocco how goes it?!?
> 
> Still bustin your ass I see....always good to see that!! Can'ty wait for your meet heh!


Hey Dead. Thanks buddy!!! I can't wait for it to be over. 



			
				SF said:
			
		

> to P's response. No need to get comp anxiety, you're on the right track. Just focus on your sessions and when the meet comes, do you thing.





			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Everone gets anxious before a competitive event. You'll do fine man. Have you read your own journal? You honestly should; your progress is astounding!


Thanks Cowpimp. I just keep thinking I've lost it already or my attaining some goal was just a fluke of the day and I'm going to bomb at the comp. I know that's not rational thinking, but I'm not always very rational LOL!
Thanks Adam


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Quick Help*

I missed the gym today for ME Squat/Dead. No sleep AT ALL last night so I called off work, got ready for the gym but I'm so dizzy and tired I decided that was a bad idea.

I need to know how hard to push it from now to Saturday. Do I do ME Squat/Dead tomorrow night after work? Do I still do ME Bench which would be on Monday or is that too soon to the competition? Help me!!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 28, 2005)

Hit it hard tomorrow bud and get some well deserved rest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hit it hard tomorrow bud and get some well deserved rest.


Thanks Blu.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

*ME Dead/Squat*

*1/2 Squat-*
185 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 2
315 x 1
340 x 1
365 x 1
375 x 1 *PR*
395 x 1 *PR*
405 x 1 *PR*
*Dropped the pin about 3 inches-*
405 x 0 (Was tired, w/o after 13 hour work day. Think I sat back too much, ended up in a GM position)

*Hypers-*
Purple Band + 65 x 5 ( 4 sets )
Purple Band + 75 x 4 *PR*

*Pull-thru's-*
100 x 12 ( 2 sets )

ABS

*Decline Sit-up-*
35 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 7

*Side Bend DB-*
75 x 8
80 x 8

*Roman Chair Sit-up-*
0 x 10
0 x 10

*Cadex Crunch-*
20 x 12

Didn't have anything left in me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

*A bit sad*

Alright, so my wife won't be able to make it to my competition for good reasons. No one from my powerlifting team. And my family won't make it. So I'll be all by myself there.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok , I can understand the wife not being there but the team ?  

Whats up with that ?  you know your buds here will be there in spirit


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 29, 2005)

Sucks about your pals. But your sessions are looking solid! Alone or not, you'll be in good company. I've never seen a meet where everyone wasn't rooting for each other. 

Oh, and don't look too soon, you're approaching your August 06 goals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , I can understand the wife not being there but the team ?
> 
> Whats up with that ?  you know your buds here will be there in spirit


Thanks Gary. It's a pretty loose team


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Sucks about your pals. But your sessions are looking solid! Alone or not, you'll be in good company. I've never seen a meet where everyone wasn't rooting for each other.
> 
> Oh, and don't look too soon, you're approaching your August 06 goals.


Hey Adam! Thanks I appreciate it. Yeah, the last meet was very supportive. I think it's my parents that piss me off the most. They never went to my HS events, and they haven't been to anything special to me since. I asked them to go about 2 months ago, plenty of notice and they just called today to say they forgot about other plans they had. Whatever 

So what should the rest of the week look like Adam? I won't be able to hit the gym tomorrow or Wed. And when should we pick my openers and talk about those things?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't you love when you do anything with extra plates on the bar?  Anything involving 4 plates is something to be proud of.  PRs ahoy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't you love when you do anything with extra plates on the bar?  Anything involving 4 plates is something to be proud of.  PRs ahoy!


Haha, I was just happy to be able to unrack 405!!! But then I was so disappointed I couldn't do a 3/4 squat with it


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I was just happy to be able to unrack 405!!!



I find that 405 on the delts and back feels much heavier than holding 405 in my hands.  Looks like you're well prepped for your contest.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

any idea of openers or what you want your last attempt to be?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Heya man looking good!  Wish I could offer some help but all I can offer is support bud!  I'm here rootin ya on man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

I think his goals are for 2006...not November 6....I could be wrong though


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I find that 405 on the delts and back feels much heavier than holding 405 in my hands.  Looks like you're well prepped for your contest.


I think to me it feels much heavier either way  Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> any idea of openers or what you want your last attempt to be?


For openers I was thinking of doing my last lift at the last competition.

For Squat I got to 305, I'd like to open with 305 or 315. My goal is to hit 350, I know I can get 335 so that may be my 2nd attempt.

Bench I got 240. I'd like to open with 250 depending on how the arm feels. I've gotten 275 so my goal is to hit 280-290 hopefully.

For Dead I got 405, I'd like to open with that. I've gotten 420 since, for the meet I'd like to hit 450. 

Does that sound like good openers? Obviously my 3rd attempts will depend on how I'm doing with the 2nd attempt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man looking good!  Wish I could offer some help but all I can offer is support bud!  I'm here rootin ya on man!


Thanks Dead!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think his goals are for 2006...not November 6....I could be wrong though


Hey Babe  Who is this directed to?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> For openers I was thinking of doing my last lift at the last competition.
> 
> For Squat I got to 305, I'd like to open with 305 or 315. My goal is to hit 350, I know I can get 335 so that may be my 2nd attempt.
> 
> ...


Damn Rocco ,
You truly have turned into a Beast !!!  Good Luck bud


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Rocco ,
> You truly have turned into a Beast !!!  Good Luck bud


Thanks Gary, I need it


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

Openers look good to me bud, I believe you've found your niche with westside and powerlifting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Last Workout*

Arlight, did my last workout today. Nobody had any suggestions about what to do this week and SF hasn't answered so I thought I'd do a run through of the competition just working up to my openers. Went just fine...

*Squat-* 
155 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 2
250 x 1
285 x 1
300 x 1
315 x 1

*Bench-*
125 x 5
150 x 3
175 x 2
200 x 1
225 x 1
240 x 1
250 x 1 (strong rep)

*Dead, conventional-*
205 x 5
245 x 3
285 x 2
325 x 1
370 x 1
390 x 1
410 x 1

That was all. Now off to the Doc and get some treatment. 

I also tried front squats just for fun. That was a joke. 45lb bar and I had trouble getting 1 rep  I kept wanting to lean forward.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Openers look good to me bud, I believe you've found your niche with westside and powerlifting.


Thanks Blu. I'm actually planning to take a break from Westside for a month or so after the comp. I really like doing it but I think I'm burning out mentally and CNS wise. I've done it non-stop since June, not even a break after my last comp. I'm still thinking of doing something like your doing or of the like.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe the Hybrid Hypertrohpy routine would complement Westside very well, but I will leave that up to you and SF.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

the week of contest I go very very light.  Working up to about 10-20kgs (20-40lbs) less then what my opening attempt will be.  I feel like going any higher than that just means that I am not confident in myself.  Also,  I do less volume and just try and stay comfortable and work on making my movements clean and crisp and stretching out.  The active rest that week usually translates to a strong day come contest.

For openers I always say open with a weight that you know you can hit for a double and then move on from there.  It is best to go with the sure shot to make sure you don't bomb out and just get some points on the board.  You want to feel comfortable and not get stressed by missing your opening attempt.  So I just take something that I can easily hit and then I get a better idea about how I feel that day, how I feel on that specific platform, how I feel infront of that crowd, how the equiptment feels (the bars the plates, etc..), the atmoshpere.  I just take note and the prepare for my next lift.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck Rocco...I'm rooting for ya sweetie!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck sir.  Whatever the results, you have made some serious progress in the past few months, and you should be proud regardless!  Nonetheless, I'm sure you'll kick some ass.  If anything, that contest is only going to amplify the PR you would get if you were just training.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Heys bud those are some solid #'s your going into comp with!  Hoppe you kick some ass bro!

I don't know much about powerlifting but what Pat said makes a shit load of sense to me just from a workout perspective.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2005)

Kick some ass David!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Squat-*
> 155 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 2
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say you're ready.  I'll be there in spirit cheering you on.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry about being an absentee. Life threw me a great curve this week, one which I responded to by taking a much needed vacation and heading north to see some friends.

Your session looked very good. You're on par to establish a solid new total PR, and all this work hasn't even included the "at the comp adrenaline rush" that somehow helps add a few extra pounds here and there. Stay confident, stay loose and blow it up this weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Best of wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the week of contest I go very very light.  Working up to about 10-20kgs (20-40lbs) less then what my opening attempt will be.  I feel like going any higher than that just means that I am not confident in myself.  Also,  I do less volume and just try and stay comfortable and work on making my movements clean and crisp and stretching out.  The active rest that week usually translates to a strong day come contest.
> 
> For openers I always say open with a weight that you know you can hit for a double and then move on from there.  It is best to go with the sure shot to make sure you don't bomb out and just get some points on the board.  You want to feel comfortable and not get stressed by missing your opening attempt.  So I just take something that I can easily hit and then I get a better idea about how I feel that day, how I feel on that specific platform, how I feel infront of that crowd, how the equiptment feels (the bars the plates, etc..), the atmoshpere.  I just take note and the prepare for my next lift.


Good to know, thanks Patrick. Damage already done, I guess I was feeling insecure about my lifts LOL! Do you think my openers are too high compared to what I want to end up lifting for 2nd and 3rd attempts?



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> Good luck Rocco...I'm rooting for ya sweetie!!


Thanks!! I appreciate it Billie. You've been great to me! 



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Good luck sir. Whatever the results, you have made some serious progress in the past few months, and you should be proud regardless! Nonetheless, I'm sure you'll kick some ass. If anything, that contest is only going to amplify the PR you would get if you were just training.


Thanks Cow, I hope it goes well! I'm so nervous now, but I guess that's good...ups the adrenaline 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heys bud those are some solid #'s your going into comp with! Hoppe you kick some ass bro!
> 
> I don't know much about powerlifting but what Pat said makes a shit load of sense to me just from a workout perspective.
> !


Thanks buddy, I appreciate all your support!



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Kick some ass David!


Hey Jake, I miss you dude  Thanks a bunch!



			
				Cappie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd say you're ready. I'll be there in spirit cheering you on.


Thanks Captain, it's nice having you all for my friends!



			
				SF said:
			
		

> Sorry about being an absentee. Life threw me a great curve this week, one which I responded to by taking a much needed vacation and heading north to see some friends.
> 
> Your session looked very good. You're on par to establish a solid new total PR, and all this work hasn't even included the "at the comp adrenaline rush" that somehow helps add a few extra pounds here and there. Stay confident, stay loose and blow it up this weekend.


No worries at all buddy. Everything alright? Do you think my openers and all look good?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Best of wishes to you my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

> Do you think my openers are too high compared to what I want to end up lifting for 2nd and 3rd attempts?



Don't know.  I have never competed in powerlifting so I am unsure of what a typical jump in weight is between attempts.  In olympic lifting typically you open with a weight.  Your second attempt is then 5-10kgs (10-20lbs) or sometimes 12.5kgs more than your opener and then if you make that your final attempt is anywhere from 2.5-10kg more than that.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2005)

Kick some ass tomorrow   There will be some serious PR's at this meet.  Awesome job


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 4, 2005)

Open with a safety weight. Something you know you can get to avoid bombing. Your second attempt is generally your gym PR, and your third lift is where you go for it.

As far as jumps in weight between attempts, go with the same idea I use for the gym. No more than 30lb jumps between sets. So if your 2nd attempt, gym PR, is 250, maybe open with 225.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck bud


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm always late for everything these days.  Best of luck Rock.  From what you wrote about bench, I would open with 215 to get on the board and take a trial run, 240, then 265-275 depending on how you feel.  Notice I recommend going lower then the other guys until the final attempt.  I sincerely believe most people use up too much energy in the early rounds.  I know a 400 lb+ bencher that told me he used 275, 335 then 440 in his last event.  Figure out those percentages :0.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

good luck David!!!!!!!!! I know you will do great!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Powerlifting Competition Results*

Well, I got a new trophy  First place for my weight again, 2 others in my category. It was a tough meet because there was NOOOOOOOO music!!!   

*Squat-* Last time I ended with 305. 

*This time: 1st- 305, 2nd- 335, 3rd- 350 PR * 

Remember, for this the rules are pretty far below parallel.

*Bench-* Last time I ended with 240.

*This time: 1st- 250, 2nd- 275 Miss, 3rd- 275 Miss. We'll talk about this in a moment.*

*Deadlift-*  Last time I ended with 400

*This time: 1st- 410, 2nd- 450, 3rd- 470 PR!!!!!*

*Last total- 945lbs*
_*Today- 1,070lbs= 125lb improvement*_ (shoulda been more with bench)

Alright, bench. I should have had 275 for 2nd attempt. I've gotten it in training. I think my problem was going to wider on the bar than normal. My thought process was to go narrower in training and then wider would make it that much easier in competition. However I think I lost my tightness in the hole that wide, though I didn't figure that out until a few hours after the lifting  Overall I'm pretty happy!!!

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and a huge thanks to SF for all of your help. You took a lot of time out of your schedule helping me and I really appreciate it!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

Great Job!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Hell yeah man, nice improvement!  I like that pull in particular.  470 is damned good.

I see where you're going with the bench press.  It's about specificity though.  You got lost when you tried to change things up without any practice.  It's okay though, you should still be very happy!

You plan on doing some more PL meets in the future?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2005)

If you keep this up, you'll need another bookcase just for your trophies.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice harware, Rocco!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome job, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome!  Love those deads.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Cool Looking trophy Rocco    

You are doing so damn good it's incredible !!!!!!!  Man I am so happy for you . Hell I've got goosebumps just thinking about how you must of felt . 
Damn proud of you man


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 5, 2005)

I may have missed this earlier in the thread, but for powerlifting, how many days do you rest and how close before a meet do you go for any 1rep max attempts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Great Job!!


Thanks Patrick!



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Hell yeah man, nice improvement! I like that pull in particular. 470 is damned good.
> 
> I see where you're going with the bench press. It's about specificity though. You got lost when you tried to change things up without any practice. It's okay though, you should still be very happy!
> 
> You plan on doing some more PL meets in the future?


Thanks Cow, I definately plan on keeping up the powerlifting. That's my sport now. I'd like to work some on hypertrophy as well, don't think I've done much with that lately. We should do a meet together, you'll love the experience!



			
				Captain said:
			
		

> If you keep this up, you'll need another bookcase just for your trophies.


Ummmm, no. They stay in my trunk, Lisa doesn't think they look good in the apartment  J/K. I'll have to find a place for them, maybe in the closet 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice harware, Rocco! Well done!


Thanks Pylon!!



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Awesome job, way to go my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel, I'm happy with the meet!



			
				JD said:
			
		

> Awesome! Love those deads.


Hey Paul, I can't tell you how nice it is to see you in here! Thanks for your earlier post, I didn't see it till after the meet though LOL. How's everything going?



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Cool Looking trophy Rocco
> 
> You are doing so damn good it's incredible !!!!!!! Man I am so happy for you . Hell I've got goosebumps just thinking about how you must of felt .
> Damn proud of you man


Thanks Gary!! The thing I like most about this is not the weight I lifted but the fact I followed through. As most everyone knows on IM, I'm not the best at following through or completing things. But this is my second competition now and trust me, I wanted to back out so badly for the last 2 weeks but I wouldn't let myself. I hope I can apply this in other areas of my life as well.



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> I may have missed this earlier in the thread, but for powerlifting, how many days do you rest and how close before a meet do you go for any 1rep max attempts?


Ummm, I think it depends on yourself. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but for before a meet I don't think you should go for 1 rep max at least 1.5-2 weeks before the competition. 

As far as rest days that depends largely on what kind of training you are doing, your intensity, what your "rest" is really like, how your diet is etc. For me I was resting 3 days out of the week.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2005)

taking a week off?  let the joints recover?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2005)

*New Routine/Need Help*

Hey Patrick. I'm going to do the following split-

Power/Speed
Strength
Off
Hypertrophy

I think that would be best with work right now and a nice break from Westside. Can you help me with setting up how to put the routines together? What kind of reps, exercises, how many, the intensity etc for these different days? 

I won't start until Thursday, maybe we can talk about 1 day each day? Starting with Power/Speed. Are we talking mainly speed Deads/Bench/Squat and the like as with Westside or are there more training principles/exercises we incorporate on this day?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick. I'm going to do the following split-
> 
> Power/Speed
> Strength
> ...





Rocco- yes.  I will help you.  I think you should take a week off to let your joints recover or just train a few times this week (2-3 at most!) with some active rest workouts to prevent stiffness.  Just move through some ROM's with lighter weights to allow your joints some recovery.  To prevent pattern overload it would be wise to do things that you don't normally do.  Maybe like....push ups, cable flyes, light leg press, BW lunges...etc....


Then start fresh next week.

For the three days it is pretty self explainatory.  Hypertrophy and Strength day are pretty easy to grasp.  Exercise selection would be up to you and we would just have to tweak the volume and intensity to make it work.

Power day can get a little more involved.  I know you are used to doing power training with low intensities (70%) and low reps (2-3) for higher amounts of sets (8-12).  That is gret and that is the westside way.  You can keep that if you want for two of the exercises but raise the intensity of them just a bit and make sure you are moving quickly.  (ie...start your workout with speed bench (80-90%x2x3-5sets) and box squat (80-90%x2x3-5sets).).  From there you can choose to work on other the things that may not be totally specific to the actual powerlifting (ie one max rep) but are specific to increasing your force output over a greater amount of time wich in turn will help you (a) increase your anerobic conditioning (which could help to handle heavier loads in training with greater ease) and (b) to teach you how to apply maximum power for a greater amount of time then say <1sec which can help you when the weight gets heavy you a time when you might not normally lock out a heavy bench press but now you could train that capacity.  Your intensity and volume for this would be 75-85%x3-5repsx3-5sets.

So, for starters here are the basic guidlines you may want to follow for each day:

power day (DE)
single effort work- 80-90% x 1-2reps x 3-5 sets
maximum effort (power-endurance)- 75-85% x 3-5 reps x 3-5 sets


hypertrophy day  (assistance work)
65-85% x 6-12 reps x 3-4 sets


strength day (ME)
85-100% x 1-5 reps x 2-6 sets


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2005)

Fuckin A!  Nice job David!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 6, 2005)

125lb in what, 2 months? Fucking SUPERB!

That was an incredible meet. So much for the wondering about whether you were ready.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2005)

David...I KNEW that you would get 1st...like Gary said also, I get goosebumps thinking about what an adrenaline rush that must have been...you have NO idea how proud I am!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome job David.    

Some pretty amazing feats you have accomplished


----------



## bludevil (Nov 7, 2005)

Incredible job Rocco, not only have you found muscular strength, but it seems your building your inner strength as well. Awesome job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Power day can get a little more involved.  I know you are used to doing power training with low intensities (70%) and low reps (2-3) for higher amounts of sets (8-12).  That is gret and that is the westside way.  You can keep that if you want for two of the exercises but raise the intensity of them just a bit and make sure you are moving quickly.  (ie...start your workout with speed bench (80-90%x2x3-5sets) and box squat (80-90%x2x3-5sets).).  From there you can choose to work on other the things that may not be totally specific to the actual powerlifting (ie one max rep) but are specific to increasing your force output over a greater amount of time wich in turn will help you (a) increase your anerobic conditioning (which could help to handle heavier loads in training with greater ease) and (b) to teach you how to apply maximum power for a greater amount of time then say <1sec which can help you when the weight gets heavy you a time when you might not normally lock out a heavy bench press but now you could train that capacity.  Your intensity and volume for this would be 75-85%x3-5repsx3-5sets.
> 
> So, for starters here are the basic guidlines you may want to follow for each day:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Patrick. I'll PM or post my next w/o's and let me know if I got it or not. (it'll be a few days probably).  I may take a bit longer than 1 week off, may not get back to it till next thursday. My body took a bit of a pounding, I'm feeling it now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuckin A!  Nice job David!


Thanks Jake!!



			
				SF said:
			
		

> 125lb in what, 2 months? Fucking SUPERB!
> 
> That was an incredible meet. So much for the wondering about whether you were ready.!


Yeah, I'm really stoked about it. The meet just fueled my flames even more. Thanks again so much for your help!!



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> David...I KNEW that you would get 1st...like Gary said also, I get goosebumps thinking about what an adrenaline rush that must have been...you have NO idea how proud I am!!


Awww, thanks so much Billie.  I really appreciate all the support you show to me! The Deads were a pretty big adrenaline rush! I was beat out only by the Meet Director and not by much. If I would have known what his 3rd attempt would have been I'd have tried to beat it. However he DID know what my 3rd was LOL.



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Awesome job David.
> 
> Some pretty amazing feats you have accomplished


Thanks buddy! Now I'm just worried if I can keep the gains LOL. Always something for me to worry about!



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Incredible job Rocco, not only have you found muscular strength, but it seems your building your inner strength as well. Awesome job.


Thanks a lot. It seems like the inner strength comes a lot slower and in waves though LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Patrick. I'll PM or post my next w/o's and let me know if I got it or not. (it'll be a few days probably).  I may take a bit longer than 1 week off, may not get back to it till next thursday. My body took a bit of a pounding, I'm feeling it now.




yea, training for contest is brutal.  Don't do nothing though.  the best way to keep from stiffening up is to keep moving.  Do very light or moderate moving like walking outside for awhile, low intensity cardio.  it will help in the recovery process.  Just nothing taxing.  start when you are ready.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Holy shit rocco you did AWSOME!!!!  Sorry I wasn't here a few days ago been to busy with work and hunting season coming up!  I am so happy you did that well I knew you had it in you....congrats again!!!!

You def need some rest my friend enjoy it you deserve it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, training for contest is brutal.  Don't do nothing though.  the best way to keep from stiffening up is to keep moving.  Do very light or moderate moving like walking outside for awhile, low intensity cardio.  it will help in the recovery process.  Just nothing taxing.  start when you are ready.


Cool! Today I went to the gym and did Box Squat/Deads/Bench/Incline/Pushdowns/Rows. All were for 1-2 sets and a ridicolous low weight for 10-15 reps. I'm still pretty sore, I think this will help out a bit.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey I just noticed something. You need to change your August 06 goals to be March 06. 

Take a WELL deserved break, my friend.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 8, 2005)

This is an amazing journal.  Good job, and congratulations.    

I need to hire some of these people who have written in this journal as an online personal trainer, lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Paul, I can't tell you how nice it is to see you in here! Thanks for your earlier post, I didn't see it till after the meet though LOL. How's everything going?


And I should have mentioned how fantastic it was you 'stuck with it'!  I do know how you have the tendency to bail at the last minute.  But with these powerlifting events, you are staying focused.  

I'm doing well.  Workout wise I am just maintaining.  I can tell I'm slowly gaining fat, and dropping muscle, although my BW is the same.  Mid-December it will be exactly a year since I stopped using androgens.  I don't miss them, but then again, I miss them a LOT 

I just realized something while typing this.  Jersey needs to start a new fucking journal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Patrick- First run through*

*Power/Speed-*

Speed Bench, 3-5 sets for 2 reps. (Benched 250 at comp, so 80% is 200). 

Speed Box Squat, 3-5 sets for 2 reps. (Last time did 305, so 80% is 245). 

Military Press, 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps @ 75%

Sumo GM, 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps @ 75%

CG Decline, 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps @ 75%

T-Bar Row, 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps @ 75%

*Questions for this-*

1. For the speed, should I be going a specific speed...i.e. in 1 sec like westside, or is it just going as fast as I can at that percentage?

2. What should the RI be for the speed work, and what should it be for the other exercises?

3. Is this a fairly good set-up for this day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Hey I just noticed something. You need to change your August 06 goals to be March 06.
> 
> Take a WELL deserved break, my friend.


Thanks buddy! I thought about that, but I figured I should keep my goals where they are and if (and when) I hit them earlier, all the better!!



			
				BigD said:
			
		

> This is an amazing journal. Good job, and congratulations.
> 
> I need to hire some of these people who have written in this journal as an online personal trainer, lol.


Thanks man!! And thanks for dropping by. I'm so lucky to have the help and support in my journal I have. And your right, so much good information coming from different people!



			
				JD said:
			
		

> And I should have mentioned how fantastic it was you 'stuck with it'! I do know how you have the tendency to bail at the last minute. But with these powerlifting events, you are staying focused.
> 
> I'm doing well. Workout wise I am just maintaining. I can tell I'm slowly gaining fat, and dropping muscle, although my BW is the same. Mid-December it will be exactly a year since I stopped using androgens. I don't miss them, but then again, I miss them a LOT
> 
> I just realized something while typing this. Jersey needs to start a new fucking journal!


Thanks JD and for that recognition. Everytime I do I comp or think about it I always think about you. I hear you on the androgens, must be hard. I'd love it if you started a new journal!!!! But I don't want to be pushy  It'd be nice to hear from you on a more regular basis


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Power/Speed-*
> 
> Speed Bench, 3-5 sets for 2 reps. (Benched 250 at comp, so 80% is 200).
> 
> ...




don't start with the largest percentage number that i listed.  You need to leave yourself somewhere to go and something to build up to.  I would do your doubles with 75% for the first week or 2.  for the RI, on the doubles keep it to the standared westisde, 30-45sec.  For the stuff that has greater reps you can rest longer, like 120sec.  Just to make sure you are moving the weight quickly.  Try this workout for about 4-6 weeks.  The, we can change power day to something more like complex training (ie, supersets with max effort lifts and plyometric exercises to increase your stretch reflex and type II firing power.).  The set up looks okay, may want to drop the decline bench since you are doing bench press and overhead pressing already.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't start with the largest percentage number that i listed.  You need to leave yourself somewhere to go and something to build up to.  I would do your doubles with 75% for the first week or 2.  for the RI, on the doubles keep it to the standared westisde, 30-45sec.  For the stuff that has greater reps you can rest longer, like 120sec.  Just to make sure you are moving the weight quickly.  Try this workout for about 4-6 weeks.  The, we can change power day to something more like complex training (ie, supersets with max effort lifts and plyometric exercises to increase your stretch reflex and type II firing power.).  The set up looks okay, may want to drop the decline bench since you are doing bench press and overhead pressing already.


Alright, cool. I started at 80% because you quoted me 80-90%. So start at 75% and kinda wave it up?  

The complex training sounds interesting! I had the CG Decline in for a Tri exercise. Should I not worry about tri exercise since it's being worked in on Bench and MP or should I pick something like Tate's, Skulls or Dips?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

okay, per your request here is an example of what I would do if I were to train on this type of program with the contested powerlifting lifts instead of my olympic lifts.....for you.

First, my basic recomendations:




> So, for starters here are the basic guidlines you may want to follow for each day:
> 
> power day (DE)
> single effort work- 80-90% x 1-2reps x 3-5 sets
> ...



with that in mind.....here we go!

*
day 1- power:*
bench press- 75% x 3-5 reps x 5 reps; RI= 2-5min.
front squat- 75% x 3-5 reps x 5 reps; RI= 2-5min.
speed DL- 74% x 3-5 reps x 5 sets; RI= 2-5min.
abs/lower back

progress over the weeks up in percentage until you are at 90% for doubles.  if you are feeling fast and recovering well between sets then up the weight a little bit.  the second you slow down rack it but just make sure that you have gotten at least 3 reps.  rest and then do the next set.  as the weight gets heavier over the weeks you will then start to move into doubles with heavier weight for speed.
*
day 2- hypertrophy:*
all RI= 30-60sec
DB overhead press- 6-12 reps x 3 sets
leg press- 6-12 reps x 3 sets
pull down- 6-12 reps x 3 sets
row- 6-12 reps x 3 sets
press down- 12-15 reps x 2 sets
hammer curl- 12-15 reps x 2 sets

*day 3- rest*

*day4-
strength:*
all RI= full recovery:
rack deadlift- 85-100% 1-5 reps x 2-6 work sets  (could do sets of doubles or 
                   triples sometimes or 5x5 all out or singles.  really open to how 
                   you feel).
board press or CG bench- 85-100% 1-5 reps x 2-6 work sets 
now assistance work:
RI= 30-60sec
reps= 6-12
sets= 2-3
chin ups
rows
front raise
good mornings
etc....whatever you need work on.  Pick about 3-4 exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've got to jet to work (Wooohooo!) but I'm printing this out to look at there. Thanks a bunch Patrick, your AWESOME!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting looking routine.  Perhaps I'll give something like that a try one of these days.  I need to find a routine to stick with before I think about future routines though.  Anyway, you can be the guinea pig Rocco.  Hehe.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *
> day 1- power:*
> bench press- 75% x 3-5 reps x 5 reps; RI= 2-5min.
> front squat- 75% x 3-5 reps x 5 reps; RI= 2-5min.
> ...


*
Thanks a lot for this patrick. Alright, sorry for me being dense but I still have questions. 

The beginning part about doing speed work for 1-2 reps I'm not doing yet right?

And for tomorrow instead of doing like speed box squats I'm doing front squats correct? 

And you have me resting for 2-5 minutes though I should really only rest for 30-45 seconds right?*


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks like you will be working your ass off there Rocco


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for this patrick. Alright, sorry for me being dense but I still have questions.
> 
> The beginning part about doing speed work for 1-2 reps I'm not doing yet right?
> 
> ...




1) yes.  Don't do the 1-2 reps sets yet.  Lead up to that over say...6-8 weeks.

2) you can do whatever you want.  You don't have to front squat.  I didn't lay that out as somethign that you have to do.  I just made an example of something I might do.  You are at liberty to choose your own exercises.

3) 2-5min. rest will be needed since you are going to be doing maximum velocity work over a greater amount of volume.  you can't apply max power if you are fatigued.  Westside does 30-45sec because they are using 70% of a 1RM with a lower volume (2 reps x 10 sets= 20 units of work).  Where as we are using 5 reps x 5 sets= 25 units of work and the intensity is greater.  when you get to the 1-2 rep phase you are going to still take more rest because the intensity is so much higher (90%) so the total amount of load lifted is going to be greater.  move fast.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting looking routine.  Perhaps I'll give something like that a try one of these days.  I need to find a routine to stick with before I think about future routines though.  Anyway, you can be the guinea pig Rocco.  Hehe.


I will give adequate reporting Cow!! LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like you will be working your ass off there Rocco


I expect so, especially with hitting the weights only 3 times a week!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) yes.  Don't do the 1-2 reps sets yet.  Lead up to that over say...6-8 weeks.
> 
> 2) you can do whatever you want.  You don't have to front squat.  I didn't lay that out as somethign that you have to do.  I just made an example of something I might do.  You are at liberty to choose your own exercises.
> 
> 3) 2-5min. rest will be needed since you are going to be doing maximum velocity work over a greater amount of volume.  you can't apply max power if you are fatigued.  Westside does 30-45sec because they are using 70% of a 1RM with a lower volume (2 reps x 10 sets= 20 units of work).  Where as we are using 5 reps x 5 sets= 25 units of work and the intensity is greater.  when you get to the 1-2 rep phase you are going to still take more rest because the intensity is so much higher (90%) so the total amount of load lifted is going to be greater.  move fast.


I gotcha now! Thanks Patrick. I'm excited to try this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Power/Speed*

*Bench, 75% of 1RM-*
185 x 5 (3 sets)
185 x 4 (2 sets)

*Box Squat, ??? of 1RM-*
165 x 5 (5 sets)

*T-Bar Row-*
125 x 5 (2 sets)
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*Pull-thru-*
110 x 10
120 x 6 ( I was exhausted by this time )

No problems with Bench, but the last time I did Box squats was about 2 months ago and I hit 305 on it. 75% of 305 is about 230 so that is what I put on the bar for my speed Box Squats. I had trouble getting off the box much less quickly


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

judging by the fact that you didn't even make it through the max number of reps for the max nunmer of sets I would say this workout was a little more taking then you thought it was going to be.

165 is about 55% of 305.

good job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> judging by the fact that you didn't even make it through the max number of reps for the max nunmer of sets I would say this workout was a little more taking then you thought it was going to be.
> 
> 165 is about 55% of 305.
> 
> good job.


Oh, trust me. That w/o wiped me out! My body is not used to doing "reps" like that. Especially for that many sets. It's definately a change for my body which is good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, trust me. That w/o wiped me out! My body is not used to doing "reps" like that. Especially for that many sets. It's definately a change for my body which is good.




yes, just make sure you are quick.  remeber, it is power-endurance not repetition work like on hypertrophy day.  I can't stress that enough.  To get the full benefit of this type of training you need to be moving fast.  If you can get that down you will defenitly be more explosive on your max lifts.

also, since you just got done with a contest, on the strength day, keep it a little lighter to to give yourself a break.  Work with the higher rep range recomendation and with weights that are comfortable for a week or so, not exactly straining.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, just make sure you are quick.  remeber, it is power-endurance not repetition work like on hypertrophy day.  I can't stress that enough.  To get the full benefit of this type of training you need to be moving fast.  If you can get that down you will defenitly be more explosive on your max lifts.
> 
> also, since you just got done with a contest, on the strength day, keep it a little lighter to to give yourself a break.  Work with the higher rep range recomendation and with weights that are comfortable for a week or so, not exactly straining.


I was definately keeping it quick. I stopped the reps not because of muscle failure but loss of speed. I had Patrick's voice in my ear yelling at me to stop!!!  

I'll keep it lighter  I think I definately need to do that!

Another question- with the speed training, I'm used to doing 1-2 reps so the set-up for that is big breath, bracing and all that good stuff. Should I approach each rep of power training like I do my big lifts which would put a definate pause in-between each rep, or just lift?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I was definately keeping it quick. I stopped the reps not because of muscle failure but loss of speed. I had Patrick's voice in my ear yelling at me to stop!!!
> 
> I'll keep it lighter  I think I definately need to do that!
> 
> Another question- with the speed training, I'm used to doing 1-2 reps so the set-up for that is big breath, bracing and all that good stuff. Should I approach each rep of power training like I do my big lifts which would put a definate pause in-between each rep, or just lift?




you could put the pause in if you want.  Personally I just lift it without pause.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Bench, 75% of 1RM-*
> 185 x 5 (3 sets)
> 185 x 4 (2 sets)
> 
> ...


Short and sweet wo


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you could put the pause in if you want.  Personally I just lift it without pause.


Personally I like it better w/o the pause. That wears me out more (the pause and huge breaths). Cool, thanks Patrick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Short and sweet wo


LOL, certainly not short. About a little over an hour including warming up/stretching and the RI's in between each lift. I thought it would be a quicker w/o also but it took some time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks like your in for some fun....I remember I was doing prrs but to the heaviest point rarely ever going above 12 reps and barely doing any sets.  I stopped for a while and a was doing mass volume and nothing under 10 reps....man did I get my ass handed to me the first few weeks lol.

Lookin good bud!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> LOL, certainly not short. About a little over an hour including warming up/stretching and the RI's in between each lift. I thought it would be a quicker w/o also but it took some time!


 It's amazing how long your w/o becomes when you have long RIs.  Looks good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Looks like your in for some fun....I remember I was doing prrs but to the heaviest point rarely ever going above 12 reps and barely doing any sets.  I stopped for a while and a was doing mass volume and nothing under 10 reps....man did I get my ass handed to me the first few weeks lol.
> 
> Lookin good bud!


Yeah, it's a definate change! The cool and challenging part of this kinda program is I have to do it all. But the higher reps for compound exercises will definately help me build endurance for my ME lifts which I think I really need.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's amazing how long your w/o becomes when you have long RIs.  Looks good!


It is amazing. Thanks Pylon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Hypertrophy*

Went to bed at 1:00 am with a sore throat, woke up at 10 this morning with it much worse. Figured I should skip the gym, but then again...

Alright, so I went. Not the best decision but I woulda felt worse mentally if I didn't. So here goes...

After the first set RI's are 30 sec, after the 2nd they were between 45-60 sec.

*DB Military Press-*
40 x 12
40 x 11
40 x 8 (move up to 45's)

*Leg Press-*
450 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12 (Start with this next time)

*Pulldown-*
120 x 12
120 x 11
120 x 9 (Start with 130 next time)

*Incline HS Press-*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 9 (Start with 150 next time)

*Cable Row-*
100 x 12
100 x 11
100 x 10 (Start with 110 next time)

*Single Ham Curl-*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12 (Start with 60)

*Pushdown-*
60 x 15
60 x 13 (Start with 70)

*Reverse Peck-*
90 x 12
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Hammer Curl-*
20 x 15
20 x 13 (Start with 25)

*Forearm Curl-*
55 x 15
55 x 15 (Start with 65)

*Reverse Forearm Curl-*
35 x 15
35 x 13 (Start with 40)

*Donkey Calf-*
180 x 17
180 x 13
180 x 12 (Start with 200)

*WO Time- 50 minutes, I was flying.*

That was fun, though I feel really sick now LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco , I like the looks of this one


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

well, you are training 3 days a week and they are bunched together. that is a fucking lot of volume and you need to lift for strength on one day of rest.  I would hone it down next time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco , I like the looks of this one


Thanks Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, you are training 3 days a week and they are bunched together. that is a fucking lot of volume and you need to lift for strength on one day of rest.  I would hone it down next time.


Sorry, I kinda got carried away 

What bodyparts do you think I need to prioritize and always keep in for Hypertrophy? What kind of overall volume do you think this day should be?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I kinda got carried away
> 
> What bodyparts do you think I need to prioritize and always keep in for Hypertrophy? What kind of overall volume do you think this day should be?




as far as bodyparts taht is up to you and what you need to work on.  Ie...need more shoulder strength?  need more hamstring strength?  back strength?  etc...

I would pick 1 upper body push compound lift, 2 pulls (on vertical and one horizontal) upper body lifts and 1 compound leg exercise.  3-4 sets x 6-10 reps (non failure) for those.  Then you can choose 1-2 single joint exercises (ie, curls, hamstring curls) and do anywhere from 8-20 reps for those for 2-3 sets depending if you want to work endurance or more hypertrophy.  up to you and your goals.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

the new workout looks exhausting David! Good luck with it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Patrick and Billie! 

Well, it's that time again LOL. I'm disappearing for a little while, feel the need to sort things out again. Job is going kinda crappy, school is weighing me down and I'm feeling extremely run down.

So I probably won't be around for a little while, I'll still look in every now and then to check journals but I won't post. For those that know me, I do this every now and then but I always come back before long. Just need some time. Take care everyone, see you in a bit


----------



## PreMier (Nov 13, 2005)

bye


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

See ya Rocco


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck, Roc.  Hope you can make it back soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

Enjoy your break Rocco.  You've kept up with your journal very well these past few months; It is well deserved.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

take care.  good luck with training.   email me if you need help with your program.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Best of luck to you David.

Be back soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

Hasta luego!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Later dude, come back refreshed and motivated.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

See you soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 14, 2005)

will miss ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick and Billie!
> 
> Well, it's that time again LOL. I'm disappearing for a little while, feel the need to sort things out again. Job is going kinda crappy, school is weighing me down and I'm feeling extremely run down.
> 
> So I probably won't be around for a little while, I'll still look in every now and then to check journals but I won't post. For those that know me, I do this every now and then but I always come back before long. Just need some time. Take care everyone, see you in a bit


I can relate to you my Friend!!! GODspeed you and yours, you will be in my prayers and thoughts!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, thanks everyone. One of the reasons I've kinda left is I thought I hurt myself at the last competition. Went to the Doc on Friday and I did give myself another hernia. It's inguinal on the left side. So I'm just taking it light and giving this a chance to work on losing some weight and build up cardio wise. 

I'll be seeing the physician Dec 1 and we'll go from there. Hopefully I'll get the surgery pretty soon but it really throws a wrench into my training, finding a new job (noone wants to hire you before you go in for surgery), and family matters (trying for a baby and we were going to go on a cruise in Feb.)

Anyway, just wanted to update ya'll on the situation and say again how much I've appreciated your support. Hope everyone is doing well, I've been spying on journals in my free time


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Pick the one that doesn't fit:

A. Trying for a baby
B. Hernia
C. Romantic Cruise

Sorry to hear about the injury.  Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update.  Good luck, hope it all gets worked out for you Roc!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

Hernia !!!!!!!!  Thats Rocco !!  Hate to hear that bud . Take care


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry to here that Rocco, hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

Your definatly in my thoughts AND Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, I've heard some good excuses for getting out of a competition that one will definitely lose, but this one has to be the best.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your definatly in my thoughts AND Prayers my Friend!!!



I second that, get well soon bud.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

You know what they say: if you don't get a hernia, then you aren't putting forth the effort.  Hehe, only kidding.  Get well soon my friend.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

get well soon man!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

That sucks a fat cock.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

......I really hope they can schedule your surgery soon to give you some releif!! 

good luck with the cruise and the baby making! did you see the pic of my new neice?? they are so adorable at that age!

take care of yourself sweetheart!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pick the one that doesn't fit:
> 
> A. Trying for a baby
> B. Hernia
> ...


Haha, yeah...kinda doesn't fit  I like your new name buddy.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update. Good luck, hope it all gets worked out for you Roc!


Thanks buddy. I'm sure it'll all be alright. Just want to get it done you know!



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Hernia !!!!!!!! Thats Rocco !! Hate to hear that bud . Take care


Hey there!! Glad I can be known for something  I've actually had it for quite awhile, it's just torn open enough to warrant attention now.



			
				Sean said:
			
		

> Sorry to here that Rocco, hope everything works out for ya.


Thanks buddy. Looks like your program is going well 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Your definatly in my thoughts AND Prayers my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel, I appreciate that!



			
				Dale said:
			
		

> Wow, I've heard some good excuses for getting out of a competition that one will definitely lose, but this one has to be the best.


LOL, who said I was dropping out? I still plan on competing AND kicking your ass there buddy. Who knows, maybe my surgery won't be until summer. Regardless, I can take a few surgeries and still not sweat about putting you under 



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> I second that, get well soon bud.


 Thanks buddy



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> You know what they say: if you don't get a hernia, then you aren't putting forth the effort. Hehe, only kidding. Get well soon my friend.


LOL!!! Well in that case I hope you get a hernia soon too  I knew this was going to happen, so I've been pushing for it to happen while I'm still younger.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That sucks a fat cock.


Haha, Thanks Jake!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> get well soon man!


Thanks Patrick. I keep having dreams of doing deadlifts and working on the form LOL. They are some pretty crazy dreams.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ......I really hope they can schedule your surgery soon to give you some releif!!
> 
> good luck with the cruise and the baby making! did you see the pic of my new neice?? they are so adorable at that age!
> 
> take care of yourself sweetheart!!


Hey Baby, thanks. I'm not doing too bad right now, just want to get it over with you know. Yeah, I went to your gallery to see the pic just now. Very cute, you and the baby  They ARE really cute at that age, I really want a child!!! Hope your doing great Hon,


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco, sorry to hear about the hernia and the job situation. I hope you have a swift recovery and the job gets more interesting..


----------

